# PAINT JOBS BY SIC713



## sic713

ALRIGHT ****.. HERES SOME NEW PAINT JOBS DONE BY ME.. ILL BE POSTING STEP BY STEP PICS OF WHAT IM DOIN.. THIS IS A CUSTOMERS BIKE.." RACER X"
SO ENJOY


----------



## eric ramos

what class is that full?


----------



## sic713

I THINK SO..


----------



## archanglehtowntx

U DONT WAIST NO TIME DO U BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 17 2006, 10:35 PM~5263637
> *U DONT WAIST NO TIME DO U BRO :thumbsup:
> *


nope.. rims are completly taken apart... and i started 2 sand the frame.. about 2 hours worth of work so far..


----------



## archanglehtowntx

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## htx_jkr

what color are you going to paint it?


----------



## sic713

tangerine orange... with loads of flake....and graphics...


----------



## htx_jkr

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 07:51 AM~5265288
> *tangerine orange... with loads of flake....and graphics...
> *


----------



## SKR Girl

*whats up you jump on it cool ! !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Apr 18 2006, 11:04 AM~5266255
> *whats up you jump on it cool ! !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
yup.. i dont waste no time homie..my goal today is to have it primered..ill post pics and keep everyone updated.. its 2 damn hot to work right now...*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 11:21 AM~5266352
> *yup.. i dont waste no time homie..my goal today is to have it primered..ill post pics and keep everyone updated.. its 2 damn hot to work right now...
> *



espically in the garage...you have to wait until it cools down a little cause in texas it is hot as fuck right now......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 18 2006, 11:27 AM~5266382
> *espically in the garage...you have to wait until it cools down a little cause in texas it is hot as fuck right now......
> *


yeah.. i got to fans.. so im putting them hoes on... ill come out about 3 and start 2 work.. gotta clean the garage 1st....but this is were all the action happens

[attachmentid=542950]

[attachmentid=542951]


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 18 2006, 12:27 PM~5266382
> *espically in the garage...you have to wait until it cools down a little cause in texas it is hot as fuck right now......
> *


you got that right

Edinburg, TX Change LocationWeather - Extended Forecast
Today
Partly Cloudy
hi 98°F - lo 74°FTomorrow
Partly Cloudy
hi 97°F - lo 73°FTraffic
» View traffic reports


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 12:39 PM~5266442
> *yeah.. i got to fans.. so im putting them hoes on... ill come out about 3 and start 2 work.. gotta clean the garage 1st....but this is were all the action happens
> 
> [attachmentid=542950]
> 
> [attachmentid=542951]
> *


BETTER GET READY FOR THIS SUMMER. PREDICTED TO HIT THE 120'S. SINCE WE DIDNT HAVE A WINTER THIS YEAR


----------



## MINI ME

HEY MIKE I LIKE THE WAY YOUR BIKE CAME OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Apr 18 2006, 04:36 PM~5268185
> *HEY MIKE I LIKE THE WAY YOUR BIKE CAME OUT  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up lil man.. thanks


----------



## ozzylowrider

Sic, post pic of your gun and all your equipment,it would be good to see what you have...


----------



## sic713

alright ozzy.. i will.. heres work from today


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

looking clean bro......who is the frame for


----------



## sic713

its for racer x.... i think jihn henry did the frame.. im doing the paint and minor body work


----------



## sic713

tools basically all u need.. besides the welder..










my airbrush.. my spray gun is in peices.. im cleaning it









and my paint shelf...


----------



## sic713

double post :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

You got a nice collection of stuff, im slowly building up my paint collection.. I have been takin alot of paint from my Paint Course i do


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 18 2006, 07:48 PM~5269282
> *You got a nice collection of stuff, im slowly building up my paint collection.. I have been takin alot of paint from my Paint Course i do
> *


yeah i got alot of shit... more paint than dat.. but dats just the main stuff...it takes time to build up your collection


----------



## GrimeyGrady

bikes coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimeyGrady

bikes coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimeyGrady

bikes coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 07:36 PM~5269182
> *its for racer x.... i think jihn henry did the frame.. im doing the paint and minor body work
> *



Its John Henry :biggrin: but thats cool bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 18 2006, 08:18 PM~5269503
> *Its John Henry  :biggrin:  but thats cool bro
> *


oops.. my bad.. typing to fast


----------



## archanglehtowntx

:thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx

thumbs up Mike :thumbsup: just left that frame yesterday & allready u sanded & primered it. thats cool mike when u said a week u wernt playing bro :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2006, 04:49 PM~5267887
> *BETTER GET READY FOR THIS SUMMER.  PREDICTED TO HIT THE 120'S.  SINCE WE DIDNT HAVE A WINTER THIS YEAR
> *




daaaayyyum.. sounds like i'll be stayin ma black ass inside..


----------



## GrimeyGrady

120 damn thats sum heat


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 18 2006, 08:34 PM~5269652
> *thumbs up Mike :thumbsup: just left that frame yesterday & allready u sanded & primered it. thats cool mike when u said a week u wernt playing bro  :biggrin:
> *


yup.. gotta get straight to work.. tomorrow will be good.. should get some graphics on it and start my new bike...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 18 2006, 08:36 PM~5269666
> *daaaayyyum..  sounds like i'll be stayin ma black ass inside..
> *


yeah.. i know i will be to.. i had 2 fans blowing when i was in the garage


----------



## Judas Is Rising

nice work on the frame


----------



## archanglehtowntx

I saw sic 713 rims in the sun yesterday & boy are they sic :0 keep up the good work.


----------



## sic713

thankx.. im a make racers just as sic...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 09:42 PM~5269707
> *yeah.. i know i will be to.. i had 2 fans blowing when i was in the garage
> *


SHIT. I JUST CAME IN FROM WORKING ON THAT FRAME. PITCH BLACK OUTSIDE, STILL SWEATING MY ASS OFF. :angry:


----------



## Racer X

just want to say good job :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 11:39 AM~5266442
> *yeah.. i got to fans.. so im putting them hoes on... ill come out about 3 and start 2 work.. gotta clean the garage 1st....but this is were all the action happens
> 
> [attachmentid=542950]
> 
> [attachmentid=542951]
> *


Typical customizers dungeon! :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 18 2006, 09:04 PM~5269838
> *Typical customizers dungeon!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 18 2006, 09:01 PM~5269807-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT.  I JUST CAME IN FROM WORKING ON THAT FRAME.  PITCH BLACK OUTSIDE, STILL SWEATING MY ASS OFF. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol damn.. yeah its hot out..humid and shit..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Racer [email protected] 18 2006, 09:02 PM~5269813
> *just want to say good job  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chulow95_@Apr 18 2006, 09:04 PM~5269838
> *Typical customizers dungeon!  :biggrin:
> *


yup... i try 2 keep it clean...


----------



## sic713

update...


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

one last pic for the night


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER

shits looking good


----------



## sic713

thank ya ....berry much


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## deville

quite nice


----------



## sic713

2 morrow is when the fun starts.. tape patterns and candy....ill post pics


----------



## Death Dealer

Is that an Orion Silver?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 19 2006, 08:52 PM~5275881
> *Is that an Orion Silver?
> *


naw.. a sparkle silver off of a 2005 ford.... fuck i dunno. i just need a silver base for my candies.. but i lay flake over it so u cant tell the difference


----------



## Death Dealer

true, true. I know it comes out cheaper that way. When i got my shit painted, i paid the same amount for my base paint. I think the code was a BC-02. Dont ask me why i remember!


----------



## Racer X

hay the bike is coming out very nice !!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Apr 19 2006, 09:05 PM~5276015-->
> 
> 
> 
> true, true. I know it comes out cheaper that way. When i got my shit painted, i paid the same amount for my base paint. I think the code was a BC-02. Dont ask me why i remember!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. wat i do is use the cheper silver.. then i spray one coat of orion silver to get the mettalic effect it has.... but your right. the paint code is bc-02.....
> <!--QuoteBegin-Racer X_@Apr 19 2006, 09:27 PM~5276123
> *hay the bike is coming out very nice !!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you...should be ready for you by friday or sat.. and hey call me as sson as u can.. i nee 2 ask u a question


----------



## auslowridn

nice lookin work sic


----------



## show-bound

good progress!


----------



## archanglehtowntx

:thumbsup: looking good mike u do good work & fast & afordable
keep up the good work


----------



## htx_jkr

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil_mama4350




----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 11:51 PM~5276217
> *yea.. wat i do is use the cheper silver.. then i spray one coat of orion silver to get the mettalic effect it has.... but your right. the paint code is bc-02 *


good idea, cheaper and easier.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx+Apr 20 2006, 05:01 AM~5277145-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: looking good mike u do good work & fast & afordable
> keep up the good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank ya very much....
> <!--QuoteBegin-Death Dealer_@Apr 20 2006, 08:08 AM~5277812
> *good idea, cheaper and easier.
> *


yup sure is.. and u still get the same quality


----------



## noe_from_texas

WOW!!!!!!!!!

looking good sic


----------



## mtl city

any update ? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

tonight.. im spray candy right now


----------



## sic713

update.. all dat is needed now is clear


----------



## sic713

http://i33.photobu[IMG]

[IM[img]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/m26.jpgG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/m25.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

ok.. all done


----------



## sic713

double post :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

hella nice!


----------



## NorCalLux

out did urself sic! i like it ..im goin to be sending my frame shortley  ill just let u go wild with it but keep it brandywine with ghost patterns


----------



## REC

:0 THATS SICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Apr 20 2006, 07:07 PM~5282419-->
> 
> 
> 
> out did urself sic! i like it ..im goin to be sending my frame shortley  ill just let u go wild with it but keep it brandywine with ghost patterns
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sho.. let me know when u ready....
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Apr 20 2006, 07:07 PM~5282425
> *:0  THATS SICK!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im ready for your trike too rec.. holla at me when its ready


----------



## PurpleLicious

Damn! I need a paint like that!!!


----------



## REC

Iam ready but might have another frame soon!!!


----------



## htx_jkr

how much for candy red


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 20 2006, 07:11 PM~5282444-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I need a paint like that!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol practice homie.. im self taught.. i watch alot of tv tho.. it helps
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2006, 07:11 PM~5282447
> *Iam ready but might have another frame soon!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn rec.. here we go again.. u a fuck baller dawg
> <!--QuoteBegin-htx_jkr_@Apr 20 2006, 07:13 PM~5282455
> *how much for candy red
> *


just solid red.. so graphics and shit.. give me an ideal of how and what u want.. ill pm u a price then


----------



## mtl city

that look very sic  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thank you very much


----------



## eric ramos

cant wait tilli get the enough money and send it to u man


----------



## htx_jkr

with black and red graphs its the girls frams i had in the back of my truck


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Apr 20 2006, 07:20 PM~5282527-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait tilli get the enough money and send it to u man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup yup...
> <!--QuoteBegin-htx_jkr_@Apr 20 2006, 07:20 PM~5282529
> *with black and red graphs its the girls frams i had in the back of my truck
> *


alright.. send me a pic of the frame.. i dont remember how it looked.. gotta see how much work i gotta do...


----------



## ozzylowrider

lookin good sic, thanks for all the pics, im slowly learning how to do this


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 20 2006, 07:37 PM~5282630
> *lookin good sic, thanks for all the pics, im slowly learning how to do this
> *


yea i posted pics to hopefully show others how its done.. i would post pics will i was painting.. but i dont want overspray on my dads expensive ass camera.. i wanna do a vid of me in action spraying it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WOW BROTHER THAT SHIT CAME OUT SIC' ...........I LIKE IT


----------



## ozzylowrider

When you are doing the yellow outline in this picture, what gun are you using... Air Brush, Touch Up Gun or what


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 20 2006, 07:44 PM~5282700-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW BROTHER THAT SHIT CAME OUT SIC' ...........I LIKE IT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankx homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ozzylowrider_@Apr 20 2006, 07:44 PM~5282702
> *When you are doing the yellow outline in this picture, what gun are you using... Air Brush, Touch Up Gun or what
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/m22.jpg
> *


 i was using a airbrush... the one i posted up ealier....


----------



## Racer X

Man bro it's lookin sweet!!!! :thumbsup: i am workin on my 12in soon as it's ready i will send it to you when it's ready. Keep in mind i do vinyl letters, decals, banners, signs so you know i will hook you up. Great job!


----------



## Billy




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Apr 20 2006, 08:03 PM~5282796
> *Man bro it's lookin sweet!!!! :thumbsup: i am workin on my 12in soon as it's ready i will send it to you when it's ready. Keep in mind i do vinyl letters, decals, banners, signs so you know i will hook you up. Great job!!!!!
> *


kool.. should be ready for u saturday...ill call u and let u know.. but im building a new bike.. so i might need some vinyl stickers for a stencil on my paint job....and when the 12 in is ready.. im ready


----------



## Racer X

cool any time your ready


----------



## sic713

ill let u kno...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

GAWDDAMMITFOOL!!!!!!!!!!


MAKIN ME WANT TO REPAINT MY WHOLE FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2006, 09:07 PM~5283110
> *GAWDDAMMITFOOL!!!!!!!!!!
> MAKIN ME WANT TO REPAINT MY WHOLE FRAME :cheesy:
> *


well shit.. lets do it.. im ready.. if u really wanna. we can work sumthing out..


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2006, 09:09 PM~5283119
> *well shit.. lets do it.. im ready.. if u really wanna. we can work sumthing out..
> *


 :0 DO IT DO IT!!


----------



## sic713

yeah.. what rec said


----------



## str8 outta denmark

How much does one of those paint jobs run you?


----------



## str8 outta denmark

BTW It's HELLA nice :biggrin :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Apr 21 2006, 03:57 AM~5284237
> *How much does one of those paint jobs run you?
> *


depends on coor and what u want


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 03:05 PM~5284543
> *depends on coor and what u want
> *


i meant how much did the paint job in the topic run you...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Apr 21 2006, 07:29 AM~5284629
> *i meant how much did the paint job in the topic run you...
> *


oh im doing the paint job for someone...and i gave him affordable price...


----------



## sic713

just a test


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 03:46 PM~5284732
> *oh im doing the paint job for someone...and i gave him  affordable price...
> *


well i dont know ANYTHING about painting :biggrin: .. How much is affordable :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

sic, all i can say is :thumbsup: and


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Apr 21 2006, 07:51 AM~5284754
> *well i dont know ANYTHING about painting :biggrin: .. How much is affordable  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 03:56 PM~5284796
> *:biggrin:
> *


lets say you were painting a frame for me :biggrin: .. 
pretty much the same kinda job as this one in the topic.. but instead mine should have some candy blue graphics  :biggrin: .. how much could you do that for me? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Apr 21 2006, 07:51 AM~5284756-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic, all i can say is :thumbsup: and
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when am i going to do yours... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-str8 outta denmark_@Apr 21 2006, 08:02 AM~5284835
> *lets say you were painting a frame for me  :biggrin: ..
> pretty much the same kinda job as this one in the topic.. but instead mine should have some candy blue graphics    :biggrin:  .. how much could you do that for me? :cheesy:
> *


well dat will depend on the frame mods.. bike with alot of of small areas that are hard to get into will cost more..compared to a street frame.. show me a pic of the frame u want done.. and ill quote ya


----------



## archanglehtowntx

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Apr 21 2006, 07:51 AM~5284754
> *well i dont know ANYTHING about painting :biggrin: .. How much is affordable  :happysad:
> *


*DONT WORRY SIC WILL TAKE CARE OF U NOTHING U CANT HANDEL & HES QUICK*LOOKS GOOD IN PICS. BUT IN PERSON :0 :worship:*SIC*


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## archanglehtowntx

ANY THING NEW THIS MORNING SIC.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 21 2006, 09:13 AM~5285405
> *ANY THING NEW THIS MORNING SIC.
> *


naw its basically done.. im a clear it today.. and 2 morrow he can pick it up...


----------



## archanglehtowntx

CAN U SHOW A PIC. OF THE WHOLE FRAME & HOW ABOUT THE RIMS & SEAT


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## sic713

pics came out like shit...


----------



## archanglehtowntx

LOOKS GOOD MIKE :thumbsup: E-MAIL SENT


----------



## deville

Holy fucking shit its beautiful.


----------



## NorCalLux

for cryin out loud


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx+Apr 21 2006, 10:35 AM~5286179-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD MIKE :thumbsup: E-MAIL SENT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kool
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2006, 10:36 AM~5286190
> *Holy fucking shit its beautiful.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.. its sic :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-low83cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 10:40 AM~5286217
> *for cryin out loud
> *


why u cryin for bitch


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux

hahaha its a fugure of speach fool


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 10:44 AM~5286256
> *hahaha its a fugure of speach fool
> *


i know kneegrow.. well let me get to work.. il be on here later fellas.. time 2 work on my chopper and clear this bike


----------



## str8 outta denmark

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 04:55 PM~5285215
> *well dat will depend on the frame mods.. bike with alot of of small areas that are hard to get into will cost more..compared to a street frame.. show me a pic of the frame u want done.. and ill quote ya
> *


 :biggrin: .. I dont have any drawings of it right now.. gotta draw sum up


----------



## NorCalLux

vagina buster


----------



## lowrider_4_life

sweet


----------



## lil_mama4350

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

low83cutty.......id kick her in the pussy with a nike


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 05:21 PM~5288917
> *low83cutty.......id kick her in the pussy with a nike
> *


yea,., dats tight.. its funy cus u were talkin about nena


----------



## noe_from_texas

any updates sic?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 24 2006, 09:13 AM~5302843
> *any updates sic?
> *


its done.. he picked up th frame sunday.. its pose to get a mural on it.. and come back to me.. im not sure tho...


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## NorCalLux

awsome


----------



## sic713

yea.. so whos next.. i got some that should be comming soon...ill keep ya updated...


----------



## Death Dealer

bad ass job sic.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 24 2006, 10:50 AM~5303477
> *bad ass job sic.
> *


thank ya.. shit if anyone from ur club need simthing painted.. let me know... ill give ya a pretty good price


----------



## mustang66

Great lookin paint sic, u also did a bad ass job on justdeez bike, great work cant wait to see more.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mustang66_@Apr 24 2006, 11:28 AM~5303698
> *Great lookin paint sic, u also did a bad ass job on justdeez bike, great work cant wait to see more.
> *


thankx man... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2006, 01:14 PM~5303609
> *thank ya.. shit if anyone from ur club need simthing painted.. let me know... ill give ya a pretty good price
> *


will do homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2006, 12:14 PM~5303609
> *thank ya.. shit if anyone from ur club need simthing painted.. let me know... ill give ya a pretty good price
> *


will probably have a frame ready for you to pick up on the sixth. shhhhhhh


----------



## azrdr

that bike is cool.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2006, 07:49 PM~5306355
> *will probably have a frame ready for you to pick up on the sixth.  shhhhhhh
> *


me pick up.. wtf.. ok... lol aint dat the party day


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2006, 09:52 PM~5306620
> *me pick up.. wtf.. ok... lol aint dat the party day
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 25 2006, 04:23 PM~5312614
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


lol.. i gotcha.. so whats up with them bikes.. almost ready for me to lay my magic touch... i feel like painting a whole bike.. i feel like gettin crazy on sumthing


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2006, 08:49 PM~5313652
> *lol.. i gotcha.. so whats up with them bikes.. almost ready for me to lay my magic touch... i feel like painting a whole bike.. i feel like gettin crazy on sumthing
> *


probably going to finish one today. but i gotta meet the hoes at 10. hahaha. yanawmean?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 26 2006, 04:11 PM~5319436
> *probably going to finish one today.  but i gotta meet the hoes at 10.  hahaha.  yanawmean?
> *


yea i feel ya.. show em da brains...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 05:41 PM~5319631
> *yea i feel ya.. show em da brains...
> *


 :biggrin: good idea!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 26 2006, 08:12 PM~5320819
> *:biggrin: good idea!!!!!
> *


aww shit.. should of neve said nuttin... i wanna get sum brain on da special party day.. i hope i can find a good broad out there


----------



## OSO 805

> pics came out like shit...
> nice job makes me want to send my frame to you uffin:


----------



## sic713

yea i should.. i got a fellow lil member sending his out right now.. should be comming in soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey can u do jokers i have a couple pics i want done on my bike with a phat ass paint job flaked out


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 26 2006, 09:13 PM~5321289
> *hey can u do jokers i have a couple pics i want done on my bike with a phat ass paint job flaked out
> *


maybe.. post a pic of it and ill see if i can do....


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE

If you would like to see more info on and about SIC713 check out our True Eminence web site where you can find more info about SIC713 in our Spot Light section! 

www.trueminence.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How long does it take you to paint a frame and some fenders?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 09:54 AM~5324389
> *How long does it take you to paint a frame and some fenders?
> *


not long if ya crack the whip on his ass

 


seriously tho , i know this fool so if ya got all the bodywork done and its prepped he can turn shit out in days , seen him do paintjobs in one night.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 27 2006, 08:54 AM~5324389-->
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it take you to paint a frame and some fenders?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno.. a couple of days.. mo ,ore than a week.. dependsing on how im shooting it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Apr 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5324453
> *not long if ya crack the whip on his ass
> 
> 
> seriously tho , i know this fool so if ya got all the bodywork done and its prepped he can turn shit out in days , seen him do paintjobs in one night.
> *


ha ha ha.. yeah i remember that... painted it in one day... that was my 1st candy job too


----------



## LOWX732

when my bodywork is done... ill need paint- i always like to do things myself ( also being broke is a contributing factor ) i want arrows and shit.. crazy patterns..

what would be more worth it 
buying an airbrush and painting it myself then send it off to get candy ( they charge $50 ) or have you do it??? do you need like an oven or do you juat let it sit there n dry???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How much do you charge for candy with pattens?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Apr 27 2006, 11:27 AM~5325612-->
> 
> 
> 
> when my bodywork is done... ill need paint- i always like to do things myself ( also being broke is a contributing factor ) i want arrows and shit.. crazy patterns..
> 
> what would be more worth it
> buying an airbrush and painting it myself then send it off to get candy ( they charge $50 ) or have you do it??? do you need like an oven or do you juat let it sit there n dry???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a oven.. its all air dry... its really up to u .. i can do or u can... with me.. im a do everything..
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 11:40 AM~5325742
> *How much do you charge for candy with pattens?
> *


i dunno.. on what frame..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lets say you were going to paint my frame, the three fenders and the trike piece, the same color and add some patterns.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 04:11 PM~5327652
> *Lets say you were going to paint my frame, the three fenders and the trike piece, the same color and add some patterns.
> *


what color u want...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

same color


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 04:16 PM~5327697
> *same color
> *


is yours a candy or what...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 03:17 PM~5327704
> *is yours a candy or what...
> *


 :uh: hok candy pegan gold over a copper base. I thought you read the article in the mag? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 04:18 PM~5327709
> *:uh:  hok candy pegan gold over a copper base. I thought you read the article in the mag?  :biggrin:
> *


i never seen the mag... ha ha ill pm u with the price mayne


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 03:19 PM~5327714
> *i never seen the mag... ha ha ill pm u with the price mayne
> *


 :uh: and I will send you a mag.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 04:22 PM~5327741
> *:uh:  and I will send you a mag.
> *


yaaaay!! u must got a bunch of em....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 03:24 PM~5327756
> *yaaaay!!  u must got a bunch of em....
> *


Just one with your name on it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 04:29 PM~5327778
> *Just one with your name on it.
> *


alright.. im so special...


----------



## sic713

heres something new... im not posting to many pics but heres two


----------



## ozzylowrider

When its finished are you going to post all the pics or not...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 28 2006, 05:10 PM~5335461
> *When its finished are you going to post all the pics or not...
> *


yeah ill post a finished pic.. im not gunna do step by step on this one.. but ill post pics.. dont worry


----------



## lil_mama4350

that is nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## BayRyder

:thumbsup: Damn, your fast


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Apr 28 2006, 05:41 PM~5335605
> *:thumbsup: Damn, your fast
> *


yup.. dats all for the night.. i cant do anymore cuz of the flake dring.. tommorw ill lay patterns..but man u helped me out alot with the body.. all i had to do was wetsand it real good...


----------



## OSO 805

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: j/p :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mtl city

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 05:08 PM~5335449
> *heres something new... im not posting to many pics but heres two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats for you or for a friend


----------



## sic713

a freind.. a fellow lay it loweer


----------



## mtl city

ok nice


----------



## htx_jkr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx

*Sic at it again *:thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 06:08 PM~5335449
> *heres something new... im not posting to many pics but heres two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw the latest work on this bike today and even helped a little. All I will say is damn it is sic.


----------



## sic713

todays update
did all i could today.. 2 morrow i got a carshow.. but monday its on.. bout to get really sic with it.. and show yall fucker wut it dew?


----------



## htx_jkr




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

your work just keeps getting better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 29 2006, 05:48 PM~5340593
> *your work just keeps getting better and better :thumbsup:
> *


thankx dude... dats how it goes.. the more i do.. the better i get..


----------



## ozzylowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## deville

Holy shiz!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2006, 07:51 PM~5340601
> *thankx dude... dats how it goes.. the more i do.. the better i get..
> *


:0 :thumbsup: 

im digging those patterns!!!!!! 

you even doing some on the inside :0 

 nice


----------



## sic713

thankx dude.. just got a lil bit more to do.. and it of to spray candy and leafing....


----------



## screwstone_tx

thats clean man looks SIC


----------



## archanglehtowntx

MAN SIC YOUR A BAD BOY HOMIE. WHAT COLOR U PAINTING IT ?



KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Nice work homie keep it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## RED FURY

LOKKIN GOOD ILL HAVE TO HIT U UP I WANT TO PAINT MY HUBS TO MATCH THE BIKE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx+Apr 30 2006, 09:46 AM~5342882-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN SIC YOUR A BAD BOY HOMIE. WHAT COLOR U PAINTING IT ?
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tangerine orange
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2006, 02:40 PM~5344449
> *Nice work homie keep it up!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankx :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-RED FURY_@Apr 30 2006, 04:07 PM~5344859
> *LOKKIN GOOD ILL HAVE TO HIT U UP I WANT TO PAINT MY HUBS TO MATCH THE BIKE
> *


alright.. just pm me :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

todays work


----------



## sic713

this is what happens when stupid kids play 2 much.. friday evening my bike got knocked over.. and broke my handle bars.. bike feel hard.. but the parents are fixxing my shit and gettin it re chromed.. so its all good.. they need to be plated it anyways










and this is how i load my shit cutty ,auto , and eric









and i stay riding on 26's


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Get to work. :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 30 2006, 07:30 PM~5345857
> *Get to work.  :0
> *


on what... u get to work.. oh yea.. tuesday i need money so i can buy the tape to paint ur car


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 08:34 PM~5345876
> *on what... u get to work.. oh yea.. tuesday i need money so i can buy the tape to paint ur car
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

hahha... u want it done right .. right..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Back to work fucker. 
We will get the tape.


----------



## ozzylowrider

How do u do this Sic


----------



## AutoMini

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Apr 30 2006, 07:40 PM~5345916-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work fucker.
> We will get the tape.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright biotch
> <!--QuoteBegin-ozzylowrider_@Apr 30 2006, 07:42 PM~5345931
> *How do u do this Sic
> 
> 
> *


ok ozzy.. just lik u do any other type of pattern.. u lay out your design with fine line tape.. and i take a plastic bag.. tear off a piece.. wrap tape around one end so i can hold it.. and i dab it in the paint lightly... the wipe off access to where it looks like a sponge... you can also use a coarse spongue too.. its a technigue u gotta pratice 1st before you just try it...


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 07:25 PM~5345833
> *this is what happens when stupid kids play 2 much.. friday evening my bike got knocked over.. and broke my handle bars.. bike feel hard.. but the parents are fixxing my shit and gettin it re chromed.. so its all good.. they need to be plated it anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is how i load my shit cutty ,auto , and eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i stay riding on 26's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats a nice truck


----------



## sic713

so shit... its your truck dude.... thankx for the lift


----------



## Racer X

HEY THOSE COLORS LOOK FAMILIAR HAHAHA


----------



## Racer X

IT'S LOOKS REALY GOOD KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOUR DOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Apr 30 2006, 10:36 PM~5346989
> *HEY THOSE COLORS LOOK FAMILIAR HAHAHA
> *


lol yea... not alot of colors u can do 2 keep everything looking orange...lol i could do pink and green patterns... lol... then it will look shit..


----------



## sic713

sup bay ryder.. you like what u see so far


----------



## BayRyder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 10:41 PM~5347019
> *sup bay ryder.. you like what u see so far
> *


yea, looks sick. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Racer X

THE BOY CAN GET DOWN I CAN TELL THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

looking good sic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LOOKING GOOD KNEE-GROW :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BayRyder+May 1 2006, 07:11 AM~5348192-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea, looks sick. Can't wait to see it finished
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT.. JUST AKING SURE U LIKE WHAT YOU SEE HOMIE.. GOTTA KEEP THE CUSTOMERS HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Racer [email protected] 1 2006, 08:11 AM~5348505
> *THE BOY CAN GET DOWN I CAN TELL THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TRY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2006, 09:14 AM~5348879
> *looking good sic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS NOE.. UR NEXT RIGHT.. LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2006, 09:42 AM~5349030
> *LOOKING GOOD KNEE-GROW :biggrin:
> *


4 SHO... I KNOW IM CUTE....


----------



## sic713

update.. bay ryders.. and erics homeboys


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## sic713

dats all i could do 2 day eric.. it came in to late.. but tomorrow its on like donkey kong


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 07:09 PM~5352648
> *dats all i could do 2 day eric.. it came in to late.. but tomorrow its on like donkey kong*


hahhehahhehahhehah!!!!!!!


----------



## gizmo1

WANNA PAINT MY FRAME FOR FREE ILL LET WELL YOU GIVE ME 10 DOLLARS AND ILL LET YOU...













































































































































































































































































































































LOL J/P MAN


----------



## sic713

ha ha ha...iv done free work before.. cuz i was super bored...


----------



## deville

We should call you paint master sic.


----------



## eric ramos

:scrutinize: really ?


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 07:53 PM~5352991
> *ha ha ha...iv done free work before.. cuz i was super bored...
> *


*scratches chin* do you ever build things for free?


----------



## deville

Forget it, thats was disrespectful, i respect that you use your talents to make money.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville+May 1 2006, 08:07 PM~5353096-->
> 
> 
> 
> We should call you paint master sic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5353102
> *:scrutinize: really ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno.. wtf monkey
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5353106
> **scratches chin* do you ever build things for free?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sumtimes.. i do favor .. put it like dat
> <!--QuoteBegin-deville_@May 1 2006, 08:09 PM~5353122
> *Forget it, thats was disrespectful, i respect that you use your talents to make money.
> *


i have no choice.. i had no yob


----------



## lil_mama4350

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 08:53 PM~5352991
> *ha ha ha...iv done free work before.. cuz i was super bored...
> *


HMMM HOW BACKED UP WITH WORK ARE YOU I SHOULD REALLY GET ON YOUR GOOD SIDE LOL JUST MESSIN MAN


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lil_mama4350+May 1 2006, 08:23 PM~5353260-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats funny... lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gizmo1_@May 1 2006, 08:23 PM~5353261
> *HMMM HOW BACKED UP WITH WORK ARE YOU I SHOULD REALLY GET ON YOUR GOOD SIDE LOL JUST MESSIN MAN
> *


lol.. naw im not backed up.. i got two jobs right now.. but it aint shit.. i can take on more


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 05:58 PM~5352577
> *update.. bay ryders.. and erics homeboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with that orange peel?


----------



## sic713

dat was the 2nd coat.. havent wetsanded it yet... da clear i got now is thick... i only use it for the candy cause it doesnt drip easly.. but for the top coat clear i use my other shit


----------



## deville

do you always leave ur bike outside unwatched, by the way, whats ur adress. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 08:18 PM~5353842
> *dat was the 2nd coat.. havent wetsanded it yet... da clear i got now is thick... i only use it for the candy cause it doesnt drip easly.. but for the top coat clear i use my other shit
> *


Im sure you will hook it up bro.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville+May 1 2006, 09:21 PM~5353866-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you always leave ur bike outside unwatched, by the way, whats ur adress. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sumtimes.. but my neighbors are always on watch.. a cop lives across the street from me.. and im alway outside
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 09:21 PM~5353867
> *Im sure you will hook it up bro.
> *


4 sho.. sic 713 style


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 09:23 PM~5353889
> *sumtimes.. but my neighbors are always on watch.. a cop lives across the street from me.. and im alway outside
> 4 sho.. sic 713 style
> *


damn. *snaps finger*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 1 2006, 09:27 PM~5353927
> *damn. *snaps finger*
> *


even if i tried top get it.. u need a big as truck.. and u gotta get out my hood un seen.. everyone knows me


----------



## sic713

me painting in action... check it out
paint vid


----------



## bad news

:angry: wrong just straight out wrong man damn it man  :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 12:22 PM~5357377
> *me painting in action... check it out
> paint vid
> *


fuk man that is fuked up 
that why u sic lol


----------



## NorCalLux

i sat thru 30 spins


----------



## eric ramos

:barf:


----------



## NorCalLux

eric was amused he sat thru 150 spins


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: come on bitch :barf: damn sic why do u link that crap were u wathcing that lol


----------



## htx_jkr

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

no.. ali started it in the myspace topic.. so i brought it here.. i knew sumone will fall for it


----------



## eric ramos

damn that is lame fuken ali now we kno that he is gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 11:22 AM~5357377
> *me painting in action... check it out
> paint vid
> *


I dont even know what to say...


----------



## NorCalLux

hahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh: cutty likes the video


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 10:30 PM~5353943
> *even if i tried top get it.. u need a big as truck.. and u gotta get out my hood un seen.. everyone knows me
> *


so if you had a white homeboy ride your bike throught the hood what wood they do to him... lol man you should do that be like wanna try this shit out


----------



## sic713

lol.. its all ali fault.. i found dat shit in off topic too


----------



## NorCalLux

eric said hes saving the link


----------



## gizmo1

ahahahahahahahaha I aint even goin to try it whats in the vid


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 2 2006, 01:48 PM~5357882
> *so if you had a white homeboy ride your bike throught the hood what wood they do to him... lol man you should do that be like wanna try this shit out
> *


theyll probaly beat him da fuck up.. and no one rides my bike.. i mean no one..


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 02:52 PM~5357912
> *theyll probaly beat him da fuck up.. and no one rides my bike.. i mean no one..
> *


well see about that homeboy your gonna get ganked


----------



## gizmo1

just messin


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 2 2006, 02:07 PM~5357996
> *well see about that homeboy your gonna get ganked
> *


yea.. ok :uh:


----------



## sic713

alright back to business.. i got alot going on now.. dont have time to work a full day.. but trust me guys.,im a take good care of ya.. might take me a lil longer than expected.. paint takes 4 ever to dry...

bayryder..
candy is done.. came out darker how u wanted it.. 2 morrow ill leaf it and stripe it..should be done friday..

























eric ramos... fuckin bike had alot of pit holes.. and i had sumother shit to do... but 2 morrow ill have it based and flaked....


----------



## gizmo1

damn nice fool you work fast


----------



## eric ramos

damn ur fast man


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

good shit sic


----------



## lil_mama4350




----------



## sic713

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

u can talk bayryder i swear your the quitest one on here


----------



## BayRyder

fo real, I can talk :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

ya fool post more often its all good frame is lookin good what show is you goin to bust it out at?


----------



## sic713

i wish i could be quiet... i got a big mouth


----------



## BayRyder

don't know. If I have the time & my others parts that are being made come in than the streetlow one in june


----------



## sic713

cool.. hopefully by monday it will be shipped.. no later than monday....


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@May 2 2006, 07:27 PM~5360116
> *don't know. If I have the time & my others parts that are being made come in than the streetlow one in june
> *


hell ya the june in san jo is goin to be big ill be out there look forward to seein that bike


----------



## sic713

yay 4 me.. i get to paint all fuckin day... i got a car im a start early in the morn.. and bikes to do at night


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

you don't know how glad i am to see you using the digital camera


----------



## show-bound

SUPER NICE...EVERYTHING FLOWS GREAT


----------



## Racer X

looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

for cryin out loud


----------



## eric ramos

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 3 2006, 10:37 AM~5363204
> *you don't know how glad i am to see you using the digital camera
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

yea i like digital cameras too.. just got home from painting the car.. still got alot to do... but now i gotta work on da bikes... im fuckin tired


----------



## NorCalLux

when u do erics frame rush it really fast


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 02:45 PM~5364015
> *yea i like digital cameras too.. just got home from painting the car.. still got alot to do... but now i gotta work on da bikes... im fuckin tired
> *


I hate that asshole whos car you are painting.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2006, 02:41 PM~5364395
> *I hate that asshole whos car you are painting.
> *


you like talking about ur self huh.. it looks koo tho.. it 2 tone silver and green


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 12:59 PM~5357619
> *no.. ali started it in the myspace topic.. so i brought it here.. i knew sumone will fall for it
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 3 2006, 03:58 PM~5364732
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


asshole



any who.. ryders frame is striped and leafed.. 2 morrow it gets clear.. erics frame is silver and flaked..post pics later


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 04:48 PM~5364681
> *you like talking about ur self huh.. it looks koo tho.. it 2 tone silver and green
> *


pics?????????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2006, 07:09 PM~5365759
> *pics?????????
> *


no.. i 4 got the cam


----------



## sic713

todays update...










ryders


----------



## lone star

i wanan see pics of this car you painted...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 07:22 PM~5365842
> *i wanan see pics of this car you painted...
> *


ill post up some i forgot the camera today.. so tomorrow night ill hook it up


----------



## NorCalLux

damn fool


----------



## htx_jkr

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 3 2006, 07:27 PM~5365885
> *damn fool
> *


whats up mayne..


----------



## NorCalLux

bay ryder is goin to be one happy customer


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 3 2006, 07:30 PM~5365911
> *bay ryder is goin to be one happy customer
> *


lol...well your gunna be next.. but his bikes done.. all is left is clear and alot of wetsanding.. i should be done with it saturday and ship it then..if not 1st thing monday


----------



## BayRyder

I like it. You could just wait till monday to send it cuz even if you send it on saturday UPS ain't gonna do nothing with it till monday. Also when u send it back don't use that plastic bag I wraped it with under the towel, just wrap it in the towel.


----------



## NorCalLux

id be worried it would get fucked up in shipping..wrap that shit good


----------



## BayRyder

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 3 2006, 07:46 PM~5366056
> *id be worried it would get fucked up in shipping..wrap that shit good
> *


yea thats why when I sent it to him I made sure to stuff the top, bottom, sides of the front & back real good so the frame wouldn't move around for shit in the box. I go to the ups warehouse around here to send things all the time so I see how they be handling some of the boxes like shit.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 10:21 PM~5365833
> *todays update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i just sat here aying "o my god" over and over again..... holy shit i cant wait to get mine done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BayRyder+May 3 2006, 07:45 PM~5366046-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. You could just wait till monday to send it cuz even if you send it on saturday UPS ain't gonna do nothing with it till monday. Also when u send it back don't use that plastic bag I wraped it with under the towel, just wrap it in the towel.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea thas true.. ill wait till monday then... i got sum stuff here 2 wrap it in also.. u had a goo box until eric :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2006, 07:46 PM~5366056
> *id be worried it would get fucked up in shipping..wrap that shit good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. i will... i dont wanna see it get fucked up either
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWX732_@May 3 2006, 07:58 PM~5366092
> *i just sat here aying "o my god" over and over again..... holy shit i cant wait to get mine done
> *


lol.. let me know when u ready


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 11:11 PM~5366188
> *lol.. let me know when u ready
> *


i just keep making more work for myself.. you saw the build up.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 3 2006, 09:12 PM~5366455
> *i just keep making more work for myself.. you saw the build up.
> *


no biggie.. i can fix some of it i i have too.. just add a lil more to the total.. not much.. probaly like 50 bucks or so.... probaly less than that


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 07:21 PM~5365833
> *todays update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn omars is in flake now !!!!!!!!!

for Bayrider Damnnnnnnnnn :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You know what would be cool is if you took that frame to this car show.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=247310


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 08:21 PM~5365833
> *todays update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am speechless :0


----------



## show-bound

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks everone


----------



## NorCalLux

i wana see pics after u clear it


----------



## LOWX732

sic... murals should be done before graffix right???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 4 2006, 06:12 PM~5371652
> *sic... murals should be done before graffix right???
> *


no.. graphics 1st then mural.. if u do it the other way.. u will cover you mural up


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Sic can I ask you how much it will cost me if you paint my frame?

Similar of what you had made on the pictures but without gold leaf and I want it purple...


----------



## sic713

ill pm u


----------



## sic713

no uppdate for bayryder.. its being cleared.. il post a pic when its finnaly done
as for erics.. her ya go ***



















da elco


----------



## NorCalLux

damn fool any more pics of the car?


----------



## sic713

yea here..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=37780


----------



## Jodoka

keep your good work is fucking amazing


----------



## sic713

thankx man.. i think im at my highlight right now dude.. shits been going real good.. i been painting like crazy living my dream


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 08:54 PM~5372186
> *thankx man.. i think im at my highlight right now dude.. shits been going real good.. i been painting like crazy living my dream
> *


Keep up the awsome work You are making me proud I guess I will forgive you for my ball joint, rim, stereo. etc........


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 07:54 PM~5372186
> *thankx man.. i think im at my highlight right now dude.. shits been going real good.. i been painting like crazy living my dream
> *


me too


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+May 4 2006, 07:57 PM~5372210-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the awsome work You are making me proud I guess I will forgive you for my ball joint, rim, stereo. etc........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol right.. just make me proud and win at the shows
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jonathant_@May 4 2006, 07:57 PM~5372211
> *me too
> *


lol yu.. got pics?


----------



## deville

Ur fucking incredible


----------



## rosie's85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 09:22 PM~5371976
> *no uppdate for bayryder.. its being cleared.. il post a pic when its finnaly done
> as for erics.. her ya go ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
DANM SIC!!!
thats bomb you are hela good keep it up homes....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 06:22 PM~5371976
> *no uppdate for bayryder.. its being cleared.. il post a pic when its finnaly done
> as for erics.. her ya go ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

wats funny foo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

***!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

hes mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats a bad ass color huh cutty?


----------



## bad news

:cheesy: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713

:angry:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 09:30 PM~5372654
> *:angry:
> *


be cool, we all know youre really good at what you do. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats wrong homeslice?


----------



## sic713

:angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2006, 09:53 PM~5372783
> *Whats wrong homeslice?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2006, 10:26 PM~5372619
> *Thats a bad ass color huh cutty?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2006, 04:08 AM~5373978
> *:roflmao:
> *


It is a nice color.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 21 2006, 05:06 AM~5282410
> *hella nice!
> *



there ya go man get Sic to paint that bad ass frame you're doing :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2006, 05:22 AM~5371976
> *no uppdate for bayryder.. its being cleared.. il post a pic when its finnaly done
> as for erics.. her ya go ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That blue bike is bad ass :thumbsup: What color blue did you use?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2006, 08:26 PM~5372619
> *Thats a bad ass color huh cutty?
> *


its terrable homeslice :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 07:22 PM~5371976
> *no uppdate for bayryder.. its being cleared.. il post a pic when its finnaly done
> as for erics.. her ya go ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant see them in fuken skool and my internet in home if down for no payment fuk that suks 

could any 1 post it up in inageshack cus the computer blocks fuken photbucket images in skool :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm me your email and I will send them to you


----------



## rosie's85

cant see what pics eric??


----------



## eric ramos

got them in my email now Thanks Raul


----------



## rosie's85

ok i was just trying to help...


----------



## eric ramos

sic damn mayne that is fuken sic for a mild bike  omar will love it i kno it


----------



## NorCalLux

erics mad


----------



## rosie's85

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## NorCalLux

paola came into chat last nite we had fun with her u missed it eric


----------



## eric ramos

now that suks


----------



## rosie's85

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 5 2006, 01:43 PM~5375861
> *paola came into chat last nite we had fun with her u missed it eric
> *


really cutty?


----------



## NorCalLux

how mad are u now?


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 5 2006, 10:45 AM~5375869
> *really cutty?
> *


yep she was flirting with all the guys in there


----------



## rosie's85

i know where you going with this stop trying to get eric mad... :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux

hes alredy mad bout no internet :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

that tru 
i showerd and got back to get on chat and nada no internet 

then got a aol disk and did not work i borke tha shit with a fuken hammer


----------



## NorCalLux

so what do u do without havin 88by88 to look at?


----------



## eric ramos

not only that fuku 
i watched tv and saw adult swim on cartoon network 

was bored though


----------



## NorCalLux

does lucy get mad cuz she cant watch tv becuse u are?


----------



## eric ramos

she had to watch wat i was wathcing 

then i crashed she watched her novelas


----------



## eric ramos

naw she watched her noveas after i crahsed out

double post :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux

lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2006, 06:57 AM~5374368
> *That blue bike is bad ass :thumbsup:  What color blue did you use?
> *


candy colbalt blue


----------



## sic713

bayryder.. done








eric.. almost


----------



## Guest

SIC713 DO YOU DO THE GRAPHICS AND EVERYTHING OR JUST PAINT IT??


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2006, 08:26 PM~5377865
> *eric.. almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that erics or one of his boys or what


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowRider92+May 5 2006, 06:29 PM~5377878-->
> 
> 
> 
> SIC713 DO YOU DO THE GRAPHICS AND EVERYTHING OR JUST PAINT IT??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO EVERYTHING.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sergio187_@May 5 2006, 07:32 PM~5378117
> *is that erics or one of his boys or what
> *


HIS HOMEBOY OMAR


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2006, 07:34 PM~5378130
> *I DO EVERYTHING..  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB HOMIE U GOT SKILLZ IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Death Dealer

Those paint jobs look sic.....  Bad ass work man. :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER

Sic713 what kind of body filler do you use and what do you use to spread it man the best kind of filler I can find in my town is bondo gold but its bondo brand is that shit allright?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+May 6 2006, 09:31 AM~5380731-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those paint jobs look sic.....  Bad ass work man. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankx dawg
> <!--QuoteBegin-FAYGO JOKER_@May 6 2006, 02:01 PM~5381712
> *Sic713 what kind of body filler do you use and what do you use to spread it man the best kind of filler I can find in my town is bondo gold but its bondo brand is that shit allright?
> *


yea u can use that... it works pretty good.. its all about how u spred it out.. go buy a lil cheap 3 pack of body filler spreaders.. thats wat i use.. and for the hard to reach places.. my fingers come in handy


----------



## silver64

brrrap


----------



## Homer Pimpson

:biggrin:


----------



## silver64

sweet elco


----------



## Guest

SIC HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO PAINT A FRAME AND SOME RIMS???????


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 6 2006, 06:02 PM~5382222
> *sweet elco
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 6 2006, 05:55 PM~5382209
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looking good jason...big props sic u gettin down homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 6 2006, 06:58 PM~5382353
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> looking good jason...big props sic u gettin down homie
> *


Thanks. I guess my gamble of letting him experiment on my car is paying off. :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 6 2006, 07:10 PM~5382377
> *Thanks. I guess my gamble of letting him experiment on my car is paying off.  :cheesy:
> *


shitt looks real good cant wait to see it all complete......


----------



## lone star

it does look good for a 1st timer shit i wonder what my first paint job would look like, probably ass, i just stick to bending steel tubing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its alright.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 07:21 PM~5382422
> *it does look good for a 1st timer shit i wonder what my first paint job would look like, probably ass, i just stick to bending steel tubing.
> *


and thats only when u feel like doing it puto.......


----------



## Death Dealer

Hey sic, what kind of brush do you use for the leafing? you ever thought of using the variated (metal leafing)?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

much props Sic!....you do excellent work..keep it up


----------



## archanglehtowntx

looks good SIC. :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

Im speacless, just a question, ignoring the fact that the elcamino's owner is youjr homeboy, how much do you harge anyone for a paimnt job like that on a car?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowRider92+May 6 2006, 05:02 PM~5382223-->
> 
> 
> 
> SIC HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO PAINT A FRAME AND SOME RIMS???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on how the frame looks.. send me apic
> <!--QuoteBegin-deville_@May 6 2006, 10:53 PM~5383464
> *Im speacless, just a question, ignoring the fact that the elcamino's owner is youjr homeboy, how much do you harge anyone for a paimnt job like that on a car?
> *


i dunno dude, depends... i cant charge much cuz i suck..


----------



## ozzylowrider

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 6 2006, 06:21 PM~5382422-->
> 
> 
> 
> it does look good for a 1st timer shit i wonder what my first paint job would look like, probably ass, i just stick to bending steel tubing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol .. never know till u try..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Death Dealer_@May 6 2006, 06:51 PM~5382513
> *Hey sic, what kind of brush do you use for the leafing? you ever thought of using the variated (metal leafing)?
> *


i dunno much boutt leafing.. leafing sucks...but im using one of the brushes the barbers use for the face powder...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 7 2006, 12:51 AM~5384016
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1957wolseley

elco looks fucking sic


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 02:52 AM~5384017
> *i dunno much boutt leafing.. leafing sucks...but im using one of the brushes the barbers use for the face powder...
> *


Thats what i thought it looked like.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 7 2006, 08:22 AM~5384659
> *Thats what i thought it looked like.
> *


yea... my homeboy gave ,me the ideal of using one of them .. works nice..


----------



## PurpleLicious

sweet man!!!

Hey Sic where are you located?


----------



## sic713

in houston texas


----------



## archanglehtowntx

SIC. LOOKS LIKE YOUR GETING BETTER& BETTER AT THE GAME BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO & JASON ITS LOOKING GOOD BRO CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 8 2006, 09:00 AM~5389816
> *SIC. LOOKS LIKE YOUR GETING BETTER& BETTER AT THE GAME BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO & JASON ITS LOOKING GOOD BRO CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN PERSON :thumbsup:
> *


THANKX MAN.. I SHOULD HAVE THE CAR HOME HERE THURDSAY.. YOULL SEE IT SOON AT SHOWS...


----------



## K LoLo

Dont get too busy mayne, I think I got a job for you.


----------



## sic713

ALRIGHT.. IM ALWAYS FREE AND GOT TIE HOMIE.. JUST HOLLA AT ME


----------



## eric ramos

any one can send the pics of the progress in my email ples

my e mail is in my profoile shit thanks 

no internet till thurdsay fuk it willl be a boring week


----------



## sic713

theres no update.. all i did wa sleaf it and stripe it


----------



## eric ramos

really can i see damn internet in skool


----------



## sic713

haha


----------



## Homer Pimpson

:0


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2006, 12:47 PM~5390517
> *ALRIGHT.. IM ALWAYS FREE AND GOT TIE HOMIE.. JUST HOLLA AT ME
> *


Ya, once its done I'll send you some pics and get some prices. Me and Chris just got to get to work on it.


----------



## sic713

wat is it.. a bike


----------



## K LoLo

Naw, its something for my car. I'm re-doing the trunk, or well...doing it for the first time. Its some fiberglass stuff.


----------



## sic713

aww i gotcha.. koo ko.. im ready


----------



## NorCalLux

for cryin out loud


----------



## PurpleLicious

Are you serious!!!!! :0 

this car look fucking sweet man!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 9 2006, 03:48 PM~5398277
> *Are you serious!!!!! :0
> 
> this car look fucking sweet man!!!
> *


thankx. cars done now.. all it needs is a buff job.. its at my casa sittin looking pretty


----------



## NorCalLux

get pics


----------



## sic713

ill post sum 2 morrow in the sun light.. i gott put it together such as bumper grill and shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 09:46 PM~5399536
> *thankx. cars done now.. all it needs is a buff job.. its at my casa sittin looking pretty
> *


IMA COME OVER AND KEY IT :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2006, 09:00 PM~5399997
> *IMA COME OVER AND KEY IT :cheesy:
> *


ha ha.. aint my car.. gotta talk 2 da owner bout that one


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 11:07 PM~5400042
> *ha ha.. aint my car.. gotta talk 2 da owner bout that one
> *


HOW BOUT JUST A NICE DUMP ON THE HOOD?


----------



## NorCalLux

take a poop on the drivers seat


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2006, 09:09 PM~5400054
> *HOW BOUT JUST A NICE DUMP ON THE HOOD?
> *


lol.. naw in the bed.. its easier to clean


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Tight work man!!


----------



## sic713

thankx


----------



## Racer X

NICE WORK I DID NOT KNOW THAT U DID PIN STRIPING
I NEED 2 STRIPE MY BIKE AS SOON IT COME OUT OF THE SHOP
R U DOWN !!!!


----------



## sic713

yea.. ill stripe it..when u gunna come by and bring the rest


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2006, 10:00 PM~5399997
> *IMA COME OVER AND KEY IT :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 8 2006, 01:28 PM~5391003
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you take some pics of it out in the sun?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## sic713

yeah.. il take some today when i pull it out


----------



## noe_from_texas

ok


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 10 2006, 10:06 AM~5402663
> *ok
> *


OKAY


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2006, 10:06 AM~5402659
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 10:09 AM~5402689
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer X

A/S/A/P I HAVE IT I JUST HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE 2 GET OVER THERE


----------



## Racer X

IT WOULD BEEN FASTER THROUGH MAIL


----------



## Racer X

R JUST GIVE ME A CALL U KNOW MY #


----------



## htx_jkr

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## htx_jkr




----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 10:02 AM~5415660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes offly pretty. :0


----------



## NorCalLux

thats tina i beleve


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 10:02 AM~5415660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## the_blackwallstree

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 01:18 PM~5416447
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


that ho dirty, i bet her pussy look like a forest


----------



## NorCalLux

:roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

NOW HERES A FINE BITCH


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@May 12 2006, 12:27 PM~5416502
> *that ho dirty, i bet her pussy look like a forest
> *


trust me .. it aint.. and i know this.. cleanly shaved


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2006, 12:30 PM~5416518
> *trust me .. it aint.. and i know this.. cleanly shaved
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 01:28 PM~5416507
> *NOW HERES A FINE BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam, look at that ass..... :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@May 12 2006, 12:32 PM~5416528
> *dam, look at that ass..... :0
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 12:31 PM~5416521
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


what .. its true


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2006, 12:34 PM~5416539
> *what .. its true
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 12:35 PM~5416543
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2006, 12:36 PM~5416548
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5416552
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NorCalLux

sic gotta hook me up wit the nude pics of tina fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5416557
> *sic gotta hook me up wit the nude pics of tina fool
> *


JUST DO WHAT HE DOES AND IMAGINE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5416557
> *sic gotta hook me up wit the nude pics of tina fool
> *


i dont have em.. ill try 2 find some


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5416555
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NorCalLux

poontang


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 12:31 PM~5416521
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hehhahehahhehahhehahehahhehahhehsahhehahhHEHHAHEHAHHEHSAHHEHAHEHAHEHAHHEHSHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzylowrider

Got any more bikes to paint any time soon.. i wanna see more work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 13 2006, 07:19 AM~5420654
> *Got any more bikes to paint any time soon.. i wanna see more work
> *


yea.. i got a frame build up right now.. making the frame fenders and paint


----------



## htx_jkr

HAVE YOU CALL JHON HENRY ABOUT PAINTING HQ BIKE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@May 13 2006, 01:22 PM~5422113
> *HAVE YOU CALL JHON HENRY ABOUT PAINTING HQ BIKE
> *


naw.. hq bike.. whats dat.. im lost


----------



## show-bound

god damn love te angel faces....


holla im still feel 18!


----------



## STRANGE

More Pics On Your PAINT JOB'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@May 15 2006, 11:21 AM~5432639
> *More Pics On Your PAINT JOB'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


naw nuttin new yet.. i got some stuff im working on.. tryin 2 get ready for san antonio


----------



## sic713

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/DSC00387.jpg


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

TIGHT uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2006, 01:10 PM~5433168
> *naw nuttin new yet.. i got some stuff im working on.. tryin 2 get ready for san antonio
> *




 Kool  ,, keep It Up! Your doing BAD ASS!!!!!!!




I need to holler at you.......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@May 16 2006, 01:00 AM~5436386
> * Kool  ,, keep It Up! Your doing BAD ASS!!!!!!!
> I need to holler at you.......... :biggrin:
> *


DANNY HAS MY NUMBER..JUST HAVE HIM CALL ME OR GET THE NUMBER FROM HIM.... IM DOWN AND READY.. PLUS I NEED MONEY.. LOL


----------



## eric ramos

SIC IS THE BEST PAINTER AND THE BEST PRICES TO EVERY ONE THAT WANTS A SIC CANDY PAINT JOB AND SHIT HIT MY BOY UP MAN
HOOKED UP MORE THAN I THOUGHT HE WAS DANM THIS SHTI IS SIC BUT NO CAMERA SO NO PIC MAYBE ON SATURDAY ILL HAVE PICS OR SOMETHING 

BUT BOTTOM LINE THAT HES SIC AND GET HELLA DOWN ON HIS SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2006, 08:43 PM~5448270
> * SIC IS THE BEST PAINTER AND THE BEST PRICES TO EVERY ONE THAT WANTS A SIC CANDY PAINT JOB AND SHIT HIT MY BOY UP MAN
> HOOKED UP MORE THAN I THOUGHT HE WAS DANM THIS SHTI IS SIC BUT NO CAMERA SO NO PIC MAYBE ON SATURDAY ILL HAVE PICS OR SOMETHING
> 
> BUT BOTTOM LINE THAT HES SIC AND GET HELLA DOWN ON HIS SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 17 2006, 08:45 PM~5448288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OTRA PINCHIE VES?
:angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2006, 08:55 PM~5448354
> *OTRA PINCHIE VES?
> :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: SI :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 17 2006, 08:43 PM~5448270
> * SIC IS THE BEST PAINTER AND THE BEST PRICES TO EVERY ONE THAT WANTS A SIC CANDY PAINT JOB AND SHIT HIT MY BOY UP MAN
> HOOKED UP MORE THAN I THOUGHT HE WAS DANM THIS SHTI IS SIC BUT NO CAMERA SO NO PIC MAYBE ON SATURDAY ILL HAVE PICS OR SOMETHING
> 
> BUT BOTTOM LINE THAT HES SIC AND GET HELLA DOWN ON HIS SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


i see you got the frame today huh


----------



## asco1

GAWD DAYUM! I wish there was a painter that talented over here. I'd send you a frame to paint but shiping would kill any deal


----------



## sic713

yea... it will be a pain in the ass for you


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 09:11 AM~5437749
> *DANNY HAS MY NUMBER..JUST HAVE HIM CALL ME OR GET THE NUMBER FROM HIM.... IM DOWN AND READY.. PLUS I NEED MONEY.. LOL
> *


*
Kool*, I will Hit you up!!


----------



## sic713

sounds good


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## eric ramos

nice ass paint job by sic
send ur shit to him :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2006, 02:09 AM~5536981
> *nice ass paint job by sic
> send ur shit to him  :biggrin:
> *


believe me i am.. i just gotta put funishing touches on bondo and fabricate a back fender and its off :biggrin:


and post more pics of the whole bike!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

that looks awesome


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 2 2006, 06:11 AM~5537852
> *believe me i am.. i just gotta put funishing touches on bondo and fabricate a back fender and its off  :biggrin:
> and post more pics of the whole bike!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilSyco661

ey homie how good at u at putting flames on a bike?


----------



## sic713

flames or realistic fire


----------



## LilSyco661

realistic flames like going from 1 side to another with pin stripes too


----------



## LilSyco661

somthing like this


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 2 2006, 01:09 AM~5536981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ass paint job by sic
> send ur shit to him  :biggrin:
> *


Candy Man who??? Thats some bad ass work sic. I'll be sending you some work later.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LilSyco661_@Jun 2 2006, 05:56 PM~5541641
> *somthing like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright.. a complete paint job with everything.. tell me what u want and colors and shit like that...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 2 2006, 06:00 PM~5541682
> *Candy Man who??? Thats some bad ass work sic. I'll be sending you some work later.
> *


lol.. right.. the new candy man..thankx primo.. cool.. holla at me


----------



## LilSyco661

Pm sent


----------



## Homer Pimpson

SIC at work on my latest project.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

:0 





































More pics will be posted as the project is finished.

By the way this is only two days into the project.


----------



## MONSTER831

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2006, 05:42 PM~5340567
> *todays update
> did all i could today.. 2 morrow i got a carshow.. but monday its on.. bout to get really sic with it.. and show yall fucker wut it dew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O shit, that came out pretty cherry. :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

It aint normal on how good you is. :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 3 2006, 09:05 PM~5547286
> *It aint normal on how good you is. :0
> *


lol.. why u say that.... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

CUZ UR PAINT STYLE IZ HELLA KU!


----------



## sic713

appriciate it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

4$hO HOMIE NO PROBLEM!


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2006, 11:29 PM~5547939
> *lol.. why u say that.... :biggrin:
> *


NOt many people can do that at your age. You have plenty talent homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 4 2006, 10:08 PM~5552272
> *NOt many people can do that at your age. You have plenty talent homie
> *


appriciate it..im determined to be the best


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2006, 10:42 PM~5552493
> *appriciate it..im determined to be the best
> *


You may alredy be there, or at least sooner than youe xpect it. :0


----------



## sic713

im not there yet. im close when it come to bikes.. but i got a long way on the cars


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2006, 10:54 PM~5552586
> *im not there yet. im close when it come to bikes.. but i got a long way on the cars
> *


Curious to know, have you ever done murals./


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 4 2006, 10:56 PM~5552608
> *Curious to know, have you ever done murals./
> *


naw.. only lettering.. lettering is my strong point since i do graffiti.. but murals...
no..
never really got into it


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Sic of luv your art homie its really nice u bring out the paint on it so much


----------



## sic713

thankx man.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer X

LOOK GOOD LIKE THE NEW PANIT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it can't be said enough "this guy is good at painting" :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Racer X+Jun 5 2006, 06:24 AM~5553573-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK GOOD LIKE THE NEW PANIT JOB :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kool.. hows your bke coming.. had fun puttin them rims together
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Jun 5 2006, 07:27 AM~5553803
> *it can't be said enough "this guy is good at painting" :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2006, 11:30 PM~5552817
> *naw.. only lettering.. lettering is my strong point since i do graffiti.. but murals...
> no..
> never really got into it
> *


Thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

motorcycle update


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Stupid server always crashing :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2006, 07:08 PM~5557803
> *motorcycle update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That must be for homer pimpson


----------



## REC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 5 2006, 08:09 PM~5557813
> *That must be for homer pimpson
> *


 :biggrin: 

Now post up a pic of the helmet.


----------



## sic713

aww shit i forgot.. ill do it tomorrow.. ill post one after i finished it


----------



## THE REBIRTH

damn sic u should think about openin ur own shop u would be makin bank $$$$$$$ :thumbsup: ur paint jobs r sic :barf:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 5 2006, 07:38 PM~5557997
> *damn sic u should think about openin ur own shop u would be makin bank $$$$$$$ :thumbsup:  ur paint jobs r sic :barf:
> *


if i could.. i would.. gotta wait til i get my clients.. and stay busy on a regular basics


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey Sic I really want you to do my bike's paint job!


----------



## sic713

i really wanna do it too..


----------



## Death Dealer

Sic is doing the damn thing! Bad ass work man. you got people talking some good things about you man. I told the club about your work. They all like what they see. big thumbsup for you :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2006, 09:43 PM~5558371
> *i really wanna do it too..
> *



but houston its a little far for me


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2006, 08:55 PM~5558437
> *but houston its a little far for me
> *


AIR MAIL


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 5 2006, 10:16 PM~5558568
> *AIR MAIL
> *


From Canada Quebec It will cost me alot of damn money and if they lost my frame I think that I will shoot my self :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2006, 11:45 PM~5558770
> *From Canada Quebec It will cost me alot of damn money and if they lost my frame I think that I will shoot my self :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

probably bringing you one this weekend


----------



## Death Dealer

SILENCE POOPY PANTS!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 5 2006, 10:47 PM~5558782
> *:0
> *



and Im not joking ,,, made a radical custom frame, ship it to houston, get a SIc's paint and lost all that :0 I will kill me llol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jun 5 2006, 08:54 PM~5558430-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sic is doing the damn thing! Bad ass work man. you got people talking some good things about you man. I told the club about your work. They all like what they see. big thumbsup for you :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks dawg.. thats fucking tight.. you got the number.. holla at me.. thankx for helping me out homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 08:55 PM~5558437
> *but houston its a little far for me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup yup
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 09:45 PM~5558770
> *From Canada Quebec It will cost me alot of damn money and if they lost my frame I think that I will shoot my self :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. ill be mad myself..ill probaly shoot you too
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 09:48 PM~5558793
> *probably bringing you one this weekend
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kool.. call me up
> <!--QuoteBegin-PurpleLicious_@Jun 5 2006, 09:52 PM~5558828
> *and Im not joking ,,, made a radical custom frame, ship it to houston, get a SIc's paint and lost all that  :0  I will kill me llol
> *


yea.. that will fucking suck dude.. ill be so pissed off..


----------



## sic713




----------



## 805 lowridercruiser

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 5 2006, 11:49 PM~5558799
> *SILENCE POOPY PANTS!
> *


QUIEN?


----------



## ozzylowrider

Lookin real good sic... cant wait to see it finished

I did some more Practice today at my Paint Course

Black Base, Silver on top of that then plastic bag, then Red Gold Candy


----------



## rosie's85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 11:56 AM~5561031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 really nice sic pretty soon you be famous....
keep it up!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Jun 7 2006, 01:52 AM~5565973-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin real good sic... cant wait to see it finished
> 
> I did some more Practice today at my Paint Course
> 
> Black Base, Silver on top of that then plastic bag, then Red Gold Candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN OZZ.. DAT LOOKS TIGHT.. I LIKE.. BE BAD ASS FOR SOME PATTERNS AND STUFF
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rosie's85_@Jun 7 2006, 05:57 AM~5566303
> *:0 really nice sic pretty soon you be famous....
> keep it up!
> *


UGH! I WISH....


----------



## eric ramos

damn ozzie that my first time seeing that marble type of paint job with candy :thumbsup: ur the aus version of sic or getting there


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just a few pics of the Finished product.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 11 2006, 06:43 PM~5590975
> *Just a few pics of the Finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice i like it


----------



## sic713

where the hell did you ride too.. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2006, 07:46 PM~5590993
> *where the hell did you ride too.. lol
> *


Right near the beach.......................................Boy!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 11 2006, 06:49 PM~5591020
> *Right near the beach.......................................Boy!
> *


lol.. fuckin ***. koo koo.. glad you like.. i like my sander too
even though i havent use it yet..
and hook me up with the room mate..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2006, 07:52 PM~5591045
> *lol.. fuckin ***. koo koo.. glad you like.. i like my sander too
> even though i havent use it yet..
> and hook me up with the room mate..
> *


It's cool The red over powers the tangerine more than I expected but it still looks good.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 11 2006, 07:00 PM~5591103
> *It's cool The red over powers the tangerine more than I expected but it still looks good.
> *


yea.. its bright.. hard to tell the differences in a pic.. but it person all u see if flake.. lol


----------



## Death Dealer

your work is still looking bad ass man. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 11 2006, 09:11 PM~5591930
> *your work is still looking bad ass man. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS PRIMO


----------



## sic713

a lil sumthing sumthing.. sorry for the shitty pics.. dont have my camera.. so the phone does for now..
all black with silver micro flake.. white and silver fade patterns..
no candy on this one


----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

BERT ALREADY WENT TO SLEEP. GOTTA SHOW HIM HIS SHIT IN THE MORNING.
FUKKN BADASS FOOL!!!!! :cheesy: CANT WAIT TO PICK IT UP.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 13 2006, 10:11 PM~5603979
> *BERT ALREADY WENT TO SLEEP.  GOTTA SHOW HIM HIS SHIT IN THE MORNING.
> FUKKN BADASS FOOL!!!!! :cheesy:  CANT WAIT TO PICK IT UP.
> *


***** sleeps early.. go brain his ass.. lol.. koo koo.. see u this weekend.. with the rest of the shit.. lol


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2006, 11:12 PM~5603990
> ****** sleeps early.. go brain his ass.. lol.. koo koo.. see u this weekend.. with the rest of the shit.. lol
> *



that fool goes to work at like 6 in the mornin or somethin.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jun 13 2006, 11:48 PM~5604430
> *that fool goes to work at like 6 in the mornin or somethin.... :thumbsdown:
> *


damn.. fuck dat. my ass just be going to sleep


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 12:25 PM~5385247
> *yea... my homeboy gave ,me the ideal of using one of them .. works nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your work looks good.. but do u use reducer?... ive noticed in alot of pics u be gettin some serioussssss orange peel.....


----------



## sic713

only when i need it.. yeah.. i get that shit alot.. i normally wetsand it all down after i clear it ..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol only when u need it?.... you always need reducer... no matter what the shit says.... omni clear says it dont need reducer but fuck yeah it needs it... trust me... use some more reducer on your clear... shoot heavier coats... and you'll see a big diffrenece... you shouldnt needa wetsand that much.... you obviously do very good work.. might as well top it off with a fresh ass smooth topcoat... makes the job alot easier... also clearing then wetsanding threw steps make a bigg difference... especially when flakes were used...im not hating or anything man just tryna help u out im sure you'll like it coming out smoother and not having to wetsand that too much to get it perfectly smoothe...

this wasnt even wetsanded and buffed this is hwo it layed out when i sprayed the clear....


----------



## sic713

kool.. ill try that and see what happens.. i always scuff the flake.. cuz most the time i have graphics and candy to go over it.. the kandy normally gets wetsanded too.. but ill try the ruducer thang and see what kind of results ill get..


----------



## sic713

koo koo.. appriciate the help.. i know your not hatin.. just helpin out a young fella like me new to the game.. but what your saying does make sense.. i never thought about it.. ill try that on the next car im a paint in in about 3 weeks...


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 10:56 AM~5606379
> *kool.. ill try that and see what happens.. i always scuff the flake.. cuz most the time i have graphics and candy to go over it.. the kandy normally gets wetsanded too.. but ill try the ruducer thang and see what kind of results ill get..
> *


thats the problem,you wanna wetsand over your flake so its mooth,so you dont have rough layer over rough layer.wetsand between layers


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

you'll see a big difference... you should after shooting the flake... shoot clear alone over it.. then wetsand it smooth... you'll see how much better it is to throw patterns and kandy over a perfectly smooth base... i used to do it like that how u do it and i had that problem wit the orange peel but once i started doing all the wetsanding during the process of painting it made a biggggg difference... like i said im just tryna look out for a fellow painter from the bike forums...not many people on here put this much work into painting a bike...


and DONT wetsand the kandy...lol DONT.... when u shoot the kandy come back with clear right over it.... then wetsand the clear... and the kandy lays out smoother if u use intercoat clear from HOK with the KK's for bikes....for cars mix the KK into clear...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by japSW20+Jun 14 2006, 10:59 AM~5606399-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats the problem,you wanna wetsand over your flake so its mooth,so you dont have rough layer over rough layer.wetsand between layers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i get you.. but when i shoot the candy over it.. its not rough anymore..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 14 2006, 11:00 AM~5606409
> *you'll see a big difference... you should after shooting the flake... shoot clear alone over it.. then wetsand it smooth... you'll see how much better it is to throw patterns and kandy over a perfectly smooth base... i used to do it like that how u do it and i had that problem wit the orange peel but once i started doing all the wetsanding during the process of painting it made a biggggg difference... like i said im just tryna look out for a fellow painter from the bike forums...not many people on here put this much work into painting a bike...
> and DONT wetsand the kandy...lol DONT.... when u shoot the kandy come back with clear right over it.... then wetsand the clear... and the kandy lays out smoother if u use intercoat clear from HOK with the KK's for bikes....for cars mix the KK into clear...
> *


kool... i will try it...yea on this black bike i did.. i shot clear over the flake before i layed out graphics.. did make a difference.. but thankx for the help...appriciate it...
and yeah.. 

ive only wetsanded the candy twice.. once on my yellow bike and on sum other shit...but i was still laying more kandy... so it didnt affect it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

oh... well yeah your yellow bike came out really good... but yeah just try that shit out and you'll see a big difference...


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 12:09 PM~5606479
> *:thumbsup:
> *


any pics of berts bike finished?


----------



## sic713

no.. fagget ass danny was pose to put the pics up..tel his bitch ass to do it tonight


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2006, 12:50 PM~5632341
> *no.. fagget ass danny was pose to put the pics up..tel his bitch ass to do it tonight
> *


****.
I WANNA DO IT WHEN THE SUN IS OUT, BUT ITS FUKKN RAINING LIKE A BASTARD OVER HERE.


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2006, 11:50 AM~5632341
> *no.. fagget ass danny was pose to put the pics up..tel his bitch ass to do it tonight
> *




YEAH WHAT HE SAID D.... :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

SURE... LOL.. DO IT NOW DAMMIT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jun 19 2006, 06:16 PM~5634032
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID D....      :roflmao:
> *


STFU BONER!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2006, 05:51 PM~5634258
> *STFU BONER!!!! :cheesy:
> *


OK BENT ROD... :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

NEW SHIT!!!!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MORE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

AND INCASE YOU FORGOT, OR YOU HAVENT SEEN....HERE'S MINES


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn sic, you are getting really good at this shit. MUCH PROPS for that. i just went thru the whole thread, and im very impressed. pretty good for "just a lil kid"

let me offer you some advice like the other guys on the last page did. when your doing the fades with black and white, take it easy, it doesnt take much to get the effect, they are very strong colors. if anything, over reduce them a little bit. and also, you need to learn how to transfer patterns, especially now that your starting to work on cars. once you learn how to transfer patterns they will be exact down to a fraction of an inch!!!!

keep it up though, i think your well on your way to being one of the best in TX. uffin: uffin:


----------



## sic713

kool... nice pics bitch...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 19 2006, 07:26 PM~5635036
> *damn sic, you are getting really good at this shit. MUCH PROPS for that. i just went thru the whole thread, and im very impressed. pretty good for "just a lil kid"
> 
> let me offer you some advice like the other guys on the last page did. when your doing the fades with black and white, take it easy, it doesnt take much to get the effect, they are very strong colors. if anything, over reduce them a little bit. and also, you need to learn how to transfer patterns, especially now that your starting to work on cars. once you learn how to transfer patterns they will be exact down to a fraction of an inch!!!!
> 
> keep it up though, i think your well on your way to being one of the best in TX. uffin:  uffin:
> *


thankx man.. yeah.. i got the transfer stuff down now.. i picked up some of thematerial i needed for that.. but i appriciat the props..yeah im "just a kid" and im tryin to be one of the best out there in texas.. bout to o my 2nd car soon.. nuttin fancy.. just a simple two tone.. but thanks for the advice.. ill keep it in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2006, 05:42 PM~5634837
> *NEW SHIT!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you guys have a better pic of the lower bar?


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

man sic, everyone gets better.....can't wait to give you mine...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jun 20 2006, 06:46 AM~5637468
> *man sic, everyone gets better.....can't wait to give you mine...
> *


yup yup.. im ready when your ready....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

who did the modifications to that frame?


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 11:31 AM~5638671
> *who did the modifications to that frame?
> *



THE BLACK ONE? JUSTDEEZ DID IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

does anyone have a sideview of it?


----------



## sic713

ill see if i have one..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2006, 07:35 PM~5635080
> *Do you guys have a better pic of the lower bar?
> *


go to page 29


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 09:52 AM~5638857
> *go to page 29
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 12:31 PM~5638671
> *who did the modifications to that frame?
> *


i did them.  lemme know if you want to see different pics. its in the next room.


----------



## eric ramos

yes we want to see  
and a whole pic of your bike for my collection
please


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 20 2006, 06:12 PM~5641836
> *i did them.  lemme know if you want to see different pics.  its in the next room.
> *


I just couldnt tell from the other pics how you guys modified the lower bar.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i'll get pics soon, just when the damn clouds go away.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 20 2006, 07:27 PM~5641950
> *i'll get pics soon, just when the damn clouds go away.
> *


whats up for the weekend.. bar-b que or what.. a lil night time cruise on the low low.. ill bring da bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 09:43 PM~5641960
> *whats up for the weekend.. bar-b que or what.. a lil night time cruise on the low low.. ill bring da bike.
> *


dont know yet. got plans sat night. and a wedding on friday night. weekends fukkd already.


----------



## sic713

DAMN YOU. OH WELLS.. PARTS WILL BE READY.. ILL POST PICS TOMMOROW


----------



## sic713

new shit..
yes im the shit.. 
can you smell it


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

sorry for the shitty pics..i dont have the camera today...


----------



## REC

WOW Thats Sic oh take better pictures :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx

DAM SIC IS THAT JUMBO FLAKES


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 9 2006, 10:34 PM~5744523
> *DAM SIC IS THAT JUMBO FLAKES
> *


nope.. its mini flake..


----------



## archanglehtowntx

LOOKS GOOD BRO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thankx.. youll see it at the houston show


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> Your Camera sucks.
> :angry:
> Here are some better pics.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are a few pics of some interior pieces by Dark Ass.


----------



## NorCalLux

nice interior is the color on that bike like a copper?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I think it is a black base with heavy red flake.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

are you putting any graphics or pinstrippin on that bike are is it going to houston like that?


----------



## sic713

no graphics.. its gunna be just like that for the houston show..
and its a black base with red flake...


----------



## bluepridelowride13




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:uh:


> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 10 2006, 07:46 PM~5750082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 10 2006, 07:46 PM~5750082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a inside joke.. so u wouldnt understand..
one side says chicken fucker.. and the other says pacockkk


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hahaha! why would you fuck up the nice paint like that.............


----------



## adrian vasquez

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jul 11 2006, 11:38 AM~5753114
> *hahaha! why would you fuck up the nice paint like that.............
> *


That part of the panel will be covered foolio.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13+Jul 11 2006, 10:38 AM~5753114-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! why would you fuck up the nice paint like that.............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not the part that gets painted foo..im not dat stupid.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-adrian vasquez_@Jul 11 2006, 10:42 AM~5753149
> *That part of the panel will be covered foolio.
> *


thankx you :biggrin: sir


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

its going to be one clean mild bike.......wonder if it has custom parts on it. :dunno:


----------



## sic713

not yet.. its gunna be plain this year.. but maybe in the future its gunna change


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2006, 05:04 PM~5755271
> *its going to be one clean mild bike.......wonder if it has custom parts on it. :dunno:
> *


I HATE MILDS


----------



## excalibur

we cant all have hot's. or , what?


----------



## BIG_LOS




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 11 2006, 10:30 PM~5757298
> *we cant all have hot's. or , what?
> *


huh?


----------



## excalibur

lol, he hates mild's, we cant all have hot's. 



sorry, Ive been drinkin tonight!


----------



## sic713

what are hots??


----------



## Eternal Life

:dunno: :dunno: 
WHUTS HOT


----------



## auslowridn

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: radical ?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Now for the king Chicken Fucker here are some more pics of his work.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Body work.......





































And one more to remind everyone that bags are for ****.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2006, 10:51 PM~5756571
> *I HATE MILDS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2006, 06:36 AM~5758423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




80t-top.. those are yours... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

nice job..... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

spiked da fuck out


----------



## ozzylowrider

:barf:


----------



## eric ramos

:happysad: that how the client wanted it?


----------



## sic713

yup.. thats how he wanted it.. hes going with a hardcore rock theme or sumthing. hes different.. but i actually kind of like it spikes the fuck out..

lol ozzie hates it..

lol.. i like it..just poked the shit out of me putting them one


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

EY WAZ DEAL WITH THOSE FENDERS?HE BOUGHT THOSE OFF OF U OR?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 09:24 PM~5763807
> *spiked da fuck out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA HA!DO I C COCO BUTTER ON THE TABLE? :0


----------



## GrimReaper

sic how much for one of tho fender p me


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 12 2006, 09:34 PM~5763868-->
> 
> 
> 
> EY WAZ DEAL WITH THOSE FENDERS?HE BOUGHT THOSE OFF OF U OR?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw.. i made dem for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L:Jul 12 2006, 09:36 PM~5763876
> *HA HA HA!DO I C COCO BUTTER ON THE TABLE? :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. lotion ma.. use black folks stay ashy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwistedRide666_@Jul 12 2006, 09:37 PM~5763893
> *sic  how much for one of tho fender p me
> *


 a set.. or one


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jul 13 2006, 02:37 PM~5763893
> *sic  how much for one of tho fender p me
> *


He hates making them and would rather you get me get the business :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 12 2006, 09:42 PM~5763923
> *He hates making them and would rather you get me get the business  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. but his fenders.. through me.. ill cut them out for you.. and make all the holes u need..
do the body work.. etc.. etc..


----------



## GrimReaper

1 front


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HOW MUCH 4 ONE?(SIC)


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666+Jul 12 2006, 09:45 PM~5763934-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1  front
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for one.. why just one.. its cheaper gettin two of them made
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 12 2006, 09:45 PM~5763935
> *HOW MUCH 4 ONE?(SIC)
> *


same to you too.. why just one fender..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

It looks alright but I have to see thhe rest of the bike.


----------



## GrimReaper

im makein a trike so ima have a big box in back si its going to b like a skirt so im a just need one


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jul 13 2006, 02:51 PM~5763972
> *im makein  a trike  so ima have a big box in back si its going to b  like a skirt so im a just need one
> *


Order 2 and keep one spare hhah


----------



## sic713

oo ok.... humm.. let me see whats up.. what kind of designs u want done..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

CUZ IT WOULDNT WORK ON MY BIKE WITH 2.


----------



## sic713

oh yea.. dee dee dee... il pm u the price.. just one fender.. finished in primer


----------



## GrimReaper

i like the soiked on u have


----------



## bad news

hey sic how much for a tank and three fenders like the ones you made on the past pages pm a quote


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 12 2006, 10:13 PM~5764048
> *hey sic how much for a tank and three fenders like the ones you made on the past pages pm a quote
> *


gotta get me a design.. the ones on the past pages are someone elses so i can copy that design again..but pm me.. and we'll talk


----------



## THE REBIRTH

that spike fender looks bad ass homie u come up wit sumthin new everytime...let me no wat u get done tommorrow on the frame if u get anything done


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 07:12 AM~5758573
> *80t-top.. those are yours... :biggrin:
> *



i really like wat i see so far homie im glad i went to u instead of other ppl...shit homie im gonna put the word out for u that u did my frame mods....pm me wat u want me to put out there just or signature








and anything else u want me to put out there for u


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 12 2006, 11:22 PM~5764393
> *that spike fender looks bad ass homie u come up wit sumthin new everytime...let me no wat u get done tommorrow on the frame if u get anything done
> *


tommorow i gotta finish painting the car..and then ill come home and finish your fenders... then the frame.. 

only bad thing is i got your bike around the time of the lrm houston show.. it slowing me down alot.. normally i work much faster but with me being the clubs painter.. they working my ass..

but im a take good care of ya. just gotta get in th zone and work


u can use that logo if u want.. and il send ya some flyers in the mail when i finish your bike


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 11:48 PM~5764563
> *tommorow i gotta finish painting the car..and then ill come home and finish your fenders... then the frame..
> 
> only bad thing is i got your bike around the time of the lrm houston show.. it slowing me down alot.. normally i work much faster but with me being the clubs painter.. they working my ass..
> 
> but im a take good care of ya. just gotta get in th zone and work
> u can use that logo if u want.. and il send ya some flyers in the mail when i finish your bike
> *



kool yea send flyers


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 12:48 AM~5764563
> *tommorow i gotta finish painting the car..and then ill come home and finish your fenders... then the frame..
> 
> only bad thing is i got your bike around the time of the lrm houston show.. it slowing me down alot.. normally i work much faster but with me being the clubs painter.. they working my ass..
> 
> but im a take good care of ya. just gotta get in th zone and work
> u can use that logo if u want.. and il send ya some flyers in the mail when i finish your bike
> *


That's right and just think you still have los' 53,mikes regal and truck, MR's Monte, my cady and more still to come. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

pics from today


----------



## eric ramos

since the morning he started the pinstping?
shit hes good at pinstping


----------



## Homer Pimpson

This was done in just 1 1/2 days work.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 95rangeron14z

looks good... any clear pics?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 10:08 PM~5764015
> *oh yea.. dee dee dee... il pm u the price.. just one fender.. finished in primer
> *


KU KU  .SO U CUT THE DESIGNS OUT ALREADY OR?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 13 2006, 11:03 AM~5766925-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's right and just think you still have los' 53,mikes regal and truck, MR's Monte, my cady and more still to come.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn.. wait till i get my car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 13 2006, 11:26 AM~5767023
> *since the morning he started the pinstping?
> shit hes good at pinstping
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now.. i did everythin but the clear coat yesterday.. cleard it this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homer [email protected] 13 2006, 11:34 AM~5767063
> *This was done in just 1 1/2 days work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it
> <!--QuoteBegin-.L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 12:49 PM~5767382
> *KU KU  .SO U CUT THE DESIGNS OUT ALREADY OR?
> *


i can.. get a design.. ill make it cut it out.. etc etc.. and primer it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DID STRANGE SEND YOU THE DESIGN YET? :0

I LIKE IT.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 03:29 PM~5768272
> *
> 
> i can.. get a design.. ill make it cut it out.. etc etc.. and primer it
> *


ALRIGHT LET ME HIT UP SUM PEEPS TO DRAW ME OUT A DESIGN WRITE QUICK.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2006, 04:24 PM~5768686
> *DID STRANGE SEND YOU THE DESIGN YET? :0
> 
> I LIKE IT.
> *


yeah.. i like it too..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

OK HERES DA FENDERS....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 07:02 PM~5769504
> *OK HERES DA FENDERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok... ill pm you later on tonight...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 07:10 PM~5769570
> *ok... ill pm you later on tonight...
> *


ALRITOZ!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Why dont you just get the eagle or whatever airbrushed on the fender? That would probably look better.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 13 2006, 07:19 PM~5769635
> *Why dont you just get the eagle or whatever airbrushed on the fender? That would probably look better.
> *


U THINK SO?
:dunno:


----------



## sic713

i agree with raul..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 06:27 PM~5769687
> *U THINK SO?
> :dunno:
> *


yes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 07:27 PM~5769693
> *i agree with raul..
> *


WELL...UM....IF U PAINT IT AND AIRBUSH IT UR GONNA HAVE 2 DO THE HOLE BIKE.....HOW MUCH WOULD THAT RUN ME?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 07:30 PM~5769711
> *WELL...UM....IF U PAINT IT AND AIRBUSH IT UR GONNA HAVE 2 DO THE HOLE BIKE.....HOW MUCH WOULD THAT RUN ME?
> *


 i dont do murals...
i can primer it.. and you paint it
or i can paint everything including making the fender fo a set price..


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 07:02 PM~5769504
> *OK HERES DA FENDERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice fender design CRIMNAL looks clean would be better if it is done


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 07:42 PM~5769796
> *i dont do murals...
> i can primer it.. and you paint it
> or i can paint everything including making the fender fo  a set price..
> *


ALRIGHT U CAN JUZ MAKE A NORMAL FENDER AND IF SO ANY PICS OF IT?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 08:09 PM~5769989
> *ALRIGHT U CAN JUZ MAKE A NORMAL FENDER AND IF SO ANY PICS OF IT?
> *


what you mean a nomaly fender..
normal how..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I DONT NO...ONE THATS NOT CUT?OR WAT WER U TALKIN ABOUT?


----------



## LOWX732

hey sic... i get my first paycheck tomorow  so i can continue to build my bike n have it ready for you to paint .... maybe late august :dunno: i have to save up for a car so ill be moving slow ...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 08:20 PM~5770102
> *I DONT NO...ONE THATS NOT CUT?OR WAT WER U TALKIN ABOUT?
> *


oh.. well you can get a un cut one from ozzie..
and then ill cut the design..

i cant make a full fender..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 08:36 PM~5770266
> *oh.. well you can get a un cut one from ozzie..
> and then ill cut the design..
> 
> i cant make a full fender..
> *


O OK....SO U CAN U DO THIS?


----------



## sic713

yep.. no problem


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SO DO I HAVE 2 PAY 4 A SET OR JUZ ONE?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 13 2006, 09:06 PM~5770371
> *SO DO I HAVE 2 PAY 4 A SET OR JUZ ONE?
> *


 well.. u can buy a one or a set from ozzie.. 
or yu can send me your fender.. ill make that one..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ALRIGHT PM ME A PRICE....


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey sic get anything done today


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 13 2006, 09:41 PM~5770549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT PM ME A PRICE....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which way u gunna go..
> with ozzi fenders..
> or my fenders
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-80 T TOP_@Jul 13 2006, 09:43 PM~5770563
> *hey sic get anything done today
> *


just messed with the fenders again a lil bit


----------



## THE REBIRTH

kool kool keep me posted


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 11:48 PM~5764563
> *tommorow i gotta finish painting the car..and then ill come home and finish your fenders... then the frame..
> 
> only bad thing is i got your bike around the time of the lrm houston show.. it slowing me down alot.. normally i work much faster but with me being the clubs painter.. they working my ass..
> 
> but im a take good care of ya. just gotta get in th zone and work
> u can use that logo if u want.. and il send ya some flyers in the mail when i finish your bike
> *



shit my bad homie i got the money as fast as i could....damn bet u guys are gonna take homie sum trophys wit sum of your paint jobs out there


----------



## angel85lx

how did u spray the flakes and how much did u use 1 spoon ????





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 07:29 PM~5275524
> *update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

i use 3 spoons... 2 silver.. one gold..
and i sprayed it like u would normally spray anything else


----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2006, 11:53 AM~5778301
> *i use 3 spoons... 2 silver.. one gold..
> and i sprayed it like u would normally spray anything else
> *


shoot in the paint or clear???


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 15 2006, 09:02 PM~5780120
> *shoot in the paint or clear???
> *


Shoot it mixed in clear but not the final coat of clear. If it is a kandy you shoot
Primer
Base color
Flake (mixed with clear) 
Kandy
Clear


----------



## Death Dealer

Flake is the best. You gotta flake it out when painting the candy.


----------



## Eternal Life

hey sic this is team texas lo lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 15 2006, 11:29 PM~5780746
> *Flake is the best. You gotta flake it out when painting the candy.
> *


You know this. 
My motorcycle has so much flake it is crazy. In the sun it sparkles so much it is hard to tell the difference between the red and tangerine. But in indirect sun or at night


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 16 2006, 03:16 PM~5780715
> *Shoot it mixed in clear but not the final coat of clear. If it is a kandy you shoot
> Primer
> Base color
> Flake (mixed with clear)
> Kandy
> Clear
> *


After you spray your flake with clear, is there any steps to do after that like sand down the clear a bit before you do your candy, thats the only thing i dont understand


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 16 2006, 04:40 PM~5784096
> *After you spray your flake with clear, is there any steps to do after that like sand down the clear a bit before you do your candy, thats the only thing i dont understand
> *


that depneds on you.. u can lay a clear over the flake and then sand i and kandy..

or u can shoot the flake.. and candy right over it.. it really depends on you.. but i don both methods...

prefer the 1st one though


----------



## ozzylowrider

Thanks


----------



## eric ramos

damn sic any new work?
or u just painting shit for the club ready for houston show?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5784545
> *damn sic any new work?
> or u just painting shit for the club ready for houston show?
> *


yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..
customer doesnt want the full shot posted..



other news.. got my flyers.. strange print works hooked it up :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

sic u need to get back at me on the bike thing we talked about :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2006, 09:36 PM~5785937
> *sic u need to get back at me on the bike thing we talked about :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. i need to call homeboy up.. gotta remind me


----------



## ozzylowrider

Dam... they look real nice


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 09:33 PM~5785918
> *yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..
> customer doesnt want the full shot posted..
> other news.. got my flyers.. strange print works hooked it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice flyers hook me up wit sum to pass out when send me my stuff back..ill get the word out for u in CALI. send enough for a couple of show.....if possible


----------



## cali rydah

thats ur reminder...lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP+Jul 16 2006, 09:38 PM~5785951-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice flyers hook me up wit sum to pass out when send me my stuff back..ill get the word out for u in CALI. send enough for a couple of show.....if possible
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yyea i gotcha covered...
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Jul 16 2006, 09:40 PM~5785966
> *thats ur reminder...lol   :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH

get anything else done on the fenders


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 02:33 PM~5785918
> *yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..*


Post em up


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 16 2006, 09:44 PM~5785995
> *Post em up
> *


yea post them up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP+Jul 16 2006, 09:44 PM~5785992-->
> 
> 
> 
> get anything else done on the fenders
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw.. i smashed my thumb saturday at the shop.. shits throbing...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ozzylowrider_@Jul 16 2006, 09:44 PM~5785995
> *Post em up
> *


havent started yet... sometime during the week ill post em..once it gets color on it


----------



## THE REBIRTH

damn that shit suxs


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 16 2006, 09:48 PM~5786019
> *damn that shit suxs
> *


yeah i know.. but tommorow i still gotta work.. so ill be messin with your shit gettin it down.. gotta clean my garage 1st though


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 09:50 PM~5786035
> *yeah i know.. but tommorow i still gotta work.. so ill be messin with your shit gettin it down.. gotta clean my garage 1st though
> *


yea thats kool...so u havent started on the frame yet..i should be gettin the rest out to u soon


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 16 2006, 09:51 PM~5786044
> *yea thats kool...so u havent started on the frame yet..i should be gettin the rest out to u soon
> *


naw.. all ive done was grind it a lil smother.. and grind off some of the old paint..
that shit is thick


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 09:53 PM~5786058
> *naw.. all ive done was grind it a lil smother.. and grind off some of the old paint..
> that shit is thick
> *



yea thats kool...so u gonna add the chaingaurd bracket for me on the crank if not thats kool


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 16 2006, 09:55 PM~5786073
> *yea thats kool...so u gonna add the chaingaurd bracket for me on the crank if not thats kool
> *


yeah.. i gotta find my thicker metal and shit.. and find something to cut it with..


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 10:04 PM~5786128
> *yeah.. i gotta find my thicker metal and shit.. and find something to cut it with..
> *


kool thnxs


----------



## excalibur

damn sic, your doin your thing big aint you.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 17 2006, 08:09 AM~5787177
> *damn sic, your doin your thing big aint you.
> *


im trying.. gettin there slowly but surely


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 11:33 PM~5785918
> *yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..
> customer doesnt want the full shot posted..
> other news.. got my flyers.. strange print works hooked it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD THEY WORKED OUT FOR YOU FOOL!  I MEAN BEECH! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2006, 04:17 PM~5789798
> *GLAD THEY WORKED OUT FOR YOU FOOL!   I MEAN BEECH! :cheesy:
> *


kiss my ass fawker..so how was ur saturday night..
was it good.?
can i have it next?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 09:55 PM~5791209
> *kiss my ass fawker..so how was ur saturday night..
> was it good.?
> can i have it next?
> *


SORRY HAD TO LEAVE.
DUTY CALLS.
SHOULDVE STAYED


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2006, 09:08 PM~5791696
> *SORRY HAD TO LEAVE.
> DUTY CALLS.
> SHOULDVE STAYED
> *


lol.. 
yeah.. was it bad or what


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 08:33 PM~5785918
> *yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..
> customer doesnt want the full shot posted..
> *


FUCK SECRETS!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 09:12 PM~5791714
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!!
> *


X4


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 09:12 PM~5791714
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!!
> *


lol.. its no secret.. come to my house and you can see it in person.. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Were not in first grade anymore. Just post the shit up.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 09:14 PM~5791732
> *Were not in first grade anymore. Just post the shit up.
> *


i cant.. they dont wont it posted...ill post pics when i work on it.. only close-ups..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 08:15 PM~5791743
> *i cant.. they dont wont it posted...ill post pics when i work on it.. only close-ups..
> *


Then why bother bring it up?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 09:16 PM~5791749
> *Then why bother bring it up?
> *


i didnt,, eric did


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 08:14 PM~5791732
> *Were not in first grade anymore. Just post the shit up.
> *


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 09:18 PM~5791765
> *i didnt,, eric is a ***
> *


----------



## eric ramos

ey fo u know wen im seding u the frame good thing i did not send this month u just be on h town show and shit not taking the time
so im a send like wen u dont have much work for it to be more time one it and more quality


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 18 2006, 10:33 AM~5794883
> *ey fo u know wen im seding u the frame good thing i did not send this month u just be on h town show and shit not taking the time
> so im a send like wen u dont have much work for it to be more time one it and more quality
> *


u can send it now.. im dont have much work.. everything i gotta do is done.. i have 2 bikes here and ones is doing body work.. other is paint.. so urs will fit right in


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 11:14 PM~5791732
> *Were not in first grade anymore. Just post the shit up.
> *


TRUTH IS, IT BELONGS TO A NINE YEAR OLD, AND THATS WHAT HE WANTS.
GOTTA RESPECT THE KIDS.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 11:10 PM~5791708
> *lol..
> yeah.. was it bad or what
> *


NOT BAD.
JUST WONT LEAVE ME THE FUKK ALONE NOW. :angry:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 18 2006, 04:48 PM~5797489
> *NOT BAD.
> JUST WONT LEAVE ME THE FUKK ALONE NOW. :angry:
> *


she's hooked on it now... :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 18 2006, 03:48 PM~5797489
> *NOT BAD.
> JUST WONT LEAVE ME THE FUKK ALONE NOW. :angry:
> *


hahah.. pass it on.. ill ditch her and pss it along to dome or mike


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2006, 05:12 PM~5797671
> *hahah.. pass it on.. ill ditch her and pss it along to dome or mike
> *


hey i don't need any more kids :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 18 2006, 04:13 PM~5797679
> *hey i don't need any more kids  :thumbsdown:
> *


hahah


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

80 t-tops fenders.. rained again today.. so no progress on that..all dat is left is lil touch ups.. hard parts done


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 10:33 PM~5785918
> *yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..
> customer doesnt want the full shot posted..
> other news.. got my flyers.. strange print works hooked it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN LEROY !!! THE FLYERS LOOK RAD !!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

this ***** said rad.. wtf???


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2006, 11:08 PM~5799906
> *this ***** said rad.. wtf???
> *


It must be a trailer park thang
*
IF YOU AINT FROM THE TRAILER PARK YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND THE TRAILER PARK SO STAY THE FUCK OUT OF THE TRAILER PARK.* :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 19 2006, 08:22 AM~5801714
> *It must be a trailer park thang
> 
> IF YOU AINT FROM THE TRAILER PARK YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND THE TRAILER PARK SO STAY THE FUCK OUT OF THE TRAILER PARK.  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


hahhaha.. another inside joke.. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Pics for Darkass.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 19 2006, 02:39 PM~5804481
> *
> Pics of the mystery project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that primer?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

No it is silver.


----------



## eric ramos

base coat?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2006, 04:54 PM~5804552
> *base coat?
> *


----------



## sic713

update


----------



## sic713

yep.. update coming soon


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## asco1

awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 09:08 PM~5806179
> *update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD WORK!!!! LOOKS REALLY NICE!!!!!
ARE U READY SIC THERE'S ONLY 10 DAYS LFT
FOR THE LRM CAR SHOW!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 20 2006, 08:25 AM~5808528
> *GOOD WORK!!!! LOOKS REALLY NICE!!!!!
> ARE U READY SIC THERE'S ONLY 10 DAYS LFT
> FOR THE LRM CAR SHOW!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no.. my bike is still in peices..my parts arent done yet.. so i guess ill show the old shit.. but ill be there..
in the progress of getting a turntable.. 
8 foot bike ona turntable baby!!!


----------



## sic713

new shit.. hahah 
i know the hattaz hate. but they mad cuz they aint on my level..


----------



## sic713




----------



## auslowridn

looking very nice sic


----------



## seriouscc

pm/sent


----------



## bad news

hye sic you know some that air brushes real good around youre area in case some one needs some work done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its alright.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 21 2006, 10:54 PM~5820595
> *hye sic you know some that air brushes real good around youre area in case some one needs some work done
> *


yeah.. i know a couple...dont know them personaly but i can get ahold of them..


----------



## Death Dealer

I dont know how many times i have to say keep up the good work, but heres another one: Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: Cheap prices and his work is the shit. Oh, did Jason call u "Darkass" ?????


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 22 2006, 10:55 AM~5821744
> *I dont know how many times i have to say keep up the good work, but heres another one: Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: Cheap prices and his work is the shit. Oh, did Jason call u "Darkass" ?????
> *


saw the this one last night and the pictures do it no justice,


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 22 2006, 09:55 AM~5821744
> *I dont know how many times i have to say keep up the good work, but heres another one: Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: Cheap prices and his work is the shit. Oh, did Jason call u "Darkass" ?????
> *


lol yeah he calls me darkass.. lol.. fuckin retard.. but yeah.. appriciat eda love from you and your club.. it really means alot homie..



> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 22 2006, 09:59 AM~5821759
> *saw the this one last night and the pictures do it no justice,
> *


 yeah.. well u havent see the striping and candy leaf yet eiher huh...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2006, 06:30 PM~5823338
> *lol yeah he calls me darkass.. lol.. fuckin retard  :angry: .. but yeah.. appriciat eda love from you and your club.. it really means alot homie..
> yeah.. well u havent see the striping and candy leaf yet eiher huh...
> *


I will remember that the next time you need someone to post pics for you .......Chicken Fucker. :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux

u 2 behave


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2006, 06:44 PM~5828915
> *I will remember that the next time you need someone to post pics for you .......Chicken Fucker.  :twak:
> *


lol.. lick my ass ****.. ill remember that when we re do the cadillac.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I have some pics you don't post so you better be nice. 









PAAAAACOCK.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

And now one that isn't just a sic paint job but there is a little of his work in there.


----------



## sic713

ohhhhhhhhh niceeeeeeee... assholeeeee....


----------



## Homer Pimpson

what I didn't post the one up that are a secret.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Homer Pimpson, lowriderwiz, woodenfrog, 713diva, DraginRocker97

Damn everyone is in here.


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2006, 09:10 PM~5829115
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Homer Pimpson, lowriderwiz, woodenfrog, 713diva, DraginRocker97
> 
> Damn everyone is in here.
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 23 2006, 08:12 PM~5829131
> *:0
> *


Now its everyone and their brother.


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2006, 09:13 PM~5829138
> *Now its everyone and their brother.
> *


yes sir mr. jason!


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz

hey 713, is that 713 blu cruizr w/trailer with u ????????????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 23 2006, 06:57 PM~5829014-->
> 
> 
> 
> what I didn't post the one up that are a secret.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. i know.. good
> <!--QuoteBegin-tip_of_tx-lowz_@Jul 23 2006, 07:39 PM~5829309
> *  hey 713, is that  713    blu cruizr  w/trailer with  u  ????????????
> *


nope that aint me..but ive beat him before.. youll see me at the houston show... making ya dizzy..lol..
i own the big yellow bitch


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 13 2006, 04:24 PM~5768686-->
> 
> 
> 
> DID STRANGE SEND YOU THE DESIGN YET? :0
> 
> I LIKE IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jul 13 2006, 04:49 PM~5768863
> *yeah.. i like it too..
> *




I LIKE IT TOO! :0


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2006, 09:33 PM~5785918
> *yeah.. got somenew work.. top secret though.. ill post pics.. but only close ups..
> customer doesnt want the full shot posted..
> other news.. got my flyers.. strange print works hooked it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Fo' Shizzle My Nizzle


----------



## sic713

aww ready like spagetti


----------



## Bert

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bert, STRANGE, 1998wagonhatch


Bad Influences in this BITCH!!!!!! :0


----------



## STRANGE

:biggrin: :biggrin: YEP YEP!!!!!!












> _Originally posted by Bert_@Jul 23 2006, 09:37 PM~5829891
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bert, STRANGE, 1998wagonhatch
> Bad Influences in this BITCH!!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Bert_@Jul 23 2006, 11:37 PM~5829891
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bert, STRANGE, 1998wagonhatch
> Bad Influences in this BITCH!!!!!! :0
> *


!!!!!!!!


----------



## seriouscc

Sic, that coupe is on it's way out the door, money order inclosed paid in full!!!
thanks homie,send me one of those flyers you got or a busn card!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jul 24 2006, 05:31 AM~5831039
> *Sic, that coupe is on it's way out the door, money order inclosed paid in full!!!
> thanks homie,send me one of those flyers you got or a busn card!!!
> *


kool.. alright man.. ill let you know when i get it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

GIMME SOME NEWS!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 24 2006, 04:03 PM~5833943
> *GIMME SOME NEWS!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


news.. domes bike is red...already got candy on it..
next is striping.. and maybe ill leaf it..


jason bike is done.. ready for pick up....

my project will be ready wedsday..


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

hey no leafs man....remember subtle things


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 24 2006, 04:29 PM~5834147
> *hey no leafs man....remember subtle things
> *


u suck..
your no fun...

but oh wells.. i was gunna hook u up with the works for the price i gave ya..
dome-do-do-do-domeeeeeeeee


ok well erase that and ill just stripe it..

fagget :uh:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

sic check you pm will be up late


----------



## G-Bodyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2006, 04:18 PM~5834074
> *news.. domes bike is red...already got candy on it..
> next is striping.. and maybe ill leaf it..
> jason bike is done.. ready for pick up....
> 
> my project will be ready wedsday..
> *


 :thumbsup: :tears: :worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 25 2006, 02:39 PM~5839973
> *:thumbsup:  :tears:  :worship:
> *


WTF DOES THAT MEAN?


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2006, 04:51 PM~5841227
> *WTF DOES THAT MEAN?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

sic what's my status!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 26 2006, 09:42 AM~5845596
> *sic what's my status!!!
> *


its done ready for pick up...


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

email me some pics


----------



## AutoMini

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 26 2006, 01:10 PM~5846770
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> email me some pics
> *


i dont have any..


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2006, 05:17 PM~5847964
> *i dont have any..
> *



it's alright the pics would not have done it any justice....


----------



## sic713

i have some.. just dont have the camera... but someone will post it up for me


----------



## sic713

ttt
update later tonight


----------



## sic713

little 12 incher..took 2nd place special intrest at lrm houston


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

patterns i layed out


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 08:15 PM~5892014
> *little 12 incher..took 2nd place special intrest at lrm houston
> *


hey man gonna try and make some fenders for the rear wheels for Los mag in nov. so get ready for em


----------



## sic713

im always ready...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

congrats sic on your win...and it looked like alot of the work you did on other bikes won also........


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 2 2006, 09:01 PM~5892797
> *congrats sic on your win...and it looked like alot of the work you did on other bikes won also........
> *


thankx man..
yeah alot of the work i did paid off.. they won.. i won.. we all happy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 11:10 PM~5892853
> *thankx man..
> yeah alot of the work i did paid off.. they won.. i won.. we all happy
> *


I NEED TO REPAINT MINE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 07:39 PM~5892616
> *im always ready...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 2 2006, 10:06 PM~5893241-->
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO REPAINT MINE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. that sucks on what happend.. might as well repaint it and go all out..
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 10:39 PM~5893436
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## seriouscc

YO Sic how much to stripe my lower trailer arms they are already chromed
just want a few pin stripes on them any way you feel!!!!hit me back


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Aug 18 2006, 10:45 AM~5994395
> *YO Sic how much to stripe my lower trailer arms they are already chromed
> just want a few pin stripes on them any way you feel!!!!hit me back
> *


umm.. i dunno..ill pm u


----------



## seriouscc

MY MUTHA FUCKEN *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheesy:  :biggrin:   :cheesy: :biggrin:    :cheesy: 
YOU KNOW WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheesy: :biggrin:    :cheesy::


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Aug 22 2006, 09:36 AM~6017120
> *MY MUTHA FUCKEN *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :biggrin:        :cheesy:
> YOU KNOW WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:        :cheesy::
> *


i see you got it.. and must like it.. lol... :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

how much would you charge for a pedal car pink with purple flake ???????? pm a price iam just wondering ??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 12:13 AM~6039091
> *how much would you charge for a pedal car pink with purple flake ???????? pm a price iam just wondering ??
> *


pm sent


----------



## sic713

i got something coming real soon...
bad influence style.. if u cath my drift..
in about 3 weeks.. im posting up something..
im a take my style to a whole new level :biggrin:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

ttt for some good work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## fashizzle manizzle

are the INSIDE of the fenders striped?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 16 2006, 07:36 PM~6188223
> *are the INSIDE of the fenders striped?
> *


yup.. only in some spots... i just did a little sumthing sumthign there..


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

man that bike has a lot of detail


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

oh you striped your tires, thats what i want to do now. did you use a paint marker?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by fool+Sep 16 2006, 10:10 PM~6189078-->
> 
> 
> 
> man that bike has a lot of detail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankxs
> <!--QuoteBegin-fool_@Sep 16 2006, 10:11 PM~6189083
> *oh you striped your tires, thats what i want to do now. did you use a paint marker?
> *


yeah i used 1 shot striping paint and pinstriped it..with a brush


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 16 2006, 06:30 PM~6188194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that erics bike in front of yours :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos

:uh: NOPE
LOL


----------



## sic713

nope..


----------



## sic713

heres how some of the bikes i done a while back came out.. and yea.. most of aint done.. believe dat







































































only the fenders


----------



## Billy

THATS SUCK SIC SHIT


----------



## 90lowlow

man u got skills, ur work just gets better and better


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 18 2006, 12:33 AM~6194911
> *man u got skills, ur work just gets better and better
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i wonder what sic is up to now.. hummm


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2006, 09:56 PM~6200269
> *i wonder what sic is up to now.. hummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who refers to themsleves in the 3rd person :uh:


----------



## sic713

i guess me...


----------



## hotstuff5964

okie dokie :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DID YOU CANDY THE LEAF?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2006, 08:14 PM~6200416
> *DID YOU CANDY THE LEAF?
> *


YES.. I ADDED MORE LEAF.. AND CANDIED IT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2006, 10:50 PM~6200645
> *HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM
> *


JUST ONE???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2006, 08:52 PM~6200659
> *JUST ONE???
> *


YOUR FRAME WILL MAKE 2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2006, 10:53 PM~6200671
> *YOUR FRAME WILL MAKE 2
> *


GANGSTA!!!!


----------



## Billy




----------



## sic713

all done


----------



## excalibur

the hulkamania bike gets more red and yellow!. haha, just kiddin. why dont you just redo the whole thing and bust it out and bust heads?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2006, 08:03 PM~6206867
> *the hulkamania bike gets more red and yellow!.  haha, just kiddin. why dont you just redo the whole thing and bust it out and bust heads?
> *


hell naw.. only way illl re do the paint or anything is unless i get comp in my class.. my paint is strong.. but i will have to update parts..

and this bike is fucking heavy.. takes to fucking stands to hold it up


----------



## bad news

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
OHHHH SHIT MIKE I JUST GOT A SNEEK PEEK OF THAT FUCKEN HOPPER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 20 2006, 08:48 PM~6214131
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> OHHHH SHIT MIKE I JUST GOT A SNEEK PEEK OF THAT FUCKEN HOPPER !!!!!!!!!
> *



i was gonna say they same thing, but didn't want to be the first...... :0


----------



## sic713

yeah the hoppers in the back ground as u can see..


who said u can work construction is style


----------



## eric ramos

the village people stlye construction lol


----------



## sic713

macho macho man.....yeah.... eric wants to be.. 
a macho man


----------



## eric ramos

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2006, 09:39 PM~6214465
> *yeah the hoppers in the back ground as u can see..
> who said u can work construction is style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam you must be bored paintin a hard hat.....make my fenders.... :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Sep 20 2006, 09:05 PM~6214707
> *dam you must be bored paintin a hard hat.....make my fenders.... :dunno:
> *


not really..its for a club member


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

dam, that sucks....cool work hat though


----------



## sic713

patterns.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Leroy gonna be pulling wire in style.


----------



## Billy

SWEET


----------



## bad news

hey sic have you ever used alsa corp ???? paint ?? or spray chrome yet in youre paint jobs if not you should or should i say you are !! :0 j/p or iam i pm i got some questions


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 21 2006, 10:07 PM~6221592
> *hey sic have you ever used alsa corp ???? paint ?? or spray chrome yet in youre paint jobs if not you should or should i say you are !!  :0  j/p or iam i pm i got some questions
> *


alrighty.. i havent used it yet.. but i could.. never talked to any paint suppliers about it.. but i need to


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2006, 04:33 AM~6220163
> *patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

sup tony-o


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2006, 06:05 AM~6206891
> *hell naw.. only way illl re do the paint or anything is unless i get comp in my class.. my paint is strong.. but i will have to update parts..
> 
> and this bike is fucking heavy.. takes to fucking stands to hold it up
> *


I know the feeling, Tombstone is heavy as hell too and its only a 16" bike. I can't imagine how much of a pain in the ass it is to move a radical beach cruizer around  The price you pay of having radical bikes I guess.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 22 2006, 07:07 PM~6223745
> *sup tony-o
> *


Whatup :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wat do you use to get the same patterns in the other side???you just look at the other side and copy it or theres something you use?


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 22 2006, 08:14 AM~6223793
> *wat do you use to get the same patterns in the other side???you just look at the other side and copy it or theres something you use?
> *


looks like he just eye balls it if you look at it close they arnt the same shape on both sides


----------



## bluepridelowride13

yup they arent but is there something that he can use???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Sep 22 2006, 10:24 AM~6224155-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like he just eye balls it if you look at it close they arnt the same shape on both sides
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i eyeballed it on this one.. i have the stuff u need to copy it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bluepridelowride13_@Sep 22 2006, 12:15 PM~6224905
> *yup they arent but is there something that he can use???
> *


yes there is something u can use... but i didnt feel like using it..


----------



## bluepridelowride13

wats is it called?


----------



## TonyO

What color blue is that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13+Sep 22 2006, 01:45 PM~6225501-->
> 
> 
> 
> wats is it called?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not just one thing. its basically a paper
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 01:48 PM~6225519
> *What color blue is that?
> *


oriental blue


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2006, 02:12 AM~6226383
> *its not just one thing. its basically a paper
> oriental blue
> *



I thought so, I got Oriental on my bike


----------



## sic713

i know


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## sic713

i even motorcycles helments
silver mini flake and blue jumbo..


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 11:05 PM~6206891
> *hell naw.. only way illl re do the paint or anything is unless i get comp in my class.. my paint is strong.. but i will have to update parts..
> 
> and this bike is fucking heavy.. takes to fucking stands to hold it up
> *


Your bike is a 26" right? hummm


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 26 2006, 08:54 AM~6246756
> *Your bike is a 26" right?  hummm
> *


sure is....bring it homie... :angry:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2006, 12:51 PM~6247104
> *sure is....bring it homie... :angry:
> *


I'll see how things go, maybe spring 07. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

cool


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2006, 08:51 PM~6247498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You should have done a Vanderslice style on that one, that would have been total bad ass. I could imagine maybe red and silver or red and yellow like on your bike. Hell yeah, accessory points there :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

its not for my bike..and naw i didnt wanna do a v.slice style on this one.. but ill be painting abike soon that will get that treatment...
"sic"erslive


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

double :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

tripple :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

hey sic...you got some awesome skills going


----------



## sic713

thankx homie


----------



## 90lowlow

sic ur paint jobs just get better and better


----------



## sic713

well here something better.. got bored so i went outside and sprayed the fenders real quick..
this is a custom mixed base.. with two stick fulls of gold and fire red mini flake


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

whose feders are them for


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 26 2006, 09:45 PM~6252183
> *whose feders are them for
> *


cant say... :0


----------



## 90lowlow

nice sic can u get us some pics in the sun


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 26 2006, 09:55 PM~6252216
> *nice sic can u get us some pics in the sun
> *


2 morrow.. its night time right now


----------



## sic713

candyyyyyyyyyyy.... oh yeah it also fake :uh:


----------



## 90lowlow

thanks looks good, wat do u mean fake?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 27 2006, 11:53 PM~6261116
> *thanks looks good, wat do u mean fake?
> *


other painters in here been talking down on my name.. pmin other foos talkin about i use fake candy and shit... :uh: 
so im being starcastic with it now :biggrin:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

sic...we that have seen your shit in person know what your skills are... gonna try and make it out there to drop off mine this weekend.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Sep 28 2006, 08:07 AM~6262604
> *sic...we that have seen your shit in person know what your skills are... gonna try and make it out there to drop off mine this weekend.
> *


thanks.. just give me a call.. and well see whats up


----------



## curbserver78

are you goin to vegas super show?


----------



## Big_Dubz

Dang SicI might have to go down there to get my bike painted.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by curbserver78+Sep 28 2006, 10:48 AM~6263811-->
> 
> 
> 
> are you goin to vegas super show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Dubz_@Sep 28 2006, 10:49 AM~6263815
> *Dang SicI might have to go down there to get my bike painted.
> *


might just have to.. holla if u interested


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 90lowlow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Dubz

Sic I pm'ed you.


----------



## ridenlow84

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

T T T for the homie.


----------



## sic713

thannks for the ttt's
so heres some pics to make ya smile...


----------



## sic713




----------



## 90lowlow

:thumbsup: man them fenders are tight, i didn't no u did murals as well


----------



## Big_Dubz

I didn't know you did murals either.


----------



## sic713

nope.. i dont do murals...
does where done by a friend.. im just doing patterns on it


----------



## Big_Dubz

oh ok.


----------



## 90lowlow

ok still your patterens look badass r them fenders for ur hopping trike?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 1 2006, 03:52 PM~6283612
> *ok still your patterens look badass r them fenders for ur hopping trike?
> *


naw.. does are a customers fenders.. and the hopping trike will get fenders.. but nothing fancy.. all im gunna do it flip it.. and tear it up...


----------



## Playboy206

SIC I JUST GOT UR PIC COMMENT ON MYSPACE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2006, 08:25 AM~6283638
> *naw.. does are a customers fenders.. and the hopping trike will get fenders.. but nothing fancy.. all im gunna do it flip it.. and tear it up...
> *


ok


----------



## sic713

ttt for tonight.. ill get recent pics of stuff im working on soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 06:35 PM~6267239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

striping from last night

















some kawasaki


----------



## RO-BC

good work sic might need to look you up for my bike not sure yet when but if i do need you to do it i will let ya know


----------



## mitchell26

yeah goodwork sic they all came out awesome :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

whats that black thing?
bike display?


----------



## 90lowlow

nice paint jobs sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Oct 3 2006, 07:50 PM~6300294-->
> 
> 
> 
> good work sic might need to look you up for my bike not sure yet when but if i do need you to do it i will let ya know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool.. just let me know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2006, 07:53 PM~6300305
> *yeah goodwork sic they all came out awesome  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie..
> <!--QuoteBegin-fool_@Oct 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6300316
> *whats that black thing?
> bike display?
> *


its just a pinstriping panel..
something i practice on..


----------



## 90lowlow

its just a pinstriping panel..
something i practice on..

it would be a good idea for a display though


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 4 2006, 04:01 AM~6302482
> *its just a pinstriping panel..
> something i practice on..
> 
> it would be a good idea for a display though
> *


yeah.. ill probaly sell it...make em and sell em


----------



## K LoLo

The striping on that board looks pretty good. Best striping I seen from you on a larger area.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 3 2006, 06:50 PM~6300294
> *good work sic might need to look you up for my bike not sure yet when but if i do need you to do it i will let ya know
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2006, 02:24 AM~6304024
> *yeah.. ill probaly sell it...make em and sell em
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by K LoLo+Oct 4 2006, 01:01 PM~6305366-->
> 
> 
> 
> The striping on that board looks pretty good. Best striping I seen from you on a larger area.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah... im gettin better.. been practicing alot..
> <!--QuoteBegin-$Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 4 2006, 01:11 PM~6305446
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


damn..... :cheesy: 
i see someone doesnt liek the fact that another ro memeber wants a paint job...

guess i need to send homeboy back his frame


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 5 2006, 06:11 AM~6305446
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


somebodys jealous :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

last payment send today
pack my bitch up carfuly darks


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 5 2006, 01:14 PM~6308400
> *last payment send today
> pack my bitch up carfuly darks
> *


  hey eric when u get it do u have everything ready to put it back together


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 4 2006, 08:14 PM~6308400
> *last payment send today
> pack my bitch up carfuly darks
> *


no problem.. i got a big roll of bubble wrap ready..
ill get new boxes tommorow..


----------



## eric ramos

long long ways


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2006, 09:35 PM~6308532
> *no problem.. i got a big roll of bubble wrap ready..
> ill get new boxes tommorow..
> *


Just make a box out of old chicken buckets and kool aid packets. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

lol dumbasss... u eat more chicken than me


----------



## eric ramos

any pics of progress u said yesterday u was gong to post some


----------



## sic713

page 48 dumbass


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Paint job by Sic. Not realy Paint job updates but I just want to post pics of my new seat. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow

> Paint job by Sic. Not realy Paint job updates but I just want to post pics of my new seat. :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin: paint job still looks good by sic and the seat looks cool 2


----------



## alex_low

very very nice paint job man

you can said to me what is your first base coat 










thansk man 


you got crazy skill


----------



## Homer Pimpson

That looks like orion silver with a bunch of silver flake.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 6 2006, 05:16 PM~6320743
> *
> very very nice paint job man
> 
> you can said to me what is your first base coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thansk man
> you got crazy skill
> *


yeah.. its just a silver.. with silver flake and clear over it to burry the flake a little


----------



## sic713

hummm


----------



## sic713

hey ma.. look what i can do...


----------



## excalibur

^ that is really impressive, I like that a lot. good job sic!^


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 14 2006, 11:39 PM~6371314
> *^ that is really impressive, I like that a lot. good job sic!^
> *


agreed


----------



## switches4life

ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thankx for all the replies


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2006, 11:59 AM~6372629
> *:angry:
> *


why u mad drunky


----------



## sic713




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 07:50 PM~6373801
> *why u mad drunky
> *


CUZ I NEED TO GET OVER THERE QUICK. RUNNIN OUT OF TIME. DRUNKY?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 12:37 AM~6371049
> *hey ma.. look what i can do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that boy good :uh: :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 16 2006, 07:56 AM~6377101-->
> 
> 
> 
> CUZ I NEED TO GET OVER THERE QUICK.  RUNNIN OUT OF TIME.  DRUNKY?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aww shit.. i forgot..u sure are running low on time...
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 08:05 AM~6377139
> *that boy good  :uh:  :0
> *


dumbass


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2006, 11:35 AM~6378089
> *aww shit.. i forgot..u sure are running low on time...
> 
> dumbass
> *


:dunno:


----------



## bad news

youre getting way better sic iam loveing that ! i want some of that !


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 16 2006, 11:34 AM~6378592
> *youre getting way better sic iam loveing that ! i want some of that !
> *


ask.. and u shave recieve


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 05:51 PM~6373805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I LOVE THIS ONE 
IS IT THE FINISHED PRODUCT?


----------



## sic713

yea.. i cleared it yesterday..


----------



## sic713

something new...
be on the look out
sicslice style









justdeez


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 12:47 AM~6412588
> *something new...
> be on the look out
> sicslice style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez
> *


He looks sad. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 21 2006, 08:38 AM~6413566
> *He looks sad.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE IS SAD...I TOOK HIS BIKE....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 01:47 AM~6412588
> *something new...
> be on the look out
> sicslice style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez
> *


SHOULD'VE TAKEN MY CUPS WITH ME. DONT LOSE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i wont... they put up on my shelf


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 18 2006, 06:27 PM~6397028
> *DAMN I LOVE THIS ONE
> IS IT THE FINISHED PRODUCT?
> *


How much If I wanted this onmy car right now. The whole paint job as is + clear.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 08:19 AM~6413666
> *HE IS SAD...I TOOK HIS BIKE....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 09:47 AM~6418993
> *How much If I wanted this onmy car right now. The whole paint job as is + clear.
> *


shit.. i dunno.. ive only been charging labor.. and having them buy material.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 03:21 PM~6420427
> *shit.. i dunno.. ive only been charging labor.. and having them buy material.
> *


 you could own a business with your talents.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 08:36 PM~6422438
> * you could own a business with your talents.
> *


lol..takes alot of cash to start a business


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2006, 10:47 PM~6412588
> *something new...
> be on the look out
> sicslice style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez
> *


he has a tear in his right eye too damn i feel bad for him ! 
















not !


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 12:07 AM~6430462
> *he has a tear in his right eye too damn i feel bad for him !
> not !
> *


lol.. lets say when im done with his bike... ill have a tear in my eye


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 02:07 AM~6430462
> *he has a tear in his right eye too damn i feel bad for him !
> not !
> *


DAMN DOG!
WHO THE HELL SAYS "NOT" ANYMORE? :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

ME........NOT!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 24 2006, 11:48 AM~6432451
> *ME........NOT!!!!!!
> *


1991 CALLED. THEY WANT THEIR WORD BACK.


----------



## RO-BC

WORD UP YO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 24 2006, 11:54 AM~6432512
> *WORD UP YO
> *


I STILL SAY THAT!  
EXTRA GANGSTA!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2006, 08:53 AM~6432503
> *1991 CALLED.  THEY WANT THEIR WORD BACK.
> *


BORAT ! :biggrin: AND ITS OLDER THAN THAT 







NOT ! !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

whoa! painting lil tigers are cool


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2006, 08:38 PM~6437544
> *whoa! painting lil tigers are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats clean i like that


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2006, 07:38 PM~6437544
> *whoa! painting lil tigers are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey what color is that ?


----------



## mista_gonzo

Mad skills homie. You should take all the money your making, and save it up, and open a business likes someone mentioned. I know I read it else were, but whats the starting prices on a paint job like the one you did above (candy/patterns/flakes)? I do all the body work, you just paint?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 24 2006, 09:04 PM~6437890-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey what color is that ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> candy pink, candy purple
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mista_gonzo_@Oct 24 2006, 09:05 PM~6437903
> *Mad skills homie. You should take all the money your making, and save it up, and open a business likes someone mentioned. I know I read it else were, but whats the starting prices on a paint job like the one you did above (candy/patterns/flakes)? I do all the body work, you just paint?
> *


thanks homie.. in the future i plan on gettin a shop.. pm me for quotes... give me details on how everything is gunna be and we can go from there


----------



## Death Dealer

Justdeez is a ***


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 24 2006, 09:51 PM~6438403
> *Justdeez is a ***
> *


he sure is


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 24 2006, 10:51 PM~6438403
> *Justdeez is a ***
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

YOU BITCHES LOVE ME. GET OVER IT. :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 25 2006, 11:35 AM~6440806
> *YOU BITCHES LOVE ME.  GET OVER IT. :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

as soon as i finish this one.. it will be going back to arizona..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 05:48 PM~6444818
> *as soon as i finish this one.. it will be going back to arizona..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 05:48 PM~6444818
> *as soon as i finish this one.. it will be going back to arizona..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Isnt this going to alaska?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2006, 06:55 PM~6444865
> *:roflmao: Isnt this going to alaska?
> *


fuck alaska..
naw az homie..


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 06:48 PM~6444818
> *as soon as i finish this one.. it will be going back to arizona..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## bad news

how long are you going to az for ?


----------



## K LoLo

Oh boy...cant get no full pics of that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 25 2006, 08:30 PM~6445474-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long are you going to az for ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not going to az.. but the bike is
> <!--QuoteBegin-K LoLo_@Oct 25 2006, 09:21 PM~6445838
> *Oh boy...cant get no full pics of that?
> *


nope.. ill pm u some maybe..
just maybe


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 08:41 PM~6445949
> *im not going to az.. but the bike is
> 
> nope.. ill pm u some maybe..
> just maybe
> *


pm them to me ! please and iam sorry mis read that !  you got me scared for a secound !


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 07:48 PM~6444818
> *as soon as i finish this one.. it will be going back to arizona..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always wondered if you could do something like that, i have no more doubts :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 26 2006, 12:07 AM~6446669-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm them to me ! please and iam sorry mis read that !   you got me scared for a secound !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... no :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2006, 05:11 AM~6447130
> *i always wondered if you could do something like that, i have no more doubts :thumbsup:
> *


ive alwasy could.. just never done it.. no one asked for it.. my bike is the same way.. just different colors.. but no one never notices it cuz its yellow and not silver


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 11:41 PM~6445949
> *nope.. ill pm u some maybe..
> just maybe
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

*for those who dont want to go through 50 pages of bullshit.. heres some pics of frames ive done..
im bored also i felt like postng this*


----------



## sic713




----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are some other things painted by DarkAss.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just another excuse to posts pics of my stuff up. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## sic713

ur a dumbass...


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6452680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eat my ass


----------



## excalibur

possibly the gayest shit ever. but funny none the less.


----------



## noe_from_texas

great job sic, you deserve more recognition for what you've done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2006, 11:26 AM~6457160
> *great job sic, you deserve more recognition for what you've done
> *


yaay 4 the black guy... :0


----------



## ridenlow84

who cares :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 27 2006, 04:45 PM~6459081
> *       who cares  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


deez nuts


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## lowriderwiz

thats badass


----------



## eric ramos

HATERS FUK OFF 








THAT MEANS U CUTTY ......


----------



## bluepridelowride13

hhahahahahaha them fingher too long or that frame too little........


----------



## G-Bodyman

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

you is one black ass motha fucka lol whats crackin sic how ya been that green car looks good bro how much would you charge me for a pedal car


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 29 2006, 03:29 PM~6467964
> *you is one black ass motha fucka lol whats crackin sic how ya been that green car looks good bro how much would you charge me for a pedal car
> *


throw sum ideals and colors at me.. and ill pm ya and let ya know


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## sic713

fuck da hataz...
new shit for yall son of a bitches...


----------



## 90lowlow

man that is f*&kin tight!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2006, 10:59 PM~6496711
> *fuck da hataz...
> new shit for yall son of a bitches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he sic is this what my paint job is going to look like ? :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

dam sic, mo props to ya. this is fo sho your best work yet.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

IM FUCKING SPEECH LESS!!!!!!!!GOD DAM THAT NICE!IS THERE CLEAR COAT ON IT?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

ummmmmmmmm i seen better...... :ugh: 
























jk thats tight man just line a lil crucked but its looking good man.........i'll give that a 10 maybe the best paint you've done on a bike,on a car the blazer takes it........


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news+Nov 3 2006, 12:46 AM~6496906-->
> 
> 
> 
> he sic is this what my paint job is going to look like ?  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L:Nov 3 2006, 09:08 PM~6497963
> *IM FUCKING SPEECH LESS!!!!!!!!GOD DAM THAT NICE!IS THERE CLEAR COAT ON IT?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is now.. no pics.. ill have em later
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bluepridelowride13_@Nov 3 2006, 10:45 PM~6498560
> *ummmmmmmmm i seen better...... :ugh:
> jk thats tight man just line a lil crucked but its looking good man.........i'll give that a 10 maybe the best paint you've done on a bike,on a car the blazer takes it........
> *


thankx


----------



## sic713

more shots


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2006, 10:25 PM~6498831
> *something like this
> 
> *


  but better ? or worse ?   i like the detail in side of the rear ! big thumps up too you !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

COUPLE MORE FOR YALL :cheesy: 
















AND YES I KNOW. I NEED TO MOW MY YARD. AND NO, THE TRASH ISN'T FOR SALE.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2006, 12:02 AM~6501394
> *  but better ? or worse ?     i like the detail in side of the rear ! big thumps up too you !
> *


probaly better... i cant get worse


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2006, 09:06 PM~6501688
> *probaly better... i cant get worse
> *


i know it was a trick ? but damn for reals mike youre work is getting better and better ! every time you paint something ! i think we are some speacial people to be able to see you transfer youre self in to what are you !  i think you were born to be a painter !  and any body that has a piece of work done by you should be great ful for what they have ! i know i will iam getting all excited ! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2006, 02:18 AM~6501728
> *i know it was a trick ? but damn for reals mike youre work is getting better and better ! every time you paint something ! i think we are some speacial people to be able to see you transfer youre self in to what are you !   i think you were born to be a painter !   and any body that has a piece of work done by you should be great ful for what they have ! i know i will iam getting all excited !  :cheesy:
> *


whoa... calm dwn there.. buut yeah.. i do get better and better... but just deez frame is gunna be the top one for a while....

and im a hook u up real nice


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2006, 04:51 AM~6502711
> *whoa... calm dwn there.. buut yeah.. i do get better and better... but just deez frame is gunna be the top one for a while....
> 
> and im a hook u up real nice
> *


hahaha i know you will enuff said!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2006, 01:14 AM~6499648
> *COUPLE MORE FOR YALL :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES I KNOW.  I NEED TO MOW MY YARD.  AND NO, THE TRASH ISN'T FOR SALE.
> *


how much for your rim on the crv.. shipped to 77075 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

sic713 you do a tigth paint job how much is a small joker merual??


----------



## TonyO

Very nice work :thumbsup: One of the craziest ass paint jobs I've seen in a long time.

Excellent work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 8 2006, 09:32 PM~6532400
> *sic713 you do a tigth paint job how much is a small joker merual??
> *


 i dont do murals....



thanks tony hoe... oops i mean o..

j/p :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

DAMN MAD PROPS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 11 2006, 05:56 PM~6548683
> *DAMN MAD PROPS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


your avatar makes me wanna vomit


----------



## imtgw1a

thats a crazy paint job looks good


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2006, 07:29 PM~6554726
> *your avatar makes me wanna vomit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2006, 07:29 PM~6554726
> *your avatar makes me wanna vomit
> *


lol I dont give a fuck what you think!!!!!!!!you realy thing becuase you don't like it ill change it????????who the fuck are you telling me you wann vomit!!!i dont give a fuck man---go vomit more by checking out my topic ill have pics that will make you realy fuckin vomit!!!!!!!!! I like what i fuckin like so fuckin keep it movein man. shit fuckin start a topic about it and watch if i give a fuck Ill even post fuckin pics on the topic bro.....I have to much respcet for sic713 cuz he's one of my fav paint(cuz i wann paint cars for a liveing also)pluz im happy that the fact the's also black so i ant goon disrescet my dowgs page by posting pics but check out the topic :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

<<<<<<POST ALL THAM BIG SEXY PLUZ SIZE GIRLS>>


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

sic713

whats up man......what you got cuming out new for 07


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 13 2006, 01:56 AM~6556615
> *lol I dont give a fuck what you think!!!!!!!!you realy thing  becuase you don't like it ill change it????????who the fuck are you telling me you wann vomit!!!i dont give a fuck man---go vomit more by  checking out my topic ill  have pics that will make you realy fuckin vomit!!!!!!!!! I like what i fuckin like so fuckin keep it movein man. shit fuckin start a topic about it and watch if i give a fuck Ill even post fuckin pics on the topic bro.....I have to much respcet for sic713 cuz he's one of my fav paint(cuz i wann paint cars for a liveing also)pluz im happy that the fact the's also black so i ant goon disrescet my dowgs page by posting pics but check out the topic  :biggrin:
> *


SOMEONE NEEDS A HUG. :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER+Nov 13 2006, 12:59 AM~6556621-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic713
> 
> whats up man......what you got cuming out new for 07
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up... shit i dunno whats new.. got some cars lined up.. and a few bikes.. well see what happens
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 13 2006, 09:10 AM~6557587
> *SOMEONE NEEDS A HUG. :uh:
> *


meeeee :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

i already vomited i think imma vomit again too i been in that topic he started, looks like a pilsbury dough shop with all them rolls in them pics. not to mention also looks like a astroid attack with all them craters


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2006, 09:14 AM~6557604
> *whats up... shit i dunno whats new.. got some cars lined up.. and a few bikes.. well see what happens
> 
> meeeee :cheesy:
> *


THATS KOOL KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 13 2006, 10:14 AM~6557992
> *THATS KOOL KEEP ME UPDATED
> *


4 show. i always update my topics


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

TTT


----------



## sic713

its not a lowrider bike.. but its a bike.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2006, 07:19 PM~6669679
> *its not a lowrider bike.. but its a bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's is that?


----------



## lolow

nice work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 2 2006, 04:02 PM~6681419
> *Who's is that?
> *


the cop across the street.. its his wife cruiser


----------



## sic713

damn i forgot to add this to my topic.. :uh:


----------



## $$waylow59$$

wher the heck do you get the flake


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Dec 24 2006, 09:15 AM~6814274
> *wher the heck do you get the flake
> *


Almost any auto paint supply store should carry it or be able to order it for you.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2006, 02:09 AM~6683656
> *the cop across the street.. its his wife cruiser
> *


Did you ever paint that old green bike that the guy spill gas on.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 2 2006, 07:02 PM~6681419
> *Who's is that?
> *



THATS A PRETTY TYGHT COLOR... LIL MORE FLAKES AND IT'LL BE HOT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 24 2006, 10:50 AM~6814830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever paint that old green bike that the guy spill gas on.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell no.. that foo broke.. he traded that ragedy peice of shit in for a newer peice of shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 24 2006, 10:55 AM~6814852
> *THATS A PRETTY TYGHT COLOR...  LIL MORE FLAKES AND IT'LL BE HOT
> *


theres alot of flake in it..
pics doesnt show it well


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

ttt


----------



## Death Dealer

ttt


----------



## $$waylow59$$

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2006, 01:14 AM~6499648
> *COUPLE MORE FOR YALL :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES I KNOW.  I NEED TO MOW MY YARD.  AND NO, THE TRASH ISN'T FOR SALE.
> *


 hey ill take the car next door,, you pay shipping.... :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2006, 12:59 AM~6496711
> *fuck da hataz...
> new shit for yall son of a bitches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need this bro!!! Im gonna build an other frame... can you pm me for price for something similar to this :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2006, 12:59 AM~6496711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A SIC ASS PAINT JOB


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2007, 11:04 PM~6966936
> *NOW THATS A SIC ASS PAINT JOB
> *


very sic... still one of my favs..


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 11:19 PM~6967115
> *very sic... still one of my favs..
> *


how long did it take you to paint that one i saw it in person and was like wooooww
Sic you ave skills


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2007, 11:26 PM~6967176
> *how long did it take you to paint that  one i saw it  in person and was like wooooww
> Sic you ave skills
> *


shit i dont even remember how long it took.. i wanna say 1 1/2 ,2 weeks... 
i really dont remember


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

cant wait to do business with you .......you have to be the one of the best bike painters ever


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 17 2007, 05:02 PM~7015031
> *cant wait to do business with you .......you have to be the one of the best bike painters ever *


i got love for the bikes..im a bike builder and lover 4 life...
well be talking this weekend.. throw down on ya frame for ya..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 05:17 PM~7015225
> *i got love for the bikes..im a bike builder and lover 4 life...
> well be talking this weekend.. throw down on ya frame for ya..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 17 2007, 05:20 PM~7015258
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

after 2 months.. i finnaly get to finish it..
shits been sitting in my kitchen


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 17 2007, 05:02 PM~7015031
> *cant wait to do business with you .......you have to be the one of the best bike painters ever
> *


 hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 07:36 PM~7016623
> *after 2 months.. i finnaly get to finish it..
> shits been sitting in my kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks nice


----------



## RO-BC

pretty cool out of curiosity how much for a display card i might need one for my car


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 07:55 PM~7016806
> *pretty cool out of curiosity how much for a display card i might need one for my car
> *


depends on size and blah blah blah


----------



## RO-BC

i will keep that in mind sic


----------



## sic713




----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 08:36 PM~7016623
> *after 2 months.. i finnaly get to finish it..
> shits been sitting in my kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SELL IT TO JASON!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2007, 08:28 PM~7017183
> *SELL IT TO JASON!
> *


wy.. he wants it..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 09:31 PM~7017201
> *wy.. he wants it..
> *


HE JUST BUYS ANYTHING THAT MATCHES HIS COLORS.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2007, 08:38 PM~7017276
> *HE JUST BUYS ANYTHING THAT MATCHES HIS COLORS.
> *


oh.. naw its teal.. and im a purple and another color to it.. pics look like shit


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 07:45 PM~7017340
> *oh.. naw its teal.. and im a purple and another color to it.. pics look like shit
> *


sell it to eric


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 09:58 PM~7017907
> *sell it to eric
> *


naw.. his will be different,, plexiglas will be a candy teal


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 09:13 PM~7018005
> *naw.. his will be different,, plexiglas will be a candy teal
> *


----------



## sic713

finished..came out like crap..left my good brush at the shop.. so all i had wa my crap-tacular one:uh:


----------



## eric ramos

i like tat display board but i rather get some clear plexiglass and u strip and leafe it up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7018633
> *finished..came out like crap..left my good brush at the shop.. so all i had wa my crap-tacular one:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEMME HAVE IT. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2007, 08:28 AM~7019968
> *LEMME HAVE IT. :cheesy:
> *


i bet u do want i.............


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 08:55 PM~7016806
> *pretty cool out of curiosity how much for a display card i might need one for my car
> *


----------



## NorCalLux

sic do u use the cheep leaf or the hi end stuff?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 11:54 AM~7021498
> *sic do u use the cheep leaf or the hi end stuff?
> *


ON LIL BULLSHIT I USE THE CHEAP LEAF..
ON CARS AND ETC.. I TRY TO GET THE HIGH END STUFF..

YOULL BE AMMAZED HOW MANY PEEPS USE THE CHEAP STUFF


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:58 AM~7021537
> *ON LIL BULLSHIT I USE THE CHEAP LEAF..
> ON CARS AND ETC.. I TRY TO GET THE HIGH END STUFF..
> 
> YOULL BE AMMAZED HOW MANY PEEPS USE THE CHEAP STUFF
> *


im goin to order some imatation gold and silver leaf what else do i need 1 shot fst dry gold size? gold size qwill brush?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 12:03 PM~7021571
> *im goin to order some imatation gold and silver leaf what else do i need 1 shot  fst dry gold size? gold size qwill brush?
> *


YEA..MASKING TAPE..


----------



## NorCalLux

do i need differnt size brushes for the gold size?


----------



## sic713

I ONLY HAV ONE BRUSH.. JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW TO USE IT..
ITS A LETTERING BRUSH..
THATS ALL U NEED


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 12:16 PM~7021708
> *I ONLY HAV ONE BRUSH.. JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW TO USE IT..
> ITS A LETTERING BRUSH..
> THATS ALL U NEED
> *


what one u have? what size?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 12:19 PM~7021733
> *what one u have? what size?
> *


I DONT EVEN KNOW..ITS A SMALL ONE
SPREADED OUT.. IT GIVES ME ABOUT 1/2 LINE..


----------



## NorCalLux

cool i orderd some shit to get started with from pinstriperdepot


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 12:53 PM~7022083
> *cool i orderd some shit to get started with from pinstriperdepot
> *


COOL.. IF U NEED ANY HELP.. CALL ME


----------



## Drop'em

Man i can hear that jig saw cutting let me put on some ear plugs.................................................................................................................................................................................................... dam! Wuz up fool! What yall smoking over there or what color are yall sniffing


----------



## Str8crazy80

thats a prety sweet display board mike I need to git back at you so you can make thoes handlebars for me and a display board  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jan 18 2007, 01:38 PM~7022475-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man i can hear that jig saw cutting let me put on some ear plugs.................................................................................................................................................................................................... dam! Wuz up fool! What yall smoking over there or what color are yall sniffing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. IM CUTTING IT TONIGHT.. GOTTA LET THE PAINT DRY ON THESE PARTS.. DONT WANT SAW DUST FLYING IN THEM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Jan 18 2007, 01:39 PM~7022481
> *thats a prety sweet display board mike I need to git back at you  so you can make thoes handlebars for me and a display board    :cheesy:
> *


COOL.. JUST LET ME KNOW HOMIE..


----------



## sic713




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

daaaaam!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:39 PM~7026675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL BUY IT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7026732
> *ILL BUY IT :biggrin:
> *


YEA RIGHT.. :uh: 
ILL MAKE U A CUSTOM ONE.. WITH COLORS U WANT...


----------



## NorCalLux

ey sic do u add hardner to your oneshot before clearing over it?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

you gots to cutty........


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 11:38 AM~7031054
> *ey sic do u add hardner to your oneshot before clearing over it?
> *


no..


----------



## 1957wolseley

looking cool sic just out of interest how much would you charge for a board about that size in see through yellow plexiglass same sort of designs striping and silver leaf with bike name owner and mods in painted letters let me know homie


----------



## sic713

ttt for damu


----------



## sic713




----------



## AMB1800

now i got to think out another name for my bike because i was going to call it sweet dreamz 

but it looks thight


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 12:25 PM~7148297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   looking really good mike I didnt relize you had already started on it i'm lovin it  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 1 2007, 01:30 PM~7148849
> *now i got to think out another name for my bike because i was going to call it sweet dreamz
> 
> but it looks thight
> *


spell it with a "z" and not a "s"


> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 1 2007, 01:32 PM~7148859
> *    looking really good mike I didnt relize you had already started on it i'm lovin it   :biggrin:
> *


yea i started it tuesday night.. i striped and leafed it yesterday...

no where it says chrome??? who goes there??
and i left that empty space for the tiempos locos sticker..


----------



## AMB1800

that way it would be different? yeeah i could do that and plus i'm not in the us


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 1 2007, 01:41 PM~7148944
> *that way it would be different? yeeah i could do that and plus i'm not in the us
> *


yea true.. either way its different


----------



## cali rydah

keep up the good work sic :thumbsup: still waitin on my price for the trike... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2007, 11:35 PM~7154702
> *keep up the good work sic :thumbsup: still waitin on my price for the trike... :biggrin:
> *


man i got so much shit going on right now.. im lost my damn self


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 01:47 AM~7154776
> *man i got so much shit going on right now.. im lost my damn self
> *


:thumbsdown: you fallen off sic. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2007, 11:48 PM~7154783
> *:thumbsdown: you fallen off sic. :biggrin:
> *


im just stressed...
i need a day or two to myself


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 01:49 AM~7154795
> *im just stressed...
> i need a day or two to myself
> *


oh.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2007, 11:53 PM~7154822
> *oh.
> *


yea.. next 3 weeks i wont have no free days..damn
4 cars lined up
3 bikes to build,including mine


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 01:38 PM~7148912
> *spell it with a "z" and not a "s"
> 
> yea i started it tuesday night.. i striped and leafed it yesterday...
> 
> no where it says chrome??? who goes there??
> and i left that empty space for the tiempos locos sticker..
> *


i was gonna let you put the name of the chromer on their where it says chromer


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 09:43 AM~7156477
> *yea.. next 3 weeks i wont have no free days..damn
> 4 cars lined up
> 3 bikes to build,including mine
> *


you getting there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2007, 02:21 PM~7158520
> *i was gonna let you put the name of the chromer on their where it says chromer
> *


oh.. am i gettin them chrome.. i thought you where?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 03:25 PM~7159092
> *oh.. am i gettin them chrome.. i thought you where?
> *


I was gonna let you if you didnt mind ... do I need to send more money your way :dunno: the last time I got sompthing chromed it took too long  like 4 months or sompthing like that


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2007, 11:36 PM~7163001
> *I was gonna let you if you didnt mind ... do I need to send more money your way :dunno:  the last time I got sompthing chromed it took too long    like 4 months or sompthing like that
> *


 ok.. ill get it chromed.. and let you know how much it was.. im not gunna charge you more than what they charge me


----------



## 817Lowrider

man I cant wait to hook my shit up hno:


----------



## sic713

be patient


----------



## sic713

a new fresh start..
next is murals.. then back to me for finishing touches


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 09:45 PM~7213658
> *a new fresh start..
> next is murals.. then back to me for finishing touches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  dam i dont think ill get up 2 ur level as a painter


----------



## sic713

neva know till you try... gotta have patience


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 07:45 PM~7213658
> *a new fresh start..
> next is murals.. then back to me for finishing touches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


patterns look clean


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 07:45 PM~7213658
> *a new fresh start..
> next is murals.. then back to me for finishing touches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are nice. The patterns are tight as hell.


----------



## sic713

a lil something.. i didnt do the murals tho..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

HAD ME GOING FOR A SEC. THOUGHT YOU PICKED UP ON MURALS. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

when you gonna start doing murals


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 12 2007, 11:56 AM~7239724-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAD ME GOING FOR A SEC.  THOUGHT YOU PICKED UP ON MURALS. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man i could do them.. i just havent tried.. im pretty sure if i ried i could.. maybe on my bike ill try a lil something
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Feb 12 2007, 11:58 AM~7239747
> *when you gonna start doing murals
> *


never


----------



## sic713

hummmm
:uh:
hattaz


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## sic713




----------



## NorCalLux

nice breef case


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey sic can you get me a phat ass paint job,leaf,and patt's for $300 lol


----------



## NorCalLux

nice breefs


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2007, 05:36 PM~7251486
> *hey sic can you get me a phat ass paint job,leaf,and patt's for $300 lol
> *


haha,your real funny... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 06:58 PM~7251649
> *haha,your real funny... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2007, 07:07 PM~7252218
> *:biggrin: i know lol
> *


fuckin kids these days... :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 07:32 PM~7252577
> *fuckin kids these days... :uh:
> *


like eric :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 07:32 PM~7252582
> *like eric  :uh:
> *


naw eric is actually a good one..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

what else you been working on?


----------



## Death Dealer

Nice fenders and leafing mayne! Keep up the good work pimp...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 13 2007, 07:53 PM~7252936-->
> 
> 
> 
> what else you been working on?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 frames..mines
> drop em
> and???? doesnt want pictures posted
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Death Dealer_@Feb 13 2007, 07:57 PM~7253001
> *Nice fenders and leafing mayne! Keep up the good work pimp...
> *


thanks midgit


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 08:26 PM~7253441
> *3 frames..mines
> drop em
> and???? doesnt want pictures posted
> thanks midgit
> *


Dont talk about my fellow club memeber like that please i know abu is kind of short but please dont call him a midgit, you can hurt his feelings.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's wrong with midgets? :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2007, 06:22 PM~7262885
> *what's wrong with midgets? :uh:
> *


i forgot you a shorty..


----------



## Drop'em

WHATS THE DEALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL1 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 05:36 AM~7263607
> *i forgot you a shorty..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2007, 09:29 AM~7267447
> *:roflmao:
> *


Whats the deal TonyO1!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7263607
> *i forgot you a shorty..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7267428
> *WHATS THE DEALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL1 :biggrin:
> *


nuttin.. im fuckin tired.. my back is killing me


----------



## sic713

hummm


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 07:57 PM~7281520
> *hummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnice :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer

bad ass man. love that silver leafing.


----------



## Sneak

reaaal nice
those patterns look SIC


----------



## Drop'em

Those almost look like mine butigot gold leafing. I like them there bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

not a bike.. but a lil something


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2007, 05:34 PM~7287418
> *not a bike.. but a lil something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:34 AM~7287418
> *not a bike.. but a lil something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

damn red fenders is sic as fuck u gettin down mofo  oh yea ill send that shit probly on monday


----------



## sic713




----------



## noe_from_texas

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

u likey shorty


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 07:45 PM~7367391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID WOLFIE DO THAT?

WILL HAVE 3 NEW FRAMES FOR YOU PRETTY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 07:57 PM~7281520
> *hummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


likin that


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 27 2007, 10:14 PM~7369480-->
> 
> 
> 
> DID WOLFIE DO THAT?
> 
> WILL HAVE 3 NEW FRAMES FOR YOU PRETTY SOON :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno.. dropem' homeboy
> let me know.. i am yalls sponsor
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stickz_@Feb 27 2007, 10:29 PM~7369661
> *likin that
> *


thanks


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

SO THE BIKE WAS SHIPPED OUT TODAY


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2007, 10:48 PM~7369863
> *SO THE BIKE WAS SHIPPED OUT TODAY
> *


no,tomorrow


----------



## sic713

gettin started


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 02:53 PM~7429688
> *gettin started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn its awesome  keep you good work Sic


----------



## NorCalLux

that erics seat?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 8 2007, 01:39 AM~7430041
> *damn its awesome  keep you good work Sic
> *



x2 lookin good brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice I like it :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider drive

sweet job nice :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider drive

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2007, 10:14 PM~7369480
> *DID WOLFIE DO THAT?
> 
> WILL HAVE 3 NEW FRAMES FOR YOU PRETTY SOON :biggrin:
> *


sick how long it take u?


----------



## lowrider drive

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 06:57 PM~7281520
> *hummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: It's my turn!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Mar 11 2007, 12:52 PM~7455492
> *:biggrin: It's my turn!
> *


sure is


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 03:21 PM~7455617
> *sure is
> *


where are my pics rata :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 01:41 PM~7455724
> *where are my pics rata  :biggrin:
> *


on my account


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7456624
> *on my account
> *


send them to me foolio


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 01:53 PM~7429688
> *gettin started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Looks good homie.


----------



## sic713

i gotta clean out my garage.. after painting this car,i cant find shit.. eric seat is some where in there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 08:39 PM~7456977
> *send them to me foolio
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2007, 11:34 PM~7458401
> *send them to me foolio
> *


----------



## eric ramos

any new pics and did u lose my seat?


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 12 2007, 06:08 PM~7464894
> *any new pics and did u lose my seat?
> *


not lost just misplaced :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

:werd:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

damn that seat is nice


----------



## RO-BC

whats good sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 12 2007, 07:08 PM~7464894-->
> 
> 
> 
> any new pics and did u lose my seat?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw.. havent worked on it.. probaly today
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Mar 13 2007, 07:26 AM~7468223
> *whats good sic
> *


nuttin. tired


----------



## fairydust87

can't wait till you start on my bike sic.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

yep yep...


----------



## fairydust87

TTT


----------



## unique27

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

has clear now.. needs a wetsanding.. more clear and a quick buff









signs done and cleared


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 08:47 PM~7510887
> *has clear now.. needs a wetsanding.. more clear and a quick buff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signs done and cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NNNNNIIIICCCCEEEE :biggrin: *


----------



## eric ramos

BEAUTY 
SHOULD I HAVE IT HERE IN A WEEK OR IN 2 ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 08:50 PM~7510927
> *BEAUTY
> SHOULD I HAVE IT HERE IN A WEEK OR IN 2 ?
> *


still gotta stripe the underside.. about a week.. no more than 2


----------



## eric ramos

AWSOME OH YEA THAT WHOLE CHROME SHIT UNDER I WANA SEE HOW ITS GOING TO COME OUT


----------



## sic713

it will be good


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## Str8crazy80

CHROME & PAINT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 19 2007, 11:24 PM~7512097
> *CHROME & PAINT
> *


my chromers retarded.. his workers dd the wrong handle bars.. so hes gunna do yours asap..

i called today and descibed how they look.. told me they did the wrong ones.. sorry for the mix up but they smoking crack over there or sumthing...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 07:35 PM~7517345
> *my chromers retarded.. his workers dd the wrong handle bars.. so hes gunna do yours asap..
> 
> i called today and descibed how they look.. told me they did the wrong ones.. sorry for the mix up but they smoking crack over there or sumthing...
> *


Auto chrome or A1?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 07:23 PM~7517767
> *Auto chrome or A1?
> *


auto... its a simple mix up,shit happens ya know...


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 09:47 PM~7510887
> *has clear now.. needs a wetsanding.. more clear and a quick buff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signs done and cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  :wow: uffin:


----------



## sic713

seat is buffed..bitch is glassey..
i was gunna pinstripe the bottom,but i left my pinstripe stuff at the shop


----------



## eric ramos

damn it :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

HAVE TO FART ON THIS JUST LIKE I DID ERIC'S FRAME.



























J/K


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 06:35 PM~7517345
> *my chromers retarded.. his workers dd the wrong handle bars.. so hes gunna do yours asap..
> 
> i called today and descibed how they look.. told me they did the wrong ones.. sorry for the mix up but they smoking crack over there or sumthing...
> *



Damm same thing happend to a bike seat I got chromed once the guy got it plated but kept comming up with excuses where he lost it


----------



## Str8crazy80

I think their sompthing in the chrome that gits to the platers :loco:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 21 2007, 11:08 AM~7522056
> *I think their sompthing in the chrome that gits to the platers :loco:
> *


no shit huh


----------



## sic713

here ya go eric


----------



## GrimReaper

dam sic cam out hot is the botome chrome


----------



## sic713

yes, bottom chrome, top painted..

did something different


----------



## GrimReaper

came out hot eric aint going to have a better bike then me tho


----------



## sic713

lmao.. here we go


----------



## NorCalLux

haha fuckin funnny


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 07:27 PM~7525437
> *here ya go eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: me like wen u send?


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7429688
> *gettin started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thatz hot


----------



## eric ramos

I JUST WISHED THEE ARTISTICS WAS IN SILVER LEAFE SO PPLS WONT BE MAD AT ME


----------



## ozzylowrider

Its good incase you might need to buff it off or something... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 08:23 PM~7526000
> *:yes: me like wen u send?
> *


monday probaly


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 21 2007, 08:55 PM~7526372-->
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST WISHED THEE ARTISTICS WAS IN SILVER LEAFE SO PPLS WONT BE MAD AT ME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told u i didnt want to put it on there.. everyone bitched cuz i didnt put it on th bike or seat,, but when its on the sign, they cry about it..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ozzylowrider_@Mar 21 2007, 09:04 PM~7526481
> *Its good incase you might need to buff it off or something...  :biggrin:
> *


its under the clear.. nothing i can do about it..


----------



## eric ramos

fuck it


----------



## sic713

x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 11:51 PM~7526889
> *told u i didnt want to put it on there.. everyone bitched cuz i didnt put it on th bike or seat,,
> *


engraved on my seat


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 21 2007, 10:13 PM~7527048
> *fuck it
> *


----------



## sic713

yep.. eric.. ran into a lil problem with money.. ill explain later.. ill ship it as soon as i can.. same for u to str8crazy...

im a come through like i always do..


----------



## eric ramos

dont worry fo
just send it before the month hoply or earlly next month


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2007, 09:20 PM~7550560
> *yep.. eric.. ran into a lil problem with money.. ill explain later.. ill ship it as soon as i can.. same for u to str8crazy...
> 
> im a come through like i always do..
> *


i'm in no rush just checkin in no shows for a while anyways


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2007, 09:10 PM~7558236
> *i'm in no rush just checkin in no shows for a while anyways
> *


these chromers be bullshittin...


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 10:05 AM~7561243
> *these chromers be bullshittin...
> *


Tell me about it thats why I hate trying to git parts chromed to much of a hassle


----------



## sic713

im going to pick them up now, wish me luck


----------



## Str8crazy80

Howed they turn out :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 27 2007, 06:40 PM~7565018
> *Howed they turn out :dunno:
> *


they where closed.. i fuckin hate chromers, im not dealing with these people anymore.. prices are good but fuck.. they bullshit too much..

im start taking my shit somewhere else..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Start your own it can be called Darkness' house of Chrome, paint and fried chicken.


----------



## EC7Five

^lol I want my chicken with a gold plated twisted wishbone. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 27 2007, 06:40 PM~7565018
> *Howed they turn out :dunno:
> *


picked them up today.. they look good, should be shipping soon, send me you addy in a pm


----------



## sic713




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 28 2007, 10:01 AM~7569237
> *^lol I want my chicken with a gold plated twisted wishbone. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

good ideal


----------



## EC7Five

Nice bars. Those are going on that little pink trike right?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 28 2007, 09:01 PM~7573752
> *Nice bars. Those are going on that little pink trike right?
> *


You guessed it


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 05:37 PM~7571973
> *picked them up today.. they look good, should be shipping soon, send me you addy in a pm
> *


Mabey you need a roldex with all your customers in it. a lot of people are gonna want chicken you know


----------



## Homer Pimpson

For the haters.


----------



## slo

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 31 2007, 05:53 PM~7591815
> *For the haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

me either


----------



## Homer Pimpson

El Sicko. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

my bro gots a elcamino too








nothing pretty


----------



## Homer Pimpson

It looks clean it wopuld be a good start for a project.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 2 2007, 02:07 PM~7602448
> *It looks clean it wopuld be a good start for a project.
> *


he dont want to lowride it  :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

What a waste.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 2 2007, 02:43 PM~7602782
> *What a waste.
> *


I know


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 01:04 PM~7602425
> *
> my bro gots a elcamino too
> nothing pretty
> *


all elcos are pretty


----------



## Str8crazy80

how's my stuff mike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 2 2007, 03:23 PM~7603084
> *all elcos are pretty
> *


he had that car for about 3 1/2 years and never fixed a screw
so then the motor and tranny both went out one after the other
he just got both replaced and its loud as fuck


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 02:55 PM~7603318
> *he had that car for about 3 1/2 years and never fixed a screw
> so then the motor and tranny both went out one after the other
> he just got both replaced and its loud as fuck
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## 817Lowrider

not much your in houston


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 03:00 PM~7603356
> *not much your in houston
> *


fa sho!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 2 2007, 01:44 PM~7603240
> *how's my stuff mike
> *


got everything.. i should be shipping tommorow.. i didntget a chance to get a box today..


----------



## eric ramos

wat bout me


----------



## Str8crazy80

he probley had to git 2 boxes


----------



## Str8crazy80

:dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 2 2007, 03:46 PM~7604114
> *wat bout me
> *


he said fuck u ***


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Apr 2 2007, 03:46 PM~7604114-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat bout me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got you.. dont worry
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Apr 2 2007, 08:57 PM~7606279
> *he probley had to git 2 boxes
> *


i need 4 boxes..


----------



## eric ramos

koo wen u sedinthen


----------



## NorCalLux

quit rushen fools *** eric


----------



## sic713

got boxes... everything is wrapped and ready to ship.. tommorow morning they will be in the mail..


----------



## eric ramos

:biggrin: i love u then :worship:


----------



## sic713

eric u should have t tuesday...
marco , u should have yours monday..


----------



## eric ramos

nice then
good makine bis again


----------



## sic713

no problem lil homie


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 31 2007, 04:53 PM~7591815
> *For the haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking rights man.. this is going to be awesome..
Can hardly wait


----------



## eric ramos

should be here this week huh


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2007, 08:21 PM~7654321
> *should be here this week huh
> *


u should get it tommorow


----------



## eric ramos

beauty


----------



## Str8crazy80

got my bars yesterday I was suprised I didnt think you would have sent them yet but good looking out I also got pic.'s i'll post


----------



## Str8crazy80

enjoy


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 10 2007, 09:17 AM~7657094
> *enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## EC7Five

Those bars turned out nice. Looking real clean on the trike. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Apr 10 2007, 11:03 AM~7657375
> *Those bars turned out nice. Looking real clean on the trike. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 that bitch is bad :thumbsup:


----------



## imtgw1a

was that solid or hollowed out tubing?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 10 2007, 08:17 AM~7657094
> *enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that turned out nice!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

The trike is crazy fella... should look very nice with custom twisted wheels


----------



## eric ramos

got them mofo n more bisness cars damn i have like a big stack of ur cards hahaha


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 05:54 PM~7661122
> *got them mofo n more bisness cars damn i have like a big stack of ur cards hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when will you put all your bike to getter?


----------



## Death Dealer

Clean ass paint jobs sic. Keep up the great work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## eric ramos

purple dude its not dont just waitin on some parts to get done


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: This is me! Can't keep a smile of my face! I'm so excited to see my car!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Apr 10 2007, 08:03 AM~7657018-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my bars yesterday I was suprised I didnt think you would have sent them yet but good looking out I also got pic.'s i'll post
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool.. glad u like.. everything got there in one peice.. u like all that bubble wrap huh;....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 09:32 AM~7657605
> *was that solid or hollowed out tubing?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> solid 1/2 in twisted stock
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 10 2007, 04:54 PM~7661122
> *got them mofo n more bisness cars damn i have like a big stack of ur cards hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool.. glad u like bitch
> <!--QuoteBegin-Death Dealer_@Apr 10 2007, 06:43 PM~7661962
> *Clean ass paint jobs sic. Keep up the great work.
> *


4 sho titty licker


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 10 2007, 07:15 PM~7662233
> *:biggrin: This is me! Can't keep a smile of my face! I'm so excited to see my car!
> *


your car is kickin my ass.. tired.. and its only been 1 day


----------



## eric ramos

shit bitch were is that surupice u was going 2 send me? hahahahhaha remember


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 10 2007, 08:46 PM~7663004
> *shit bitch were is that surupice u was going 2 send me? hahahahhaha remember
> *


havent got it made yet.. youll get it.. sooner or later..


----------



## eric ramos

:werd: u really have a surprice huh kool na ill be patien homie :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

I forgot about the sign here's a pic. of it all together I took it with my camera phone so it's kinda crappy I couldnt find the cord to the camera but i'll post them later


----------



## fairydust87

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T
for SIC


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 12 2007, 12:54 PM~7675669
> *T
> T
> T
> for SIC
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Just a few of my Gost Patterns that Sic713 laid down today on my car!

































Thanks Darkness she's lookin GREAT!

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678220
> *Just a few of my Gost Patterns that Sic713 laid down today on my car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Darkness she's lookin GREAT!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


damn, that awesome!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 07:11 PM~7678348
> *damn, that awesome!!
> *


x2 looking real good....


----------



## NorCalLux

what color is goin on top?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 12 2007, 05:41 PM~7678646
> *what color is goin on top?
> *


 Candy pink


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 12 2007, 07:43 PM~7678661
> *Candy pink
> *



can't go wrong w/ candy


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 07:11 AM~7682593
> *can't go wrong w/ candy
> *


 True that~ And he's doing a kick a$$ job! :thumbsup: I can't wait to the car completely done!


----------



## Guest

trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 13 2007, 11:07 AM~7683469
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it's coming along nice :cheesy:


----------



## Ryonboy

Man,you do some nice work...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678220
> *Just a few of my Gost Patterns that Sic713 laid down today on my car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Darkness she's lookin GREAT!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


That dorito pattern is bad ass it looks just like a real bag of doritos. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

VERY NICE... :biggrin: 

TTT FOR DARKS THE GREAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 12 2007, 05:58 PM~7678220
> *Just a few of my Gost Patterns that Sic713 laid down today on my car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Darkness she's lookin GREAT!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Looks really good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingcart

looks totally awesome


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Apr 17 2007, 08:22 AM~7710266
> *looks totally awesome
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2007, 10:26 PM~7708862
> *VERY NICE... :biggrin:
> 
> TTT FOR DARKS THE GREAT
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 13 2007, 08:07 PM~7683469
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your inspiration? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC

fuckin nice darkness


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2007, 01:36 PM~7712838
> *Your inspiration? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw.. but it is nice..
my inspiration comes from the dome.


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey how much for something like on the pink car,,, but on a bike frame... a very small bike frame.,, 12 inchs custom frame


----------



## unique27

ttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 17 2007, 09:43 PM~7716670
> *hey how much for something like on the pink car,,, but on a bike frame... a very small bike frame.,, 12 inchs custom frame
> *


not sure.. pm me pics of the frame and we'll talk


----------



## Guest

THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 02:17 PM~7721364
> *
> 
> THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 18 2007, 02:10 PM~7721688
> *:uh:
> *


Thats his nick name :0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 02:17 PM~7721364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:
> *



thats racist... j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Well I met him a lil over two years ago and thats the name I met him as. But his name is Mike. Everyone calls him Darkness i'm sure after he reads this he will say so himself.


----------



## cali rydah

i dont call him darkness... i call him sic


----------



## Guest

Yeah he goes by Sic, Darkness and I think someone told me had another nick name to.


----------



## cali rydah

im just messin wit u ..he a cool dude.i only met hime like 3 times but he cool peeps.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

He told me he knows who you are. lol I called to tell him that someone was saying I was racist cause I called him Darkness. He laughed!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 03:21 PM~7721767
> *He told me he knows who you are. lol I called to tell him that someone was saying I was racist cause I called him Darkness. He laughed!
> *


\\lol...tell him im still waiting on my bike... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 05:18 PM~7721750
> *Yeah he goes by Sic, Darkness and I think someone told me had another nick name to.
> *


SIC
SIC713
CATO
DARKNESS
BLACK-A-SAURUS
CAPTAIN BLACK
ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
DARKS
PRINCE OF AFRICA
MIKE THE WONDER *****
BATMAN
THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
CHOCOLATE BUNNY
DAT BOY


TAKE YOUR PIC


----------



## cali rydah

lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Lol I forgot about the Chocolate Bunny! Thats funny! Oh hold on I have a good one to come back with let me go back and find it! BRB!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 03:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 17 2007, 08:51 PM~7499140
> *Shrek or Darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This was in the Houston Topic awhile back! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Guest

He's gonna get mad at me now!


----------



## cali rydah

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry sic but thats funny and i remember that pic...


----------



## sic713

all yall mofo are stupid...
damn i feel out my chair laughing..

seriously.. the leg finnaly broke..




assholes


----------



## cali rydah

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 03:41 PM~7721897
> *He's gonna get mad at me now!
> *


no im not.. its funny ass hell


----------



## Guest

Yeah it's freakin funny as hell! Haha!  But yeah Shrek, I love my car! Took her for a drive today and all eyes were on me!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Yall forgot about 
"Some Black Guy"


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

has any one seen bicycle air kits


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 18 2007, 04:49 PM~7721959
> *has any one seen bicycle air kits
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Darkness under cover


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 03:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *











:0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 18 2007, 05:49 PM~7721959
> *has any one seen bicycle air kits
> *


NYBONECOLLECTORS


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 06:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 01:17 PM~7721364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:
> *


Nice pictures, both subjects are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Apr 19 2007, 10:14 AM~7727488
> *Nice pictures, both subjects are looking good. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 01:17 PM~7721364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:
> *


is it juiced? :0


----------



## Billy




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 19 2007, 03:14 PM~7729744
> *is it juiced? :0
> *


not yet :0


----------



## kiki

nice paint holmes.....................


----------



## CarShowCutie

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 03:17 PM~7721364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS DARKNESS! I LOVE MY CAR! :biggrin:
> *


Damn....She's Teralicious!


----------



## CarShowCutie

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 04:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *


WTF?!?!?! :roflmao:
So many choices!!!


----------



## Death Dealer

nice sig.... lol ^^^^^^


----------



## CarShowCutie

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 19 2007, 08:03 PM~7731369
> *nice sig.... lol ^^^^^^
> *



Yeah, I have this friend named George.... with a G not a J... and he's too nice.. I'm trying to teach him how to be a playa! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer

well tell him i said good luck. hes gonna need it. :biggrin:


----------



## CarShowCutie

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7731450
> *well tell him i said good luck. hes gonna need it. :biggrin:
> *


I tell him for ya


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

E-PIMPING AT ITS FINEST.

SEE ABOVE :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2007, 12:35 AM~7733202
> *E-PIMPING AT ITS FINEST.
> 
> SEE ABOVE :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
tu sabes LMAO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 19 2007, 05:29 PM~7731041
> *Damn....She's  Teralicious!
> *


 Ok who is this??? Lol you done threw my name in the Teralicious! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK DARKS GOT DOWN ON UR CAR IF ITS THE ONE ON UR AVITAR


----------



## timetaker

I can't beileve they suspended me for somthing I said in this topic. What did I (Homer Pimpson) say that was racist?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I'm back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 04:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

awww nice one.. asshole...


----------



## excalibur

nice work on the cutty sic. your gettin really good man.


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2007, 12:35 AM~7733202
> *E-PIMPING AT ITS FINEST.
> 
> SEE ABOVE :uh:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 22 2007, 10:59 PM~7750796
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shhh!


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 03:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 19 2007, 01:40 AM~7721892
> *This was in the Houston Topic awhile back! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2007, 07:11 PM~7749723
> *sic has supporters in austin 2 view the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


He was wearing a shirt just like that this past sunday at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2007, 07:11 PM~7749723
> *sic has supporters in austin 2 view the shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ppl need to keep my son off this page if it dosnt have any thing 2 do with his bike :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7766074
> *ppl need to keep my son off this page if it dosnt have any thing 2 do with his bike :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


1. Sandy Vagina 
90 up, 22 down 


a "man" who complains like a woman with sand in her vagina.

Don Pavlic is a sandy vagina.
by anonymous Oct 1, 2003 email it
permalink: del.icio.us
Send to a friend
your email: 
their email: 
send me the word of the day (it's free)



2. Sandy Vagina 
52 up, 17 down 


adj:/ title for a person who is in a bad mood.

Kyle don't be pissed off because you have sand in your vagina.
by gAZI Mar 24, 2003 email it
3. Sandy Vagina 
34 up, 19 down 


When somebody is cranky for a reason that does not seem to be sufficiently bad enough to bitch about.

"He got a really sandy vagina over getting a cold."
by Mike Jul 9, 2003 email it
4. sandy vagina 
25 up, 18 down 


a male that bitches about every little thing, and crys like a little pussy.

Holy shit dude! Get that sand out of your vagina.
by Zedediah Home May 12, 2005 email it


----------



## Sr.Castro

say homie when it comes to my son yea there is a problem


----------



## sic713




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 24 2007, 07:08 PM~7766153
> *say homie when it comes to my son yea there is a problem
> *


its not like hes getting photoshopped


----------



## Sr.Castro

now thats nice


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 24 2007, 07:10 PM~7766174
> *now thats nice
> *


and from the looks of it he can easily beat erics ass if he tried to rape him


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 09:09 PM~7766163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


work on that one in the background. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 07:12 PM~7766194
> *work on that one in the background. :biggrin:
> *


this pic is taken like this for a reason..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 07:14 PM~7766213
> *this pic is taken like this for a reason..
> *


i see


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:47 PM~7738888
> *FUCK DARKS GOT DOWN ON UR CAR IF ITS THE ONE ON UR AVITAR
> *


 yep he sure did!


----------



## eric ramos

damn u fuker ur gettin hella down on all kinds of shit props fuker havent seen his topic in a long time


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2007, 04:17 PM~7780680
> *damn u fuker ur gettin hella down on all kinds of shit props fuker havent seen his topic in a long time
> *


yea i been staying busy.. had to turn down work so i can met deadlines..
i always keep my promises..


----------



## eric ramos

yep that wat makes u so legit 
n a good bizness man i ges


----------



## sic713

:dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 07:14 PM~7766213
> *this pic is taken like this for a reason..
> *


sneek peek...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 26 2007, 09:19 PM~7782954
> *sneek  peek...
> *


nope.. to show people that its not being worked on.. its been the same for a month now


----------



## CE 707

I like your latest stuff keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 07:09 PM~7766163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm.... I got some compition now :0


----------



## jonny b

looked at your work it top level some real good selftaught shit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 28 2007, 10:48 PM~7794725
> *Damm.... I got some compition now :0
> *


yours got more mods.. but its not for the shows..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2007, 11:48 PM~7795034
> *yours got more mods.. but its for the shows..
> *


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 26 2007, 10:17 PM~7783395
> *I like your latest stuff keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

Hi sic. nice to see your still laying down nice ass paint jobs. hope to compete against you sometime soon. hehehehehehe.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 29 2007, 12:48 AM~7794725
> *Damm.... I got some compition now :0
> *


YOUVE NEVER GONE AGAINST MY GODSON'S


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 29 2007, 08:56 PM~7799720
> *YOUVE NEVER GONE AGAINST MY GODSON'S
> *


true


----------



## fairydust87

hey sic where da pics? don't forget about me now


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2007, 06:34 AM~7801409
> *hey sic where da pics? don't forget about me now
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2007, 05:34 AM~7801409
> *hey sic where da pics? don't forget about me now
> *


i havent cleared them yet.. ill get them today


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 29 2007, 08:56 PM~7799720
> *YOUVE NEVER GONE AGAINST MY GODSON'S
> *


I'll be in houston this year


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2007, 10:40 AM~7802146
> *I'll be in houston this year
> *


he will too  good luck


----------



## sic713

battle of the 12in trike..


----------



## Emperor Goofy

Heres my son pedal car that my boy Darkness did bout 2 yrs ago....  
Next yr make over..but i need ya to lay some gold leafing this yr my nig...


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 11:20 AM~7802844
> *Heres my son pedal car that my boy Darkness did bout 2 yrs ago....
> Next yr make over..but i need ya to lay some gold leafing this yr my nig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's nice.... :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 10:20 AM~7802844
> *Heres my son pedal car that my boy Darkness did bout 2 yrs ago....
> Next yr make over..but i need ya to lay some gold leafing this yr my nig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets do it.. let me know. ill leaf it up for ya


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 30 2007, 08:41 AM~7802156-->
> 
> 
> 
> he will too  good luck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck as well
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 09:35 AM~7802555
> *battle of the 10in trike..
> *


----------



## sic713




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is that candy over scraped up metal? the first pic is crazzy what is it? a hood?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 05:25 PM~7806384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT!! thats bad ass. :thumbsup: keep up the good work.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 06:53 PM~7806657
> *HOLY SHIT!! thats bad ass. :thumbsup: keep up the good work.
> *


That's how sic gits down


----------



## eric ramos

HOLLY CAHCAH DAMN FUCK IM SPEACHLESS DARKS FUCK IF U KEEP THIS UP LATER ON U REDOING MY BIKE MAN FOR REALS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by schwinn73+Apr 30 2007, 06:40 PM~7806517-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that candy over scraped up metal? the first pic is crazzy what is it? a hood?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.. candy over a peice of sheet metal.. i used a grinder..
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 08:00 PM~7807322
> *HOLLY CAHCAH DAMN FUCK IM SPEACHLESS DARKS FUCK IF U KEEP THIS UP LATER ON U REDOING MY BIKE MAN FOR REALS
> *


your retarded..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 30 2007, 06:53 PM~7806657-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!! thats bad ass. :thumbsup: keep up the good work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 show.. thanks for da props.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2007, 07:29 PM~7807050
> *That's how sic gits down
> *


u already know


----------



## eric ramos

Y ME RETARDED DAMN THAT SHIT IS HELLA DOWN N I LOVE IT TO DEATH FUCK DAMN


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 30 2007, 08:30 PM~7807569
> *Y ME RETARDED DAMN THAT SHIT IS HELLA DOWN N I LOVE IT TO DEATH FUCK DAMN
> *


yea.. im tryin out some new stuff.. tryin to come up with a new style..


----------



## eric ramos

N ITS COMING HELLA SIC STLYE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:34 PM~7807613
> *yea.. im tryin out some new stuff.. tryin to come up with a new style..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:34 PM~7807613
> *yea.. im tryin out some new stuff.. tryin to come up with a new style..
> *


thats kool. I like the hole arrow look


----------



## laidURwife

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 07:25 PM~7806384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
nice paint


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TTT for some black guy.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 1 2007, 07:37 AM~7809853
> *TTT for some black guy.
> *


x111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000


----------



## TonyO

Can you do something like this?

See the full in and out 3D look










how about scrolls?


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 07:25 PM~7806384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn sic looking good....:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2007, 07:51 AM~7809965
> *Can you do something like this?
> 
> See the full in and out 3D look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about scrolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes to both answers.. its the same thing like i did.. but you add a black shadow behind it.


----------



## sic713

not a bike. but the latest.


----------



## eric ramos

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

damn that shit is mad sick


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice it is sic :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

looks nice


----------



## 1sick78

hey whats up people, im new to this forum and just wanted to let you know sic that after looking at about 30 pages of your work you got some sick ass painting skills, your works on another level and wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## noe_from_texas

a la chingada!! :0


----------



## fairydust87

hey sic liked what you did w/ the car keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

i have to say sic your getting better man that shit is hott bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2007, 09:08 PM~7862893
> *not a bike. but the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at first glance i thought that was death dealer, :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

lol.. naw deathdealer is too short to reach the roof


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2007, 10:33 AM~7866559
> *lol.. naw deathdealer is too short to reach the roof
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2007, 09:33 AM~7866559
> *lol.. naw deathdealer is too short to reach the roof
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2007, 10:33 AM~7866559
> *lol.. naw deathdealer is too short to reach the roof
> *


hey!! we're about the same height :happysad: 




:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2007, 11:33 AM~7866559
> *lol.. naw deathdealer is too short to reach the roof
> *


he could reach it if he had his flying carpet. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2007, 11:10 AM~7867434
> *he could reach it if he had his flying carpet. :biggrin:
> *


Why you taking my lines for? Why are you talking about my buddy for? I know he is short but dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! 






















J/K. I bet if he runs around the car he will bump his head with the side mirrors on the doors
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 9 2007, 01:44 PM~7868124
> *Why you taking my lines for? Why are you talking about my buddy for? I know he is short but dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> J/K.  I bet if he runs around the car he will bump his head with the side mirrors on the doors
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 when he's mad he sits on the curb and his feet still hang


----------



## sic713

watch out.. he might get mad when he sees this.. and start kickin people in the ankles..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Or punching knee caps. :0


----------



## Drop'em

Man thats fucked up................................. Fuck it he is a short man anyways :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2007, 08:08 PM~7862893
> *not a bike. but the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS............................. :yes:


----------



## sic713

ttt. for ro-bc and regal king


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh sic you have a pictore of that whole car. the one in your avitar


----------



## socios b.c. prez

wow this was really hard to find.


----------



## EC7Five

Looking good sic! Maybe you can help me out with some buffing tips in my topic?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=305698&st=80


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 15 2007, 08:39 PM~7912534
> *eh sic you have a pictore of that whole car. the one in your avitar
> *


----------



## jonny b

a sic what u like more bikes or cars


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

you wanna know about he likes? he likes cash as well as we all do...so if bikes keep bringing cash he'll keep doing bikes and if car bring money then he'll keep doing cars and he like both i bet....


----------



## jonny b

cant argue with that we all love $$$


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by jonny b+May 16 2007, 12:08 AM~7913686-->
> 
> 
> 
> a sic what u like more bikes or cars
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like cars more. cuz its more room to get down on... but i love bikes,my passion is bikes..il never stop doing them..
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEE ARTISTICS_@May 16 2007, 12:55 AM~7913758
> *you wanna know about he likes? he likes cash as well as we all do...so if bikes keep bringing cash he'll keep doing bikes and if car bring money then he'll keep doing cars and he like both i bet....
> *


true.. i like everything..i paint anything i can get my hands on..


----------



## sic713




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 06:46 PM~7919419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## stillspinnin

x2


----------



## eric ramos

whos be those?????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7919524
> *whos be those?????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 06:46 PM~7919419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD ASS............ YOU SIC FUCKER..... :nicoderm: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

were is that roorbere one that fuker send u long assago that the fiberglass was all fukedup was it painted already?


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 16 2007, 08:06 PM~7919577
> *DAM HOMIE THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD ASS............ YOU SIC FUCKER..... :nicoderm:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
IS THAT GINA? THAT IS GINA!!











HEY SIC NICE WORK! THANKS FOR HOOKING UP KNIGHTSGIRL19'S BIKE


----------



## kiki

SAY WERE GETTING THAT CUTTY READY FOR YA.................SIC DEVILLE....
.............MIRACLES C.C. .................. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2007, 07:08 PM~7919599
> *were is that roorbere one that fuker send u long assago that the fiberglass was all fukedup was it painted already?
> *


alsmost done
tommorow i start graphics


----------



## eric ramos

be sure to post pics


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 16 2007, 11:08 PM~7920009
> *be sure to post pics
> *


x2


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 16 2007, 07:16 PM~7919640
> *SAY WERE GETTING THAT CUTTY READY FOR YA.................SIC DEVILLE....
> .............MIRACLES C.C. .................. :biggrin:
> *


whut cutty?


----------



## Racer X




----------



## sic713

huh


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 11:59 AM~7924236
> *whut cutty?
> *


ILL PM YOU


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7925251
> *huh
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

thats a trike?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7927055
> *thats a trike?
> *


si


----------



## kiki

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7927008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY CHIT :uh: :uh: BAD ASS DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

hey sic do you have your own shop? or just spray in your garage


----------



## eric ramos

damn shit i want my shit repainted :rofl: na jk but damn those is gettin down like a mofo


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB+May 17 2007, 07:34 PM~7927291-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey  sic do you have your own shop? or just spray in your garage
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> garage..
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@May 17 2007, 07:38 PM~7927308
> *damn shit i want my shit repainted :rofl: na jk but damn those is gettin down like a mofo
> *


you dont need to ..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ey sic i need to talk yto u secretly about a sic ass paint job..gonna send the money monday..it was 20 ryte


----------



## sic713

25


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7927008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 17 2007, 10:31 PM~7928386
> *I like the colors.  :thumbsup:
> *


mee too. im loving this project.. too bad its almost done..well basically it is done..just needs clear


----------



## kiki

CANT WAIT TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER.............................
.........TU MADRE........................... :yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7927055
> *thats a trike?
> *


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 18 2007, 10:42 AM~7930342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike who's is it? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lol doesnt that bike belong to one of your club members...


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 18 2007, 04:28 PM~7932667
> *lol doesnt that bike belong to one of your club members...
> *


YAH ITS BEEN IN THE CLOSET SINCE LAST YEAR ONLY MADE TWO SHOWS...
...............I LIVE A LIL SOUTH ....................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 18 2007, 10:53 AM~7930752
> *nice bike who's is it? :dunno:
> *


MINE FOOL..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .................
..................TU MADRE..........


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 18 2007, 09:42 AM~7930342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YA'LL THINK I SHOULD CHANGE THE UPHLOSTERY????????  
JUDGEING BY THE WAY IT LOOKS NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 18 2007, 08:09 AM~7929764
> *nice
> *


thx :biggrin: 









oh by the way going UP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

READY FOR CLEAR









CANDY ROOT BEER..


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice


----------



## eric ramos

clean yo ashy mofo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

boy be puttin in work!


----------



## Death Dealer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 07:20 PM~7951432
> *READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANDY ROOT BEER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: mofo badass homie...............


----------



## mitchell26

damn they both look nice :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 21 2007, 07:57 PM~7951799
> *clean yo ashy mofo
> *


***** I WAS WORKING.. I PRIMERED MY CAR HOE/.


----------



## Drop'em

Man that candy root beer came out nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27

> READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :0 Miracles gonna hit em hard this year
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

are you putting the chopper fork back on it?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 22 2007, 03:45 PM~7957656
> *are you putting the chopper fork back on it?
> *


NOPE .........ALL NEW SHIZZLE............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SPRING FORKS AND THE NEW HANDLE BARS MORE ACCESSORIES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 07:20 PM~7951432
> *READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, thats a big ass difference. Who ever owns that should do the upholstry in the colors of the pinstripping. 

Otherwise, :thumbsup: Sic.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

socios is this trike your comp?


----------



## kiki

> READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :0 Miracles gonna hit em hard this year
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> FO SHO.............. :biggrin: ............TU MADRE.............
Click to expand...


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 06:57 PM~7958819
> *Man, thats a big ass difference. Who ever owns that should do the upholstry in the colors of the pinstripping.
> 
> Otherwise,  :thumbsup: Sic.
> *


YOPE ALREADY RE-DID THE UPHOLSTRY TO MATCH THE NEW COLOR..... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 22 2007, 06:59 PM~7958827
> *socios is this trike your comp?
> *


Nope. I think he would go up against Danny though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 22 2007, 07:07 PM~7958845
> *YOPE ALREADY RE-DID THE UPHOLSTRY TO MATCH THE NEW COLOR..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 07:08 PM~7958853
> *Nope. I think he would go up against Danny though.
> *


WHAT DOES HIS TRIKE LOOK LIKE...................... :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 22 2007, 07:30 PM~7958986
> *WHAT DOES HIS TRIKE LOOK LIKE...................... :uh:
> *


Mine










Danny (sic n twisted)


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 22 2007, 07:30 PM~7958986
> *WHAT DOES HIS TRIKE LOOK LIKE...................... :uh:
> *


omars 2 is mild yo next yera in vegas or if we go to htown or if he goes to odessa show in november


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 07:36 PM~7959029
> *Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny (sic n twisted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: CHIT..........BAD MOTHERFUCKERS
.............X2................................MI MADRE ,I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sum clear.. needs more..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2007, 08:14 PM~7959360
> *sum clear.. needs more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chit........................... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: .............
the dark dude is the shizzle............................... :biggrin: badass


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn thats a nice paintjob sic713 like what you did whit the gold and silver leaf


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 23 2007, 04:47 AM~7961150
> *chit........................... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: .............
> the dark dude is the shizzle............................... :biggrin: badass
> *



Darkness does get down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 23 2007, 05:45 AM~7961313
> *Darkness does get down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and i got the best prices... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

dude that is one nice ass paint job


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 09:14 AM~7962321
> *and i got the best prices... :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!......I ALREADY GOT ANOTHER PROJECT FOR U HOMIE :biggrin: 
...........................


----------



## sic713

cleared









leafed


----------



## eric ramos




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 07:47 PM~7966630
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leafed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD GOD DARK DUDE THATS FUCKIN CLEAN HOLMES................. :biggrin: 
............CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...................... 
thumbsup: :thumbsup: ................
YOU READY FOR THIS ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: 









94 CAMRY EVILUTION................................


----------



## sic713

always ready


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 09:43 PM~7967085
> *always ready
> *



got mine from austin comming at u in a couple of weeks  
great job on these miracles projects.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 24 2007, 09:36 AM~7969756
> *got mine from austin comming at u in a couple of weeks
> great job on these miracles projects.... :biggrin:
> *


alright.. which project u got?


----------



## noe_from_texas

dat boy sic713 be good :0


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 11:51 AM~7970193
> *alright.. which project u got?
> *



got a 20" and i promise it wont be purple?
gonna have to do something real loud on this


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 24 2007, 11:11 AM~7970350
> *got a 20" and i promise it wont be purple?
> gonna have to do something real loud on this
> *


lol.. alright.. 
***** said purple...


----------



## EC7Five

I love that rootbeer brown with the gold leaf, that's clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 95rangeron14z

nice.....wanna see it cleared.

sic you wet sand and buff the bikes?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 24 2007, 06:32 PM~7973153
> *nice.....wanna see it cleared.
> 
> sic you wet sand and buff the bikes?
> *


only when i have too.. but most the time i do


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:28 PM~7973118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN NICE................... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 08:43 PM~7967085
> *always ready
> *


FO SHO.....................


----------



## LOWX732

looks good ... btw i never told u good job on that fender fix ... i like the way that came out .. exactly what i was talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:28 PM~7973118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, nice color


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 24 2007, 08:15 PM~7973709
> *looks good  ... btw i never told u good job on that fender fix ... i like the way that came out .. exactly what i was talking about :thumbsup:
> *


no problem./. glad u like..


----------



## unique27

bump^^^^^^^


----------



## eric ramos

damn me like the colors n leafin


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7976994
> *bump^^^^^^^
> *


WHAT HE SAID.................








... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 26 2007, 03:55 PM~7983785
> *WHAT HE SAID.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what he said about what he said :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 27 2007, 09:23 AM~7987384
> *what he said about what he said  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27

TTT for the holiday! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

tt u clear the brown bitch yet?


----------



## sic713

naw still got striping to do.. its the weekend.. time to work on my bikes now..


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 01:53 AM~7990748
> *naw still got striping to do.. its the weekend.. time to work on my bikes now..
> *



o i see

post pics of ur shit i havent seen much of it lately


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 28 2007, 07:40 AM~7991616
> *o i see
> 
> post pics of ur shit i havent seen much of it lately
> *


thats a no no.. check my topic.. theres a recent pic.. ony new thing is my handle bars im making right now..gotta keep some of it secret ya know


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 01:15 PM~7992324
> *thats a no no.. check my topic.. theres a recent pic.. ony new thing is my handle bars im making right now..gotta keep some of it secret ya know
> *



sneaky bastard ... cant wait to see it done .. then see you take another hammer to it and do it again


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 28 2007, 02:12 PM~7993627
> *sneaky bastard ... cant wait to see it done .. then see you take another hammer to it and do it again
> *


wont get re done.. ill be doing up my car next.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 02:48 PM~7993864
> *wont get re done.. ill be doing up my car next.
> *



SICKO DE VILLE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey giove me a call homie when u get a chance


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 28 2007, 02:50 PM~7993872
> *SICKO DE VILLE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no, its


----------



## GrimReaper

putin hydro sic


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 28 2007, 06:18 PM~7995025
> *putin hydro sic
> *


'
TARD VISION :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 28 2007, 06:18 PM~7995025
> *putin hydro sic
> *


only way to go..4 pumps nuttin less


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 08:13 PM~7995957
> *only way to go..4 pumps nuttin less
> *



settle down, settle down.


----------



## sic713

nope...


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 07:20 PM~7951432
> *READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANDY ROOT BEER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE TRIKE WITH ALL THE PARTS ON IT!!!!!.....LOOKIN REAL GOOD!


----------



## lilchamakitoloco

damn nice looking fenders. i got exited at first but than i noticed the design. i though them were my bros lol.. keep it up sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lilchamakitoloco_@May 29 2007, 10:46 AM~7999818
> *damn nice looking fenders. i got exited at first but than i noticed the design. i though them were my bros lol.. keep it up sic
> *


i still need to buy his.. ill be posting more pics thursday i hope.. i had to take off days to make some etxra cash


----------



## lilchamakitoloco

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:54 PM~8004146
> *i still need to buy his.. ill be posting more pics thursday i hope.. i had to take off  days to make some etxra cash
> *


yeah i know wat u mean. we all need the money. but anytime u need the rest let me know.


----------



## kiki

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## LOWX732




----------



## kiki




----------



## lilchamakitoloco

:wow:


----------



## SKR Girl




----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Jun 1 2007, 12:07 AM~8019679



ok those cars are just junk ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 1 2007, 12:37 PM~8023101
> *ok those cars are just junk ... i dont appreciate that in my topic
> *


"YOUR" topic????


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2007, 02:16 PM~8023308
> *"YOUR" topic????
> *



LOL!!!!! hahahahaha! i had two topics open at the same time...

man im an asshole  my bad ill edit that make it look like nothin happened


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by lilchamakitoloco_@May 31 2007, 08:05 PM~8019185
> *:wow:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## sic713

foos retarded..


----------



## eric ramos

ANY NEW PICS DARKS?


----------



## sic713

dont have the cam.. but drop em frame is being made.. along with some others.. i wont have a cam for a week.. dads going out of town.


----------



## eric ramos

DAMN TAHT SUCKS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Hey sic. Do you want me to get you a copy of that street low magazine your bikes in? I can pick one up for you and send it to you if you want?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I seen it tooo. good shot looks like a old pic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 09:42 PM~8026594
> *Hey sic. Do you want me to get you a copy of that street low magazine your bikes in? I can pick one up for you and send it to you if you want?
> *


yea , send me a copy if ya can.. ill appriciate it..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2007, 08:43 PM~8026197
> *ANY NEW PICS DARKS?
> *






































BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

gangstaaaa


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 09:32 AM~8032552
> *gangstaaaa
> *


FO SHO.........................MIRACLES C.C. ..........


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 07:33 AM~8032160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
> THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it better not rain next time, i dont have windows for my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!see you soon sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: nice work on my bros bike and car ill hit you up when my cars ready for paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2007, 12:07 AM~8027247
> *yea , send me a copy if ya can.. ill appriciate it..
> *


I got the mags. Im going to send em out to drop em tomorrow.


----------



## sic713




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 08:33 AM~8032160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
> THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


more pics of the camry?


----------



## Drop'em

Hey SIC frame coming out clean man, i keep looking at it on my phone man that shit is going to look SIC!!!


----------



## DISTURBED

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 08:33 AM~8032160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
> THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



it was cool hanging with u guys as well, we will be sure to hit u guys up when we are in the area....see thats why i didnt want to eat any of the food....lol


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2007, 04:48 PM~8041006
> *it was cool hanging with u guys as well, we will be sure to hit u guys up when we are in the area....see thats why i didnt want to eat any of the food....lol
> *


LOL.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: CHIT HIT US UP..................I'LL PUT MORE PICS UP 
LATUZ WHEN I GET ALL TOGETHER....................


----------



## LOWX732

:scrutinize: post pics 

im getting antsy


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 08:33 AM~8032160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
> THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice job on my uncle's car sic....:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

NO CAMERA YET?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 03:28 PM~8061758
> *NO CAMERA YET?
> *


camera fone, ill be posting pics later on tonight..


----------



## eric ramos

FUCK IT ATLEAST IST SOMTING HU


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 09:33 AM~8032160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
> THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell I figured I would quote this too. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 09:33 AM~8032160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK ON MY CAR AND BIKE SIC CANT WAIT FOT THE CAR SHOWS EVEN MORE NOW FOOL.............. :biggrin: WE'LL BE BACK IN H,TOWN REAL SOON
> THAT WAS COOL HANGIN WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES NEXT TIME YA'LL ARE IN ATX HIT US UP .......MIRACLES C.C............NO MORE PANCHOS, STILL SIC .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DAMN YOU SAID PANCHOS...

THAT WAS LIKE MY BROS FIRST JOB BCAK I THE DAY 15YRS AGO...LOL

WE USED TO TEAR THAT CHIT UP ALL LIT....

THE ONE ON OLTORF IN CONGRESS> ATX


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 05:08 PM~8062313
> *DAMN YOU SAID PANCHOS...
> 
> THAT WAS LIKE MY BROS FIRST JOB BCAK I THE DAY 15YRS AGO...LOL
> 
> WE USED TO TEAR THAT CHIT UP ALL LIT....
> 
> THE ONE ON OLTORF IN CONGRESS> ATX
> *


we had a couple of meetings there on oltorf dam long time ago homie ......
......Miracles c.c. ............


----------



## sic713

detail


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Man, I think Im going to have to send you my lil tiger when its ready. How much for something like that? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

well talk when its done.. pm me later


----------



## mac2lac

lookin good darkness......


----------



## Str8crazy80

dammmm....  you keep gitting better and better. whos pink frame is that


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8064405
> *dammmm....   you keep gitting better and better. whos pink frame is that
> *


bad influences.. the club i sponosr


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 01:25 AM~8064488
> *bad influences.. the club i sponsor
> *


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:42 PM~8063923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos are those??


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8063923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a girls frame on the bottom?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jun 8 2007, 10:29 AM~8066269-->
> 
> 
> 
> whos are those??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drop em,eazy from kustoms,lilchemito,bad influences,lowx
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Jun 8 2007, 10:37 AM~8066293
> *is that a girls frame on the bottom?
> *


yep


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 AM~8066366
> *drop em,eazy from kustoms,lilchemito,bad influences,lowx
> 
> yep
> *


damn. thats what happens when you procrastinate like me :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 8 2007, 10:48 AM~8066374
> *damn. thats what happens when you procrastinate like me  :angry:
> *


im slo.. dont understand big words


----------



## noe_from_texas

when you wait on things for too long

i'm saying i never did anything to my bike and that paint job is kinda like i wanted it, remember i told you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 8 2007, 10:56 AM~8066408
> *when you wait on things for too long
> 
> i'm saying i never did anything to my bike and that paint job is kinda like i wanted it, remember i told you
> *


i feel smart.. i was actually close to the meaning..
yea, well u can always get a paint job...


----------



## eric ramos

damn puto if u kekep this shit up you might ahve to repaint my bike


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 12:25 PM~8066941
> *damn puto if u kekep this shit up you might ahve to repaint my bike
> *


noooo.. i love yours.. so much detail.. if anything, ill add to it


----------



## eric ramos

werd??
you likes mines 
hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas

that's his favorite paint job that he's done eric


----------



## eric ramos

i thought hes fav would be his bike 2nd time with themc razy patterns 
or bayriders bike that is one of my faves he did that paint jov is clean but i ges well never see that bike be done/


----------



## noe_from_texas

i think he mentioned somewhere that when he finished your bike he said it was his best or favorite that he's done,


----------



## eric ramos

werd damn 
thats some were


----------



## noe_from_texas

finish your typing man, damn :angry:


----------



## eric ramos

FINISH WAT?????? YOU KNO I CANT TYPE FOR SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 01:20 PM~8067611
> *FINISH WAT?????? YOU KNO I CANT TYPE FOR SHIT :biggrin:
> *


hahaha you a fool eric lol


----------



## eric ramos

:dunno: YES I AM?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jun 8 2007, 03:06 PM~8067551-->
> 
> 
> 
> werd damn
> thats some were
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 03:20 PM~8067611
> *FINISH WAT?????? YOU KNO I CANT TYPE FOR SHIT :biggrin:
> *



finish that above :"thats some were....."


----------



## eric ramos

thats some were in this topic or the other sic customs topic that he said that then crazy
but damn that girly bike is fuken clean even patterns inside the skirts the ones inside my skirst berly notice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 01:48 PM~8067449
> *werd??
> you likes mines
> hahaha
> *


no shit.. i painted it duhh....

and yes it is one of my favs.. just like justdeez ..

and fuck your skirts.. i wasnt about to get stabbed..


----------



## eric ramos

hahah tru taht they sharp ass fuck 
but man ppatterns inside the skits gived more deail but damn that girl bike whos is it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 8 2007, 04:39 PM~8068369-->
> 
> 
> 
> no shit.. i painted it duhh....
> 
> and yes it is one of my favs.. just like justdeez ..
> 
> and fuck your skirts.. i wasnt about to get stabbed..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 04:41 PM~8068388
> *hahah tru taht they sharp ass fuck
> but man ppatterns inside the skits gived more deail but damn that girl bike whos is it?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 04:51 PM~8068446
> *?
> *


MY DESIGNS CAN KILL FOOL!!!!!!!







:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

werd that shit is sharp 
i wonder how the chain guard is its not goint to to block the chain im just going to get choped up with my rite leg


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 04:41 PM~8068388
> *hahah tru taht they sharp ass fuck
> but man ppatterns inside the skits gived more deail but damn that girl bike whos is it?
> *


yea.. nothing crazy, just simple lines..

your skirts got ghost patterns..
te bike belongs to the presidents daughter of bad influences...(club i sponsor)


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8063923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice freakin work mayn!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: cant wait for mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

dam sic nice work homie ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

i kno they ghost patterns u an only see them wen u have a flash lite or some bull shit to reflect lite on it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 8 2007, 06:41 PM~8068388
> *hahah tru taht they sharp ass fuck
> but man ppatterns inside the skits gived more deail but damn that girl bike whos is it?
> *


dont worry eric. that frame isnt going to be competitive. its just something for her to show. she just wants to be able to hang out at the shows. with all your parts, and plating, you'll kill it.


----------



## sic713

u aint lyin about that


----------



## Homer Pimpson

You need to get a better camera. I might have a motor cycle for you to paint (no not mine........yet)


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 9 2007, 12:39 AM~8070574
> *dont worry eric.  that frame isnt going to be competitive.  its just something for her to show.  she just wants to be able to hang out at the shows.  with all your parts, and plating, you'll kill it.
> *


wtf?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 9 2007, 09:22 AM~8071507
> *You need to get a better camera. I might have a motor cycle for you to paint (no not mine........yet)
> *


stfu and buy me one.. dad took the other camera... he went out of town...


----------



## sic713

REAL CAMERA NOW


























INSIDE RIMS...OUTSIDE WILL GET CANDY AND PATTERNS..


----------



## sic713

ALL BROUGHT TO YA BY


----------



## show-bound

NICE


----------



## eric ramos

POST THE GIRL FRAME N CORYS ROOTBEERONE


----------



## D-BO

SIC, what it dew? You're looking real good, homie.....keep up the good work!


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 11 2007, 09:04 PM~8086731
> *POST THE GIRL FRAME N CORYS ROOTBEERONE
> *


I POSTED THE GIRLS FRAME U TARD...
ILL GET THE ROOTBEER ONE TOMMOWOW.. ITS ALREADY DONE..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 11 2007, 09:05 PM~8086746
> *SIC, what it dew? You're looking real good, homie.....keep up the good work!
> *


THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## Emperor Goofy

wow..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 10:58 PM~8086685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL BROUGHT TO YA BY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

looking good sic looking good


----------



## sic713

thanks ladies


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

wow me likey the girl frame


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

not bad for just some black guy.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 12 2007, 11:30 AM~8089965
> *not bad for just some black guy.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP :uh:


----------



## kiki

nice work SIC................. :thumbsup: ..................MIRACLES........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 12 2007, 10:31 AM~8089973
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP :uh:
> *


you dont belong in the bike thread eddy. go back to off topic. :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO

you dont belong in the BK thread either kid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 12 2007, 11:28 AM~8090307
> *you dont belong in the BK thread either kid
> *


enough said go back to off topic NOOBIE.


----------



## sic713

all done









check out the undies..sic dont play around


----------



## eric ramos

nice yo


----------



## LOWX732

ok now i know you took pics of mine ... where are they? :ugh:


----------



## sic713

let me get some real quick.. bikes done.. but im broke have no money for shipping.. i gotta pay rent, and who knows when ill have the extra cash...


----------



## sic713




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

bad ass whats that orange sutff on the front fender? or is it just from flash


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 12 2007, 08:53 PM~8093780
> *bad ass whats that orange sutff on the front fender? or is it just from flash
> *


yea, i saw that too.. its the flash i guess.. or reflection of something


----------



## eric ramos

nice darks


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 12 2007, 08:02 PM~8093841
> *nice darks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bert

Looking Good :biggrin:


----------



## wimone

work looks good homie, keep it up!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that rootbeer is such a nice color realy gows clean with the gold leaf uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Bert_@Jun 13 2007, 12:59 AM~8094535
> *Looking Good :biggrin:
> *


STFU


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 08:50 PM~8093759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice work darkness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am going with the same damn color striping


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2007, 04:40 PM~8098907
> *I am going with the same damn color striping
> *


jocker


----------



## R.O.C

SIC WAS UP FOOL HAVENT TALKED TO U IN A LONG ASS TIME BUT U GOT SUM SIC ASS NEW SHIT.... I HAD A QUESTION I WANA LEARN HOW TO PIN STRIPE U KNOW WERE I CAN GET ALL DA SUPPLIES N BOOK OR SUM SHIT DAT WILL SHOW ME WAT KIND OF LINES N SHIT LIKE DAT?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 13 2007, 11:38 PM~8101535
> *SIC WAS UP FOOL HAVENT TALKED TO U IN A LONG ASS TIME BUT U GOT SUM SIC ASS NEW SHIT.... I HAD A QUESTION I WANA LEARN HOW TO PIN STRIPE U KNOW WERE I CAN GET ALL DA SUPPLIES N BOOK OR SUM SHIT DAT WILL SHOW ME WAT KIND OF LINES N SHIT LIKE DAT?
> *


whats up dawg.. its been a while.. but try out kustomshop.com.. they have everything u need..

or pinstriperdepot.com. i think thats it..


----------



## lil_chemito86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 09:50 PM~8093759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SIC...... NICE WORK.. I LIKE THE FENDERS


----------



## R.O.C

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 12:05 AM~8101606
> *whats up dawg.. its been a while.. but try out kustomshop.com.. they have everything u need..
> 
> or pinstriperdepot.com. i think thats it..
> *


aiight thanks ...i might send u a street frame to strip so ill hit u up


----------



## sic713




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 08:50 PM~8093759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 08:50 PM~8093759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 12:43 AM~8101279
> *jocker
> *


Man I had this planned months ago. Its cool,color is nice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2007, 01:27 PM~8104764
> *Man I had this planned months ago. Its cool,color is nice
> *


umm humm.. thats what they all say..


----------



## Death Dealer

Paint looking sic homie. You should try that vergated leafing.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 05:05 PM~8105437
> *umm humm.. thats what they all say..
> *


I know I know


----------



## TonyO

Nice job on the latest creation :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 14 2007, 04:41 PM~8106018
> *Paint looking sic homie. You should try that vergated leafing.
> *


i keep forgeting about that leaf.. good reminder my short friend..


----------



## sic713

berts front..









and back










and another customers.
color- silver base/silver and gold flake
pagan gold candy... 8 6 coats of clear.. 5 more to go.


----------



## eric ramos

NICE YO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 10:54 PM~8107693
> *berts front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another customers.
> color- silver base/silver and gold flake
> pagan gold candy... 8 6 coats of clear.. 5 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make that money foo!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

NICE WORK SIC


----------



## excalibur

oh, I love the pagen gold, such a great color for lowriders.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jun 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8107915-->
> 
> 
> 
> make that money foo!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only thing i know how to do..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 09:25 PM~8107946
> *NICE WORK SIC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Jun 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8107996
> *oh, I love the pagen gold,  such a great color for lowriders.
> *


yea.. never liked it until now.. its so bright


----------



## kiki

DAM THAT GOLD PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN................CHIT I LIKE IT LIKE THAT............................DARK DUDE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 15 2007, 01:38 PM~8111963
> *DAM THAT GOLD PAINT CAME OUT  CLEAN................CHIT I LIKE IT LIKE THAT............................DARK DUDE
> *


yea.. its a nice color..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2007, 11:45 PM~8112008
> *yea.. its a nice color..
> *


PM Sent


----------



## sic713

pm ddenied


----------



## kiki

hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2007, 01:27 PM~8104764
> *Man I had this planned months ago. Its cool,color is nice
> *


see what happens when you laze around on the job sombody beats you to it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 08:54 PM~8107693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my color but with a copper base.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn it homie staying busy looking good


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## R.O.C

yo sic i wna gte a frame pinstriped and fenders but i could gte it painted candy red n then i wanted to send it to u and stripe carzy and clear tha shit out of it?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 18 2007, 12:11 PM~8127545
> *yo sic i wna gte a frame pinstriped and fenders but i could gte it painted candy red n then i wanted to send it to u and stripe carzy and clear tha shit out of it?
> *


yea, u can do that..


----------



## R.O.C

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 12:21 PM~8127602
> *yea, u can do that..
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME...N WOULD DERE BE SOME SPACE FOR SOME SILVER LEAF?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8127700
> *HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME...N WOULD DERE BE SOME SPACE FOR SOME SILVER LEAF?
> *


im oetty sure there is space..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 16 2007, 12:05 AM~8114635
> *see what happens when you laze around on the job sombody beats you to it
> *


You are always on my ass. But this time your right


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey give me a call tonight after 7 i need to ask you something about paint SHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2007, 01:23 PM~8127934
> *You are always on my ass. But this time your right
> *


The truth hurts .... same thing happend to me I lazed around on my trike


----------



## luxuriousloc's

cant wait for you guys to throw down on my frame.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+Jun 18 2007, 01:23 PM~8127935-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey give me a call tonight after 7 i need to ask you something about paint SHHHHHHHHHHHH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright..
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxuriousloc's_@Jun 18 2007, 01:29 PM~8127975
> *cant wait for you guys to throw down on my frame.....
> *


4 sho...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 02:35 PM~8128018
> *alright..
> 
> 4 sho...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

WATS UP SIC DEVILLE .......................................MIRACLES C.C. ...


















HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG HOMIE........................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 19 2007, 06:15 AM~8133280
> *WATS UP SIC DEVILLE .......................................MIRACLES C.C. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG HOMIE........................
> *


aint touched it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2007, 08:30 AM~8133913
> *aint touched it
> *


Que onda guey. SIC did you pick that fender up or what?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2007, 10:26 AM~8134509
> *Que onda guey. SIC did you pick that fender up or what?
> *


today i did..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2007, 01:03 PM~8135389
> *today i did..
> *


 OK.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2007, 08:30 AM~8133913
> *aint touched it
> *


GET ON IT THEN HOMIE :biggrin: 








PUT THE FINGER DOWN AND GO FOR IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 
............LOL.......................MIRACLES....................


----------



## sic713

dude ur retarded


----------



## LOWX732

u ship my frame yet?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 19 2007, 08:25 PM~8138138
> *u ship my frame yet?
> *


send me some shipping money.. im broke right now..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

finally got to see kiana's frame today......

very nice  

you did it again!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2007, 09:01 PM~8138413
> *finally got to see kiana's frame today......
> 
> very nice
> 
> you did it again!
> *


thanks my spaniard friend..
gotta shut the hataz up.. u know how i do!

sic 713 nugguh


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2007, 07:34 PM~8137818
> *dude ur retarded
> *


 :biggrin: WAT UP HOMIE ..BE THERE IN A WEEK AND A HALF.................. :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713

ill be waiting


----------



## kiki

ALREADY.................................... :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

for bert..


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 08:05 PM~8151373
> *for bert..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## eric ramos

damn nice darks cant wait to see on the bike


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:05 PM~8151373
> *for bert..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 07:05 PM~8151373
> *for bert..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: looks good


----------



## Bert

:biggrin: I LIKE EM' :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

better.lol..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 08:05 PM~8151373
> *for bert..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM FOOL THAT CLEAN ASS HELL........................ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

bot to clear it right now.. on a deadline for tommororw..


----------



## kiki

DO YOUR THING HOMIE.............................


----------



## Death Dealer

looking good.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

went by today and added more to his pile of work :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 24 2007, 11:24 PM~8168976
> *went by today and added more to his pile of work :biggrin:
> *


that's one hard workin black guy


----------



## iced

RACES J/K


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 24 2007, 11:38 PM~8169045
> *RACES J/K
> *


not if ur black


----------



## iced

I'M BLACK


----------



## sic713




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

any more pics of the fenders?


----------



## sic713

LATER..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2007, 10:22 AM~8171359
> *LATER..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## kiki

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

igot like 50million of those cards ill get ya some biz hopley


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 08:19 AM~8201104
> *igot like 50million of those cards ill get ya some biz hopley
> *


doesnt matter dude.. i need to get rid of this stack and make some new ones..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2007, 11:09 AM~8201384
> *doesnt matter dude.. i need to get rid of this stack and make some new ones..
> *


go to http://www.overnightprints.com

got good prices and they cheap as hell!!!


----------



## sic713

cool.. i got these here for free.. 2500, front and back full color..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## kiki

say homie we just got home it was cool chillin with yah crazy ass h-town fools we needed to get out of town for a day..............thx for everything sic and we'll be seeing you soon ............... uffin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 30 2007, 09:05 PM~8210907
> *say homie we just got home it was cool chillin with yah crazy ass h-town fools we needed to get out of town for a day..............thx for everything sic and we'll be seeing you soon ............... uffin:
> *


already.. it was coo hangin with ya.. damn cats fucked everything up. but i fixed it bes i could.. see ya soon


----------



## kiki

STUPID PUSSY CATS ............BUT STILL LOOKS BAD ASS.......LATUZ
HOMIE..................


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by kiki+Jun 30 2007, 10:05 PM~8210907-->
> 
> 
> 
> say homie we just got home it was cool chillin with yah crazy ass h-town fools we needed to get out of town for a day..............thx for everything sic and we'll be seeing you soon ............... uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:20 AM~8211671
> *already.. it was coo hangin with ya.. damn cats fucked everything up. but i fixed it bes i could.. see ya soon
> *


damn, you didn't even invite me to your house so i can check out what you were up to  

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

as if u would come


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 09:44 AM~8212421
> *as if u would come
> *


i was just waiting for you to ask, i didn't want to invite myself


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall are all welcome to my parents house anytime.I just got to make sure its O.K. with my parents first.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

He cant go if hes not invited. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2007, 09:51 AM~8212444
> *Yall are all welcome to my parents house anytime.I just got to make sure its O.K. with my parents first.
> *


oooo que la chingada, hahaha


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 08:52 AM~8212450
> *oooo que la chingada, hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 08:47 AM~8212433
> *i was just waiting for you to ask, i didn't want to invite myself
> *


wanna come over sat.


----------



## sic713

from this saturday.. boys from miracles cc came through once again..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

are you gonna candy the green frame or leave it like that


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 1 2007, 01:49 PM~8213456
> *are you gonna candy the green frame or leave it like that
> *


  ITS OK LIKE THAT......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i didnt paint it.. only leafed and striped bt forgot to get pics.. kiki painted it.. its a candy green but in the pic its scuffed sop u cant tell..


----------



## kiki

WHATS UP DARK HOMIE CANT WAIT TO CLEAR IT FOOL HOPEFULLY SCRATCHES DONT COME OUT TO BAD.................. STUPID CATS.......


----------



## sic713

yea.. u can clear it today if u want.. let me know how it comes out.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 02:01 PM~8213309
> *wanna come over sat.
> *


i meant when i was there


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 03:05 PM~8213767
> *i meant when i was there
> *


lol.. i wasnt working then.. so hush lil man.. lol


----------



## LOWX732

? frame  ?


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 1 2007, 06:46 PM~8214614
> *? frame  ?
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

:dunno:


----------



## KAZE83

:biggrin: SIC WHATS DA DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:03 PM~8213318
> *from this saturday.. boys from miracles cc came through once again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you stripe that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2007, 07:39 PM~8214850
> *Did you stripe that?
> *


yes..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 1 2007, 06:46 PM~8214614
> *? frame  ?
> *


address??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 09:49 PM~8215579
> *yes..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up fool ! Ill be there this weekend too. Them fool from austin are crazy, 

So sic de ville will make an appearence huh!    
Well property of sic de ville


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 06:42 AM~8217397
> *Wuz Up fool !  Ill be there this weekend too. Them fool from austin are crazy,
> 
> So sic de ville will make an appearence huh!
> Well property of sic de ville
> *


the bike wont be there.. but the past will..


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2007, 08:49 AM~8217853
> *the bike wont be there.. but the past will..
> *


 :tears:


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt for some SIC work


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 2 2007, 05:40 PM~8221100
> *ttt for some SIC work
> *


X2


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2007, 12:50 AM~8215585
> *address??
> *



o dont play that .. u coulda asked me .. 

427 mountainview terrace 
dunellen nj 08812


----------



## sic713

ill ship it out when i get a chance..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 09:56 PM~8215613
> *:biggrin:
> *


 WAT UP MY DARK HOMIE.........................


----------



## sic713

sup mexican


----------



## kiki

thx homie you did what u could but after h-town show you down to .....re-do it ill paint it then u get SIC WITH IT................ :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2007, 07:35 AM~8232809
> *thx homie you did what u could but after h-town show you down to .....re-do it ill paint it then u get SIC WITH IT................ :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea, im down..

hey bebe, hey bebe ,hey bebe


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2007, 08:34 AM~8233054
> *yea, im down..
> 
> hey bebe, hey bebe ,hey bebe
> *


YOUR THE RETARD ............ASS............... :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2007, 07:35 AM~8232809
> *thx homie you did what u could but after h-town show you down to .....re-do it ill paint it then u get SIC WITH IT................ :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it alot


----------



## chamuco61

pics of the camry???? :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2007, 09:44 PM~8236853
> *I like it alot
> *


thx homie ..................i'll see you at the show...............


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2007, 08:34 AM~8233054
> *yea, im down..
> 
> hey bebe, hey bebe ,hey bebe
> *


 :biggrin: wat up sic deville!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 7 2007, 07:51 PM~8256564
> *:biggrin: wat up sic deville!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


x2 fool..................... :biggrin: 









FOR EVER................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 4 2007, 11:31 PM~8237315
> *pics of the camry???? :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Whats up mike 

T
T
T


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 09:46 AM~8265599
> *Whats up mike
> 
> T
> T
> T
> *


whats up dude.. u bringing the lil trike to houston..


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up sic713


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2007, 11:01 AM~8266180
> *what up sic713
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713

working.. pullin all nighters for the next 2 weeks..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice lookin frame :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 12:38 PM~8266916
> *working.. pullin all nighters for the next 2 weeks..
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 10:28 AM~8265957
> *whats up dude.. u bringing the lil trike to houston..
> *


ALLREADY BE ON THE LOOK OUT


----------



## sic713

i sure will


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 12:38 PM~8266916
> *working.. pullin all nighters for the next 2 weeks..
> *


your hand must get really tired. 


I guess the painting gets old too huh? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 12:38 PM~8266916
> *working.. pullin all nighters for the next 2 weeks..
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 09:58 PM~8271417
> *your hand must get really tired.
> I guess the painting gets old too huh?  :biggrin:
> *


doesnt get old.. im always excited and motavated to paint something new..

but yea my arms hurt from sanding.. hands crap up from time to time but doesnt bother me..


----------



## excalibur

well, that joke backfired. (lame masturbation joke)


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 10:03 PM~8271482
> *well, that joke backfired.  (lame masturbation joke)
> *


ha, u fucker...
see i was so tired i didnt catch on


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 9 2007, 12:11 PM~8266728
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

real white gold leaf...
hand done.. no bullshit stencils..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2007, 09:43 PM~8280218
> *real white gold leaf...
> hand done.. no bullshit stencils..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: I LUV IT.............


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2007, 11:43 PM~8280218
> *real white gold leaf...
> hand done.. no bullshit stencils..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might as well face it your addicted to lows :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 12:43 AM~8280218
> *real white gold leaf...
> hand done.. no bullshit stencils..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jul 11 2007, 07:42 AM~8282517-->
> 
> 
> 
> might as well face it your addicted to lows :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 life
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:13 AM~8282701
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie... its primered..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:36 AM~8282864
> *4 life
> 
> sup homie... its primered..
> *



cool ....ill get at you this friday


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 10:37 AM~8282877
> *cool ....ill get at you this friday
> *


damn rudy one of ur bikes aint painted yet, dude show is next week ur cutin closer then i am!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:37 AM~8282877
> *cool ....ill get at you this friday
> *


koo, u coming to town, or shipping it.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

shipping


----------



## sic713

mail or western union?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:58 AM~8283057
> *mail or western union?
> *



pm sent


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:58 AM~8283057
> *mail or western union?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 11 2007, 09:41 AM~8282910
> *damn rudy one of ur bikes aint painted yet, dude show is next week ur cutin closer then i am!
> *



everything is going to be ok ....it should be finished by next friday....the day before setup.... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

wat it dew mayne what i miss i had to work today.......................lol...
WAT UP EL SICKO MI NICCA!!!!!


----------



## sic713

got some wicked shit coming.. cant post pics, but will when the show comes..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2007, 01:02 PM~8293089
> *got some wicked shit coming.. cant post pics, but will when the show comes..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2007, 12:02 PM~8293089
> *got some wicked shit coming.. cant post pics, but will when the show comes..
> *


I wonder what he is talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 01:06 PM~8293137
> *I wonder what he is talking about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i know me too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 12:09 PM~8293171
> *i know me too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry I seen yours already, its still in the back of the line somewhere. 

primered :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 01:11 PM~8293180
> *Dont worry I seen yours already, its still in the back of the line somewhere.
> 
> primered :biggrin:
> *



:angry: as long as its done by friday its ok....fresh paint the day before the show cant get better than that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 12:57 PM~8293627
> *:angry: as long as its done by friday its ok....fresh paint the day before the show cant get better than that
> *


 :biggrin: Sorry I cant do that. What if something happens. At least 3-4 days before, you still have time to touch up things.


----------



## sic713

both or yalls are being done at the same time.. drop em is more ahead than cadillacs, bout to go work on them now..


----------



## Drop'em

:worship: that black guy from TELEPHONE.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 03:05 PM~8294193
> *:worship:  that black guy from TELEPHONE.
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2007, 03:03 PM~8294166
> *both or yalls are being done at the same time.. drop em is more ahead than cadillacs, bout to go work on them now..
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 04:05 PM~8294193
> *:worship:  that black guy from TELEPHONE.
> *


i was down there last weekin, should haved drop'ed in on the darkness :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

what up Sic.... :wave:


----------



## sic713

suppp


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 08:53 PM~8297532
> *i was down there last weekin, should haved drop'ed in on the darkness :biggrin:
> *


DONT DO IT MAYNE, NO SNEEK PEEKS........FOOL.................


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8307968
> *
> *


ARE WE READY HOMIES ??????????????  LETS SHOW SOME GRILLS ................LOL.......


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 02:05 PM~8294193
> *:worship:  that black guy from TELEPHONE.
> *


FUQUA I THINK.........................LOL............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

same shit.. its all my hood


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 14 2007, 08:18 PM~8309724
> *ARE WE READY HOMIES ??????????????  LETS SHOW SOME GRILLS ................LOL.......
> *



i know ill have mine on at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

I want to thank my boy SIC for taking me to the top, that boy comes up with some of the sickest, baddest fucken ideas. Thanks Fool.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 12:52 AM~8310724
> *same shit.. its all my hood
> *


uh yes sir  
Cut N 3's Reppin the S.W.A.T, Sunny Side, Cloverland, Pasadna, LaPorte, Baytown, back to Mo City, 3ward, Damn the whole south is my hood :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 11:26 AM~8311965
> *uh yes sir
> Cut N 3's Reppin the S.W.A.T, Sunny Side, Cloverland, Pasadna, LaPorte, Baytown, back to Mo City, 3ward, Damn the whole south is my hood :biggrin:
> *


they say cut n 3's were u from, i say ***** southwest of the astrodome! 3 coast born that means were texas raised S.W.A.T STARS in the house ya i'm tryin to get paid! That's a little something from Me, Fat Pat, and my cuz'n C-Note! :uh: wtf i'm bored :dunno:
:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 07:35 PM~8314937
> *
> *



me too


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 07:51 PM~8315020
> *me too
> *


FOREALS SHOULD WE CLAP OR WHAT.................... :uh: :uh: :uh: 
HE TOLD ME HES HALF WHITE ..........................LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

im bored...


----------



## sic713

ro pedal car..


----------



## kiki

NICE WORK HOMIE..........................


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## kiki

TTT FOR MY HOMIE SIC DEVILLE..............


----------



## mtl city

very good stuff sic


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8311965
> *uh yes sir
> Cut N 3's Reppin the S.W.A.T, Sunny Side, Cloverland, Pasadna, LaPorte, Baytown, back to Mo City, 3ward, Damn the whole south is my hood :biggrin:
> *


La porte and Pasadena are not SW of the Astrodome. :twak:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 17 2007, 06:57 PM~8331478
> *La porte and Pasadena are not SW of the Astrodome.  :twak:
> *


knowyourhoodsowneddddd!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 17 2007, 08:57 PM~8331478
> *La porte and Pasadena are not SW of the Astrodome.  :twak:
> *


no but it says the WHOLE SOUTH!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

FUKK SOUF!!!!

WE IN DA NAWF!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 09:37 PM~8333184
> *no but it says the WHOLE SOUTH!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

enuff witht he whoring.. we almost at 100 pages..


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## sic713

cadillac pimpin's


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## eric ramos

damn homie u getting big in htown 
there must of been atlest 10 or more bikes with ur work displayed on it 
Props i hope i can make u proud 2 with my shit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 07:56 PM~8401105
> *damn homie u getting big in htown
> there must of been atlest 10 or more bikes with ur work displayed on it
> Props i hope i can make u proud 2 with my shit
> *


naw. like 20 or more...

u already did lil homie.. u came a long way.. all these other young kids should look up too u


----------



## eric ramos

ill have u more work later on


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8401143
> *naw. like 20 or more...
> 
> u already did lil homie.. u came a long way.. all these other young kids should look up too u
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

maybe wen its fully done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8401202
> *ill have u more work later on
> *


gangsta!


----------



## Str8crazy80

Always on top of your game sic keep it up


----------



## LilBoyBlue

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 06:21 PM~8400195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM FU I LIKE THAT PIN STRIPING ON THAT TRIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thats cuz its yours foo..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 09:33 AM~8405115
> *thats cuz its yours foo..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 06:15 PM~8400144
> *cadillac pimpin's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic ass tank


----------



## noe_from_texas

does cadillac pimpins tank have any 3-d on it? can't really tell


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 28 2007, 04:47 PM~8415079
> *does cadillac pimpins tank have any 3-d on it?  can't really tell
> *


no it does not have 3-d on it
i know that because i design it and built it


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Jul 28 2007, 06:55 PM~8415338
> *no it does not have 3-d on it
> i know that because i design it and built it
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Jul 28 2007, 07:55 PM~8415338
> *no it does not have 3-d on it
> i know that because i design it and built it
> *



 they havent seen anything yet........


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8415349
> * they havent seen anything yet........
> *



:0


----------



## jonny b

love ya pin stripe work


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Jul 28 2007, 10:28 PM~8416944
> *love ya pin stripe work
> *


X2........................ :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 06:41 PM~8400347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



turned out really nice! love that paint job!
you keep out doing yourself sic! keep it up!


----------



## kiki

FORREALS,, ALREADY WANT TO DO MY BIKE OVER............LOL....
WHAT YOU THINK DARK DUDE................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chulow95+Jul 29 2007, 09:12 AM~8418472-->
> 
> 
> 
> turned out really nice! love that paint job!
> you keep out doing yourself sic! keep it up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks...
> 100 pages baby. about damn time!
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 09:17 AM~8418492
> *FORREALS,, ALREADY WANT TO DO MY BIKE OVER............LOL....
> WHAT YOU THINK DARK DUDE................
> *


re do it.. this ***** here..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2007, 09:42 AM~8418595
> *thanks...
> 100 pages baby. about damn time!
> THATS CAUSE YOU WORK SO MUCH....................... :biggrin:
> re do it.. this ***** here..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST A THOUGHT............


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 06:41 PM~8400347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much will a paint job like this coast me wit 3 fenders n the frame...pm me the price


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 29 2007, 10:56 AM~8418871
> *how much will a paint job like this coast me wit 3 fenders n the frame...pm me the price
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

Them fenders are bad


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2007, 05:21 PM~8420704
> *pm sent
> *


WHERE MY QUOTE............LOL............. :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue

HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME 4 JUST 3 CUSTOM FENDERS......SEND ME A PM


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki+Jul 30 2007, 07:53 PM~8431237-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE MY QUOTE............LOL............. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for?
> <!--QuoteBegin-LilBoyBlue_@Jul 31 2007, 01:24 AM~8434231
> *HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME 4 JUST 3 CUSTOM FENDERS......SEND ME A PM
> *


no need to hide the price...
150 primered


----------



## CE 707

looks tight bro to bad you didn't live closer so I can get some paint done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8438716
> *looks tight bro to bad you didn't live closer so I can get some paint done
> *


ups dawg


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 04:02 PM~8439226
> *ups dawg
> *


OR DHL ..............SAY HOMIE UR PKG SHOULD BE THERE THURSDAY$$$$$ :biggrin: U READY FOR MY OTHER FRAME DARK DUDE.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:cheesy:


----------



## kiki




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 05:36 PM~8440232
> *OR DHL ..............SAY HOMIE UR PKG SHOULD BE THERE THURSDAY$$$$$ :biggrin: U READY FOR MY OTHER FRAME DARK DUDE.......
> *


yea cool..
ill be ready in a few weeks.. im doing to club cars right now


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 06:37 PM~8440738
> *yea cool..
> ill be ready in a few weeks.. im doing to club cars right now
> *


SWEET CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO GET SIC ER ON THIS BIKE HOMIE.........


----------



## LilBoyBlue

no need to hide the price...
150 primered
[/quote]


ALREADY    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 12:48 PM~8456826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FO-SHIZZLE.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Pencil me in when you git time i got some things that need painting


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8464456
> *Pencil me in when you git time i got some things that need painting
> *


what you need done?


----------



## Str8crazy80

A radical front fender for my 10". and the bracket for it extended also some mirrows i bought for it brand new. the chrome is messed up so i figured they would look different painted. i'll git you pic.'s of everything


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 06:37 PM~8440738
> *yea cool..
> ill be ready in a few weeks.. im doing to club cars right now
> *


when ur ready we got another frame....................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 11:40 AM~8464680
> *when ur ready we got another frame....................... :biggrin:
> *


cool.. give me some weeks..


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 12:23 PM~8464984
> *cool.. give me some weeks..
> *


 :biggrin: DONT FORGET ME MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL HAVE CASH IN HAND!!!POR FAVOR 
BELIEVE IT.....


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:42 PM~8467053
> *:biggrin: DONT FORGET ME MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL HAVE CASH IN HAND!!!POR FAVOR
> BELIEVE IT.....
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:









...................WACH ME CHINE.........................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:42 PM~8467053
> *:biggrin: DONT FORGET ME MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL HAVE CASH IN HAND!!!POR FAVOR
> BELIEVE IT.....
> *


baller..


----------



## LilBoyBlue

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 4 2007, 04:02 AM~8469440
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO ORDER THE FENDERS FOOL......................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512

whats goin on sic?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 4 2007, 08:08 PM~8472957
> *whats goin on sic?
> *


not much.. just puttin in work.. being tired ass fuck.. need to take sum days to myself to rest, but its a never ending struggle to stay paid..!


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2007, 08:43 PM~8473186
> *not much.. just puttin in work.. being tired ass fuck.. need to take sum days to myself to rest, but its a never ending struggle to stay paid..!
> *


any progress on your bike yet?!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2007, 08:43 PM~8473186
> *not much.. just puttin in work.. being tired ass fuck.. need to take sum days to myself to rest, but its a never ending struggle to stay paid..!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 









ITS ALL GOOD MR DARK DUDE....................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 11:01 AM~8476119
> *any progress on your bike yet?!
> *


taking my parts to the chromer monday... see what my bill is like..


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 11:25 AM~8476264
> *taking my parts to the chromer monday... see what my bill is like..
> *


did u make ALL new parts?!...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 04:02 PM~8439226
> *ups dawg
> *


had a bad experience with a frame befor


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 5 2007, 11:30 AM~8476297
> *had a bad experience with a frame befor
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Aug 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8476272-->
> 
> 
> 
> did u make ALL new parts?!...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did...
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Aug 5 2007, 11:30 AM~8476297
> *had a bad experience with a frame befor
> *


ive never.. been using it since..


----------



## kiki

WAT UP MAYNE.................


----------



## sic713

sup


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 05:30 PM~8478254
> *sup
> *


same oh chit............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....................................YOU GET THE POINT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki+Aug 5 2007, 06:58 PM~8478924-->
> 
> 
> 
> same oh chit............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i feel you!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 07:13 PM~8479005
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....................................YOU GET THE POINT
> *


idiot


----------



## LilBoyBlue

:wave: WAZ SUP!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 07:13 PM~8479005
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....................................YOU GET THE POINT
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH...............Who's the idiot


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 08:51 AM~8482305
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH...............Who's the idiot
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 6 2007, 06:36 AM~8482429
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


FO-REALS....................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 9 2007, 06:43 AM~8510573
> *FO-REALS....................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## kiki

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LilBoyBlue

:buttkick:


----------



## stillspinnin

:machinegun: :biggrin: :burn: :wave:


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2007, 07:29 AM~8511218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

WE'LL JUST WALK TO THE TOP ....WITH RESPECT.........................
.................MIRACLES C.C. ...................................


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2007, 05:59 PM~8654306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'LL JUST WALK TO THE TOP ....WITH RESPECT.........................
> .................MIRACLES C.C. ...................................
> *


WATCHA ITS, JEFE DE JEFES.........


----------



## kiki

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT UP LOCO......................


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2007, 05:59 PM~8654306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'LL JUST WALK TO THE TOP ....WITH RESPECT.........................
> .................MIRACLES C.C. ...................................
> *


wat movie?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 30 2007, 05:18 PM~8681294
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WAT UP LOCO......................
> *


sup cutie pie


----------



## sic713

random pics.. old and new..


----------



## MR.559

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

a bike from bad influences.. i sponsor this club..
lets just say this paint job only ran about 300 bucks


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 12:33 AM~8683575
> *a bike from bad influences.. i sponsor this club..
> lets just say this paint job only ran about 300 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: TAKE THAT. TAKE THAT. TAKE THAT.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 12:43 AM~8683619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FROM THAT /\ /\ /\ /\ 

TO THIS \/ \/ \/ \/ 










TO THIS \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## sic713

hahah to this VVVV


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 10:31 PM~8683560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work sic, do you have a pic of the tank of this one?


----------



## sic713

SCROLL , THERES A PIC OF IT THERE.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 10:36 PM~8683587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS ONE................................ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 08:06 PM~8725585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....................I KNEW THERE WAS A TRICK TO IT........ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

barnes and noble baby!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess

:thumbsup: Good job hun.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2007, 09:49 AM~8685625
> *FROM THAT /\ /\ /\ /\
> 
> TO THIS  \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8730912
> *:thumbsup: Good job hun.
> *


thanks babe


----------



## 817Lowrider

good yob


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 01:43 PM~8731425
> *thanks babe
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

ahah


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 05:30 PM~8733200
> *ahah
> *


say homie do u still have those STARS AND SPEARS OF MINE................ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 04:19 PM~8747142
> *say homie do u still have those STARS AND SPEARS OF MINE................ :biggrin:
> *


yea.. i got them.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 04:56 PM~8747274
> *yea.. i got them.
> *


HOW MUCH DO I SEND YOU TO GET THEM THIS WAY FOOL............ :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer

blah blah blah.......


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 8 2007, 06:09 PM~8747668
> *blah blah blah.......
> *


YADA YADA YADA......................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 05:04 PM~8747310
> *HOW MUCH DO I SEND YOU TO GET THEM THIS WAY FOOL............ :uh:
> *


20 bucks.


----------



## sic713

the latest..


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 09:19 PM~8748629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the latest..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

mr.559


----------



## kiki

DAM THATS NICE..............................


----------



## sic713

youu knooowwww!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2007, 10:39 AM~8750786
> *youu knooowwww!
> *


MY CHIC GOING TO SEND THE $$$$$$$ ON MONDAY......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 9 2007, 03:18 PM~8751992
> *MY CHIC GOING TO SEND THE $$$$$$$ ON MONDAY......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


alright.. kool..


----------



## viejitocencoast

nice patterns


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 01:08 PM~8758263
> *thanks
> *


hey do me a favor and take that pokowned off...what you trying to start shit or what..........were cool with r.o............. :angry: ..im just letting you know


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 08:29 PM~8762022
> *hey do me a favor and take that pokowned off...what you trying to start shit or what..........were cool with r.o............. :angry: ..im just letting you know
> *


ask nicely.. and maybe ill take it off..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8762093
> *ask nicely.. and maybe ill take it off..
> *


pleeeeasssssseeee


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 10 2007, 09:01 PM~8762416
> *pleeeeasssssseeee
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ha!


----------



## Str8crazy80

Bump for a homie


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 12 2007, 11:51 AM~8774720
> *Bump for a homie
> *


i need a bump............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2007, 04:26 PM~8776853
> *i need a bump............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2............


----------



## sic713




----------



## 86' Chevy

CLEAN AND SIC


----------



## sic713

23 k leaf...


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 07:25 PM~8876835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: NICE


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 27 2007, 06:56 AM~8879630
> *:biggrin: NICE
> *


x2


----------



## sic713

i didnt paint it..
but i did the stripes..


just to let yall know.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2007, 08:34 AM~8879958
> *i didnt paint it..
> but i did the stripes..
> just to let yall know.
> *


and that what sets them off>>> :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 27 2007, 08:40 AM~8880367
> *and that what sets them off>>> :biggrin:
> *


yep.. aint nothing like some nice leaf and stripes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2007, 10:18 AM~8880592
> *yep.. aint nothing like some nice leaf and stripes
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2007, 09:18 AM~8880592
> *yep.. aint nothing like some nice leaf and stripes
> *


CANT WAIT FOR MY BIKE TO GET SIC ATTENION .................... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27

:0


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 05:23 PM~8883506
> *CANT WAIT FOR MY BIKE TO GET SIC ATTENION .................... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 05:23 PM~8883506
> *CANT WAIT FOR MY BIKE TO GET SIC ATTENION .................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 28 2007, 09:29 AM~8888482
> *:0
> *


JAW DROPPER.............................. :cheesy:


----------



## FRISCO KID

Hey sic ima have you do my paint job when my bike is all ready. is that koo?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

WAT UP MY NICCA.......................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 15 2007, 02:52 PM~9006883
> *Hey sic ima have you do my paint job when my bike is all ready. is that koo?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its always cool..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:17 PM~9007503
> *its always cool..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:17 PM~9007503
> *its always cool..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2007, 04:17 PM~9007506
> *:uh:
> *


bitch..


----------



## FRISCO KID

lol


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:21 PM~9007529
> *bitch..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:21 PM~9007529
> *bitch..
> *


NOW IM THE BITCH................ :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

man everytime i see ur work is REAL good


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2007, 06:57 PM~9017635
> *NOW IM THE BITCH................ :angry:
> *



You always have been our BITCH .......... :0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:21 PM~9007529
> *bitch..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 16 2007, 07:30 PM~9017968
> *man everytime i see ur work is REAL good
> *


thank you missy!


----------



## Str8crazy80

To
The
Top


----------



## kiki

x2


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey sic i sent you a pm


----------



## sic713

replied


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2007, 12:11 AM~9028055
> *replied
> *


SORRY I DIDNT GET IT......................... :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

TTT for the ***** darkness


----------



## Str8crazy80

how are the fenders comming mike. were they bad looking when you got them.


----------



## sureñosbluez

HOW MUCH FOR SOME SILVER LEAF ON MY BIKE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

nothing new?


----------



## Str8crazy80

:yes: always just a busy man


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 4 2007, 03:11 PM~9152382-->
> 
> 
> 
> how are the fenders comming mike. were they bad looking when you got them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> havent started, pm me.. we need 2 talk
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Nov 4 2007, 05:40 PM~9153180
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME SILVER LEAF ON MY BIKE
> *


pm me on how much u want with a pic of the bike


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2007, 10:25 PM~9155278
> *havent started, pm me.. we need 2 talk
> *


PM Replied


----------



## BayRyder

Damn its been a while since i been on this shit but your painting looks even better especially the leafing. Thought I'd post a pic of how it looks now, just hanging on the wall & shit.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Nov 6 2007, 09:52 PM~9172007
> *Damn its been a while since i been on this shit but your painting looks even better especially the leafing. Thought I'd post a pic of how it looks now, just hanging on the wall & shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.. whats up dude.. it has been a while..
yea my leafing has come a long ways...
but i can always redo the old stuff..

bike looks good homie..
one of the 1st paint jobs


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, JUSTDEEZ :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2007, 12:43 PM~9175364
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, JUSTDEEZ :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Nov 6 2007, 09:52 PM~9172007
> *Damn its been a while since i been on this shit but your painting looks even better especially the leafing. Thought I'd post a pic of how it looks now, just hanging on the wall & shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie!!!! I was wondering what happened to you. :biggrin: How come you dont take it to any shows? :dunno:


----------



## BayRyder

^Got a job and just been busy working & when I wasn't working there weren't any shows going on or I woud have to do something else. A shame I never got to finish those fiberglass/wood fenders that I got cut out on top of the bike.


----------



## eric ramos

that bitch is one of my favorite sic paint jobs its one of the origonals
it was that one then omars then god knos then later it was mine


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Nov 6 2007, 08:52 PM~9172007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












skirts look very familiar


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2007, 07:57 PM~9178609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirts look very familiar
> *



old school bike from miami


----------



## eric ramos

individuals miami 02? i belive? its my fav bike of all time seriouly sayin


----------



## BayRyder

^ya I got the design from dat bike. Never intended for my bike to be a show bike otherwise I would of designed my own. just wanted something that looked good.


----------



## RAY_512

TAKIN IT BACK TO PAGE 1 FOR MY HOMIE SIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt


----------



## sic713

sic713 669 
eric ramos 109 
kiki 106 
JUSTDEEZ 75 
socios b.c. prez 72 
Homer Pimpson 71 
NorCalLux 60 
noe_from_texas 47 
Str8crazy80 46 
Death Dealer 31 
drop'em 26 
cadillac_pimpin 26 
juangotti 26 
1998wagonhatch 24 
deville 22 
knightsgirl19 20 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 20 
SIC'N'TWISTED 19 
LOWX732 19 
TonyO 18 
archanglehtowntx 18 
bad news 18 
ozzylowrider 18 
713diva 17 
THE REBIRTH 16 
90lowlow 15 
76'_SCHWINN 15 
PurpleLicious 15 
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 14 
Racer X 14 
unique27 13 
htx_jkr 13 
cali rydah 12 
RO-BC 12 
excalibur 12 
STR8_CLOWN'N 11 
Cut N 3's 10 
GrimReaper 10 
REC 10 
BayRyder 9 
RAY_512 9 
bluepridelowride13 9 
stillspinnin 8 
show-bound 8 
KAZE83 7 
rosie's85 7 
gizmo1 7 
lowforlife 7 
HAITIAN-305-HOPPER 7 
EC7Five 6 
lowlife-biker 6 
LilBoyBlue 6 
Billy 6 
Jodoka 6 
str8 outta denmark 6 
STRANGE 6 
screwstone_tx 6 
slo 6 
K LoLo 6 
lil_mama4350 5 
mtl city 5 
CE 707 5 
BABOSO HYDROS 5 
KRAZYTOYZ 5 
jonny b 5 
fool 5 
CHILLY WILLY 5 
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 5 
LilSyco661 4 
R.O.C 4 
GrimeyGrady 4 
Ronin 4 
mitchell26 4 
Regal King 4 
CarShowCutie 4 
seriouscc 4 
Big_Dubz 4 
lowrid3r 4 
silver64 3 
knight 3 
Bert 3 
OSO 805 3 
Eternal Life 3 
LILHOBBZ805 3 
BAYTOWNSLC 3 
hot$tuff5964 3 
lilchamakitoloco 3 
ridenlow84 3 
lowrider drive 3 
auslowridn 3 
LowRider92 3 
Emperor Goofy 3 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 3 
95rangeron14z 2 
casper805 2 
imtgw1a 2 
SKR Girl 2 
lone star 2 
angel85lx 2 
hoppingcart 2 
AutoMini 2 
D Twist 2 
luxuriousloc's 2 
FRISCOSOLDIER 2 
G-Bodyman 2 
chamuco61 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
$$waylow59$$ 2 
AMB1800 2 
805 lowridercruiser 2 
sanjo_nena408 2 
1957wolseley 2 
Skim 2 
iced 2 
chulow95 2 
asco1 2 
Wickeddragon68 2 
sergio187 2 
Supaf|y in the Ky 2 
azrdr 1 
DREEGZ 1 
RED FURY 1 
the_blackwallstree 1 
1984CADDY 1 
D-BO 1 
viejitocencoast 1 
FAYGO JOKER 1 
japSW20 1 
switches4life 1 
Sneak 1 
LB ROLLER 1 
MONSTER831 1 
1sick78 1 
lil_chemito86 1 
Sir Mikol 1 
lolow 1 
Blazerbump03 1 
mista_gonzo 1 
Stickz 1 
tyrone_rolls_a_85 1 
LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN 1 
Playboy206 1 
THEE ARTISTICS 1 
Judas Is Rising 1 
Flash_LuxuriouS 1 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 1 
4pump_caddy 1 
713ridaz 1 
lowriderwiz 1 
TRUE EMINENCE 1 
TearsofaClownII 1 
rug442 1 
Ryonboy 1 
lowrider_4_life 1 
curbserver78 1 
EnchantedDrmzCEO 1 
LowerDinU 1 
sureñosbluez 1 
MINI ME 1 
adrian vasquez 1 
timetaker 1 
DISTURBED 1 
MR.559 1 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 1 
91PurplePeopleEater 1 
mustang66 1 
kustombuilder 1 
laidURwife 1 
wimone 1 
impala65 1 
mac2lac 1 
DiamondStuddedPrincess 1 
tip_of_tx-lowz 1 
alex_low 1 
LowRider_69 1 
RO.LIFER 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 07:02 PM~8685705
> *hahah to this VVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did it cost to chrome those forks?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 07:23 PM~9221694
> *What did it cost to chrome those forks?
> *


not sure.. all the chrome togeher was 1200

show chrome.. both sides of forks. sissy bars
fender braces and handle bars


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 05:27 AM~9221736
> *not  sure.. all the chrome togeher was 1200
> 
> show chrome.. both sides of forks. sissy bars
> fender braces and handle bars
> *


What chrome shop? Sounds a little high but then again those forks are pretty damn huge.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9221748
> *What chrome shop?  Sounds a little high but then again those forks are pretty damn huge.
> *


local one
autochrome


----------



## cali rydah

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 14 2007, 05:41 AM~9221854
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WTF is that about?


----------



## Medusa

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 06:52 PM~9221450
> *sic713 669
> eric ramos 109
> kiki 106
> JUSTDEEZ 75
> socios b.c. prez 72
> Homer Pimpson 71
> NorCalLux 60
> noe_from_texas 47
> Str8crazy80 46
> Death Dealer 31
> drop'em 26
> cadillac_pimpin 26
> juangotti 26
> 1998wagonhatch 24
> deville 22
> knightsgirl19 20
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: 20
> SIC'N'TWISTED 19
> LOWX732 19
> TonyO 18
> archanglehtowntx 18
> bad news 18
> ozzylowrider 18
> 713diva 17
> THE REBIRTH 16
> 90lowlow 15
> 76'_SCHWINN 15
> PurpleLicious 15
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR 14
> Racer X 14
> unique27 13
> htx_jkr 13
> cali rydah 12
> RO-BC 12
> excalibur 12
> STR8_CLOWN'N 11
> Cut N 3's 10
> GrimReaper 10
> REC 10
> BayRyder 9
> RAY_512 9
> bluepridelowride13 9
> stillspinnin 8
> show-bound 8
> KAZE83 7
> rosie's85 7
> gizmo1 7
> lowforlife 7
> HAITIAN-305-HOPPER 7
> EC7Five 6
> lowlife-biker 6
> LilBoyBlue 6
> Billy 6
> Jodoka 6
> str8 outta denmark 6
> STRANGE 6
> screwstone_tx 6
> slo 6
> K LoLo 6
> lil_mama4350 5
> mtl city 5
> CE 707 5
> BABOSO HYDROS 5
> KRAZYTOYZ 5
> jonny b 5
> fool 5
> CHILLY WILLY 5
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 5
> LilSyco661 4
> R.O.C 4
> GrimeyGrady 4
> Ronin 4
> mitchell26 4
> Regal King 4
> CarShowCutie 4
> seriouscc 4
> Big_Dubz 4
> lowrid3r 4
> silver64 3
> knight 3
> Bert 3
> OSO 805 3
> Eternal Life 3
> LILHOBBZ805 3
> BAYTOWNSLC 3
> hot$tuff5964 3
> lilchamakitoloco 3
> ridenlow84 3
> lowrider drive 3
> auslowridn 3
> LowRider92 3
> Emperor Goofy 3
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 3
> 95rangeron14z 2
> casper805 2
> imtgw1a 2
> SKR Girl 2
> lone star 2
> angel85lx 2
> hoppingcart 2
> AutoMini 2
> D Twist 2
> luxuriousloc's 2
> FRISCOSOLDIER 2
> G-Bodyman 2
> chamuco61 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> $$waylow59$$ 2
> AMB1800 2
> 805 lowridercruiser 2
> sanjo_nena408 2
> 1957wolseley 2
> Skim 2
> iced 2
> chulow95 2
> asco1 2
> Wickeddragon68 2
> sergio187 2
> Supaf|y in the Ky 2
> azrdr 1
> DREEGZ 1
> RED FURY 1
> the_blackwallstree 1
> 1984CADDY 1
> D-BO 1
> viejitocencoast 1
> FAYGO JOKER 1
> japSW20 1
> switches4life 1
> Sneak 1
> LB ROLLER 1
> MONSTER831 1
> 1sick78 1
> lil_chemito86 1
> Sir Mikol 1
> lolow 1
> Blazerbump03 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> Stickz 1
> tyrone_rolls_a_85 1
> LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN 1
> Playboy206 1
> THEE ARTISTICS 1
> Judas Is Rising 1
> Flash_LuxuriouS 1
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 1
> 4pump_caddy 1
> 713ridaz 1
> lowriderwiz 1
> TRUE EMINENCE 1
> TearsofaClownII 1
> rug442 1
> Ryonboy 1
> lowrider_4_life 1
> curbserver78 1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO 1
> LowerDinU 1
> sureñosbluez 1
> MINI ME 1
> adrian vasquez 1
> timetaker 1
> DISTURBED 1
> MR.559 1
> $Rollin Rich$ 82 1
> 91PurplePeopleEater 1
> mustang66 1
> kustombuilder 1
> laidURwife 1
> wimone 1
> impala65 1
> mac2lac 1
> DiamondStuddedPrincess 1
> tip_of_tx-lowz 1
> alex_low 1
> LowRider_69 1
> RO.LIFER 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WTF DOES ALL THAT SHIT MEAN?


----------



## sic713

how many times u have posted in the topic


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 08:10 PM~9222081
> *how many times u have posted in the topic
> *



YEAH HE STOLED THAT FROM THE EXCLUSIVE TOPIC.


----------



## Str8crazy80

now we know who is on sic's nuts the most :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 13 2007, 08:24 PM~9222196
> *now we know who is on sic's nuts the most :roflmao:
> *


no one really..
yall all my homies


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 06:52 PM~9221450
> *sic713 669
> eric ramos 109
> kiki 106
> JUSTDEEZ 75
> socios b.c. prez 72
> Homer Pimpson 71
> NorCalLux 60
> noe_from_texas 47
> Str8crazy80 46
> Death Dealer 31
> drop'em 26
> cadillac_pimpin 26
> juangotti 26
> 1998wagonhatch 24
> deville 22
> knightsgirl19 20
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: 20
> SIC'N'TWISTED 19
> LOWX732 19
> TonyO 18
> lowriderjoker77 1 :biggrin:
> archanglehtowntx 18
> bad news 18
> ozzylowrider 18
> 713diva 17
> THE REBIRTH 16
> 90lowlow 15
> 76'_SCHWINN 15
> PurpleLicious 15
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR 14
> Racer X 14
> unique27 13
> htx_jkr 13
> cali rydah 12
> RO-BC 12
> excalibur 12
> STR8_CLOWN'N 11
> Cut N 3's 10
> GrimReaper 10
> REC 10
> BayRyder 9
> RAY_512 9
> bluepridelowride13 9
> stillspinnin 8
> show-bound 8
> KAZE83 7
> rosie's85 7
> gizmo1 7
> lowforlife 7
> HAITIAN-305-HOPPER 7
> EC7Five 6
> lowlife-biker 6
> LilBoyBlue 6
> Billy 6
> Jodoka 6
> str8 outta denmark 6
> STRANGE 6
> screwstone_tx 6
> slo 6
> K LoLo 6
> lil_mama4350 5
> mtl city 5
> CE 707 5
> BABOSO HYDROS 5
> KRAZYTOYZ 5
> jonny b 5
> fool 5
> CHILLY WILLY 5
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 5
> LilSyco661 4
> R.O.C 4
> GrimeyGrady 4
> Ronin 4
> mitchell26 4
> Regal King 4
> CarShowCutie 4
> seriouscc 4
> Big_Dubz 4
> lowrid3r 4
> silver64 3
> knight 3
> Bert 3
> OSO 805 3
> Eternal Life 3
> LILHOBBZ805 3
> BAYTOWNSLC 3
> hot$tuff5964 3
> lilchamakitoloco 3
> ridenlow84 3
> lowrider drive 3
> auslowridn 3
> LowRider92 3
> Emperor Goofy 3
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 3
> 95rangeron14z 2
> casper805 2
> imtgw1a 2
> SKR Girl 2
> lone star 2
> angel85lx 2
> hoppingcart 2
> AutoMini 2
> D Twist 2
> luxuriousloc's 2
> FRISCOSOLDIER 2
> G-Bodyman 2
> chamuco61 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> $$waylow59$$ 2
> AMB1800 2
> 805 lowridercruiser 2
> sanjo_nena408 2
> 1957wolseley 2
> Skim 2
> iced 2
> chulow95 2
> asco1 2
> Wickeddragon68 2
> sergio187 2
> Supaf|y in the Ky 2
> azrdr 1
> DREEGZ 1
> RED FURY 1
> the_blackwallstree 1
> 1984CADDY 1
> D-BO 1
> viejitocencoast 1
> FAYGO JOKER 1
> japSW20 1
> switches4life 1
> Sneak 1
> LB ROLLER 1
> MONSTER831 1
> 1sick78 1
> lil_chemito86 1
> Sir Mikol 1
> lolow 1
> Blazerbump03 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> Stickz 1
> tyrone_rolls_a_85 1
> LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN 1
> Playboy206 1
> THEE ARTISTICS 1
> Judas Is Rising 1
> Flash_LuxuriouS 1
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 1
> 4pump_caddy 1
> 713ridaz 1
> lowriderwiz 1
> TRUE EMINENCE 1
> TearsofaClownII 1
> rug442 1
> Ryonboy 1
> lowrider_4_life 1
> curbserver78 1
> EnchantedDrmzCEO 1
> LowerDinU 1
> sureñosbluez 1
> MINI ME 1
> adrian vasquez 1
> timetaker 1
> DISTURBED 1
> MR.559 1
> $Rollin Rich$ 82 1
> 91PurplePeopleEater 1
> mustang66 1
> kustombuilder 1
> laidURwife 1
> wimone 1
> impala65 1
> mac2lac 1
> DiamondStuddedPrincess 1
> tip_of_tx-lowz 1
> alex_low 1
> LowRider_69 1
> RO.LIFER 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

just checcking in on my parts


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 14 2007, 12:50 AM~9224071
> *just checcking in on my parts
> *


havent had time..ill get on it..
i got a bike that needs to get done.. been here toooo long!


money hasnt came in either..


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 07:57 AM~9224659
> *havent had time..ill get on it..
> i got a bike that needs to get done.. been here toooo long!
> money hasnt came in either..
> *


after that can i be next


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 14 2007, 03:59 PM~9228327
> *after that can i be next
> *


ill fit you in somewhere,


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 05:46 PM~9229128
> *ill fit you in somewhere,
> *


gettin bussy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9221748
> *What chrome shop?  Sounds a little high but then again those forks are pretty damn huge.
> *


X2


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 10:50 AM~9233859
> *X2
> *


auto chrome houston


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 15 2007, 11:14 AM~9234046
> *auto chrome houston
> *


1200 sounds kinda high. Just about everything on my trike is plated and Im at about 1000 right now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 01:18 PM~9234077
> *1200 sounds kinda high. Just about everything on my trike is plated and Im at about 1000 right now.
> *


i havent done all my parts yet, but i kept track and im at an even 1000 right now

fender braces (3)
forks
sissy bar
sprocket
handle bars
steering wheel

chrome is expensive down here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 15 2007, 12:54 PM~9234743
> *i havent done all my parts yet, but i kept track and im at an even 1000 right now
> 
> fender braces (3)
> forks
> sissy bar
> sprocket
> handle bars
> steering wheel
> 
> chrome is expensive down here.
> *


I figured California would be more expensive cause we have worse enviormental laws.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 02:57 PM~9234767
> *I figured California would be more expensive cause we have worse enviormental laws.
> *


the way i see it down here is if it doesnt have anything to do with oil, nobody wants to touch it. :angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 13 2007, 08:20 PM~9222172
> *YEAH HE STOLED THAT FROM THE EXCLUSIVE TOPIC.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2007, 11:18 AM~9234077
> *1200 sounds kinda high. Just about everything on my trike is plated and Im at about 1000 right now.
> *


yea its a lil high but your parts dont weigh nor are as big as mines


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Whats the Turn time on a paint job? And how much? LMK please


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Nov 16 2007, 03:04 PM~9243395
> *Whats the Turn time on a paint job? And how much? LMK please
> *


pics of the frame.. shoot me some ideals
colors=
flake=
stripes=
leaf=
graphics=


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 16 2007, 06:02 PM~9244165
> *pics of the frame.. shoot me some ideals
> colors=
> flake=
> stripes=
> leaf=
> graphics=
> *


can you do murals too. because i want some on the that thing i want you to do


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 16 2007, 05:10 PM~9244216
> *can you do murals too. because i want some on the that thing i want you to do
> *


nope.. i dont fk with murals


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## sic713

sic deville uno


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 08:29 PM~9255683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


wuts sup with number 3?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ur late.. its been done homie..
look for my destruction topic


----------



## kiki

WATS THE DAM DEAL HOMIE...........HOWS EL SICKO.......... :nicoderm:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 10:29 PM~9255683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 19 2007, 05:42 PM~9261318
> *WATS THE DAM DEAL HOMIE...........HOWS EL SICKO.......... :nicoderm:
> *


its feeling better..
still needs a lil tlc


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 09:54 PM~9263316
> *its feeling better..
> still needs a lil tlc
> *


so ''el sicko'' was a lil sick??... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Nov 20 2007, 03:50 PM~9268206-->
> 
> 
> 
> so ''el sicko'' was a lil sick??... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bitch literally died..
> 
> but a lil cpr and she straight
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Nov 20 2007, 05:52 PM~9269121
> *yo
> *


sup


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2007, 09:53 PM~9270036
> *that bitch literally died..
> 
> but a lil cpr and she straight
> sup
> *


still need help backin that bitch up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2007, 11:08 PM~9271394
> *still need help backin that bitch up :biggrin:
> *


sorry.. im not par of that club now..
i got reverse..i dropped a new engine and tranny
lol


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2007, 07:53 PM~9270036
> *that bitch literally died..
> 
> but a lil cpr and she straight
> 
> *


YEA I HEARD!!....the engine fu#*ed up or somethin like that right?...whut happened??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 21 2007, 10:14 AM~9273789
> *YEA I HEARD!!....the engine fu#*ed up or somethin like that right?...whut happened??
> *


engine blew..
basically.


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 11:33 AM~9274415
> *engine blew..
> basically.
> *


is it gonna be ok?


----------



## sic713

already fixed it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## LOWX732

whats good with my switch homie ? how u been ? havent been in the bikes section too often


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Nov 23 2007, 05:12 PM~9289549
> *whats good with my switch homie ? how u been ? havent been in the bikes section too often
> *


pm me ur addy


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Any pictures of my little girls bike yet?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Nov 24 2007, 11:14 AM~9293917
> *Any pictures of my little girls bike yet?
> *


ill get ya some when i get home.. im at the shop right now..
its being sanded.. i need to lay more bondo and shae the tank.. and then primer it.. once the body work is done.. painting is the easy part


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 09:06 AM~9258578
> *ur late.. its been done homie..
> look for my destruction topic
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2007, 08:36 PM~9303538
> *TTT
> *


pm sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM Replied


----------



## Str8crazy80

To

The

Top

For

A

Homie


----------



## Str8crazy80

Whats new mike?


----------



## sic713

working on this car.. i gotta finish this 1st.. i need money..and i need to get it out the shop to make room for some more cars


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:46 AM~9379097
> *working on this car.. i gotta finish this 1st.. i need money..and i need to get it out the shop to make room for some more cars
> *


youza busy beaver :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 20 2007, 10:49 PM~9498274
> *
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## 86' Chevy

MERRY CHRISTMAS FORM TEAM WICKED


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota+Nov 24 2007, 12:14 PM~9293917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures of my little girls bike yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 03:37 PM~9294906
> *ill get ya some when i get home.. im at the shop right now..
> its being sanded.. i need to lay more bondo and shae the tank.. and then primer it.. once the body work is done.. painting is the easy part
> *


Any pictures?


----------



## Str8crazy80

MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2007, 01:31 AM~9519117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Str8crazy80

Hit me up on my parts mike.

T
T
T


----------



## sic713

im behind bro... i gotta do big jobs to pay the bills..i havent forgot about ya


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 01:18 AM~9556621
> *im behind bro... i gotta do big jobs to pay the bills..i havent forgot about ya
> *


thats kool


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 02:18 AM~9556621
> *im behind bro... i gotta do big jobs to pay the bills..i havent forgot about ya
> *


ahh shit better bust that ass get back on track :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Dec 29 2007, 10:53 AM~9557903-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats kool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 29 2007, 11:02 AM~9557939
> *ahh shit better bust that ass get back on track :biggrin:
> *


yea i been real slow.. i been slacking man.. need to get my head straight.


----------



## sic713




----------



## RAY_512

NICE!!...


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 29 2007, 05:26 PM~9560005
> *NICE!!...
> *


X2 PUTO ................. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i always liked your scriped writing uffin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 30 2007, 02:36 AM~9563893
> *i always liked your scriped writing uffin:
> *


i love doing that shit..
thats how i actually write in person too..


----------



## MR.559

:cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 29 2007, 09:54 PM~9561828
> *X2 PUTO ................. :biggrin:
> *


why cant you do work like dat kiki?!?.... :angry: ...... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean paint job


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its actually some stripping not paint job


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT for my homie


----------



## kiki

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 30 2007, 12:14 PM~9565338
> *why cant you do work like dat kiki?!?.... :angry: ...... :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I LEAVE THAT FOR DARKNESS..............................


----------



## Dee Luxe

Even the mosquito like your work. :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 22 2008, 07:16 PM~9758808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the mosquito like your work.  :0
> *


lmao...
soon youll have my work..


----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP for the homie mike


----------



## sic713




----------



## noe_from_texas

good job mike


----------



## sic713

all done.. for sale.. just needs clear..
make offer


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is that candy red? How much? I dont know how much to offer


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## noe_from_texas

that boy good


----------



## chulow95

:0 That is one SIC panel!!


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:03 PM~9766990
> *all done.. for sale.. just needs clear..
> make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

its now a cleared panel..
and thanks..

now who wants to buy it..
free ship


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:18 PM~9767088
> *Is that candy red? How much? I dont know how much to offer
> *


its kandy orange.. only bad part is it reacted in one spot.. i covered it a lil bit , but shit happens..so far i been getting offers for 45-50


----------



## AMB1800

damm sic, that shit looks crazy :0 :0 you're progressing realy realy fast and that for self learned experience :0 props to you man!!! :thumbsup:

keep layin those sweet kandy's


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 24 2008, 04:27 PM~9774629
> *damm sic, that shit looks crazy  :0  :0  you're progressing realy realy fast and that for self learned experience :0  props to you man!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> keep layin those sweet kandy's
> *


gotta keep up with it.. i love doing these panels.. their fun.. and cool to try some new ideals on..


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota+Nov 24 2007, 12:14 PM~9293917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures of my little girls bike yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Minnesota_@Dec 24 2007, 10:37 PM~9524841
> *Any pictures?
> *


How much longer?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 25 2008, 02:27 PM~9782977
> *How much longer?
> *


i working on it.. 
been real tied up..


question about paint.. you wanted pink with ghost patterns right??


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2008, 03:45 PM~9783100
> *i working on it..
> been real tied up..
> question about paint.. you wanted pink with ghost patterns right??
> *


No, they don't have to be ghost.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 26 2008, 08:26 AM~9788303
> *No, they don't have to be ghost.
> *


ok cool.. no problem..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 05:13 PM~9774538
> *its now a cleared panel..
> and thanks..
> 
> now who wants to buy it..
> free ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Green one please......Fucker


----------



## sic713

go buy the plexiglass


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 05:13 PM~9774538
> *its now a cleared panel..
> and thanks..
> 
> now who wants to buy it..
> free ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 dallars and a cheesebuger


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 09:22 PM~9827332
> *5 dallars and a cheesebuger
> *


lol.. its already been sold..
drop em bought it


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

CRAP


----------



## Lil Spanks

CRAP


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2008, 09:02 AM~9788415
> *ok cool.. no problem..
> *


damm.... you swimming in customers lol


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

WIZARD STYLE looks good on the nu lrm.......congrats on ur 3rd featured bike that u workd on.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 4 2008, 07:48 PM~9865324
> *WIZARD STYLE looks good on the nu lrm.......congrats on ur 3rd featured bike that u workd on.
> *


havent seen it yet but congrats


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 31 2008, 01:20 AM~9828921
> *damm.... you swimming in customers lol
> *


x2. :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 12:35 AM~9760630
> *lmao...
> soon youll have my work..
> *


I know  :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## Dee Luxe

:0


----------



## sic713

latest thing ive done..
one reason why i have been online much


----------



## sic713

one man show..


----------



## sic713

double


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## Str8crazy80

NICE


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 10:01 PM~9920482
> *latest thing ive done..
> one reason why i have been online much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



buckled qtr? :dunno:


----------



## sic713

its a hopper...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 10:01 PM~9920482
> *latest thing ive done..
> one reason why i have been online much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i wish i had a whip you could paint real good bro


----------



## sic713

save up them pennies..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 11:26 PM~9921856
> *save up them pennies..
> *


how are my parts comming


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 14 2008, 11:10 AM~9941617
> *how are my parts comming
> *


mirrors primer and based.. i need to get the intercoat clear.. went to buy , they didnt have none.. so im gettin it later on today...
and ill be starting on the other stuff next..so right now.. im only working on your parts and a mini truck..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2008, 01:51 PM~9942697
> *mirrors primer and based.. i need to get the intercoat clear.. went to buy , they didnt have none.. so im gettin it later on today...
> and ill be starting on the other stuff next..so right now.. im only working on your parts and a mini truck..
> *


well be sending the last of the cash this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 12:26 AM~9921856
> *save up them pennies..
> *


you know i am but i have a couple thang to buy first :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 14 2008, 01:53 PM~9942713
> *well be sending the last of the cash this weekend
> *


cool... hope you like the quality...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2008, 05:52 PM~9943926
> *cool... hope you like the quality...
> *


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9943926
> *cool... hope you like the quality...
> *


trust me i will


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 14 2008, 09:28 PM~9945332
> *trust me i will
> *


hope you dont need them in a hurry....


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 07:43 PM~9945488
> *hope you dont need them in a hurry....
> *


 :uh: 


i know shit takes time and i know my boy sic is a busy man ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 08:43 PM~9945488
> *hope you dont need them in a hurry....
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 07:43 PM~9945488
> *hope you dont need them in a hurry....
> *


if you need them in a hurry.. make em ya own damn self..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9943926
> *cool... hope you like the quality...
> *


your quality is alwals number #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2008, 12:54 AM~9947032
> *if you need them in a hurry.. make em ya own damn self..
> *


:roflmao: snippy snippy....lmao

when you doing other chit...out-sourcing always helps move thangs along...

when you pay someone for something...you should get what you paid for! NOT AN EXCUSE THAT YOU WHERE RUSHED! YOU ADMITED YOUR SELF THAT THEY WHERE NOT ON THE UP AND UP!

for someone who still learning shouldnt be chargen full prices  


trust me i did offer to make them....homie had already paid!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 06:22 PM~9952608
> *:roflmao: snippy snippy....lmao
> 
> when you doing other chit...out-sourcing always helps move thangs along...
> 
> when you pay someone for something...you should get what you paid for! NOT AN EXCUSE THAT YOU WHERE RUSHED! YOU ADMITED YOUR SELF THAT THEY WHERE NOT ON THE UP AND UP!
> 
> for someone who still learning shouldnt be chargen full prices
> trust me i did offer to make them....homie had already paid!
> *



JUST DROP IT ALREADY MAN. THOSE FENDERS ARE BAD ASS. I THINK WE SHOULD PUT OUR BIKES ON JACK STANDS SO THE JUDGES CAN SEE THE UNDER BELLY OF THE FENDERS THEN. YOU AN ASS CLOWN.


----------



## sic713

i guess im doing something right.. lrm sure been showing my paintjobs/ bike i built love..

let me get back to learning so i wont make the magazines..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 16 2008, 12:08 AM~9954416
> *JUST DROP IT ALREADY MAN. THOSE FENDERS ARE BAD ASS. I THINK WE SHOULD PUT OUR BIKES ON JACK STANDS SO THE JUDGES CAN SEE THE UNDER BELLY OF THE FENDERS THEN. YOU AN ASS CLOWN.
> *



:uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2008, 12:15 AM~9954460
> *i guess im doing something right.. lrm sure been showing my paintjobs/ bike i built love..
> 
> let me get back to learning so i wont make the magazines..
> *


props on that....

sorry to bust your bubble, them were not some star work, time frame or not! i give credit when credit is due...nice design and all...your a body man and so am i, you know what its about! 

fact is a customer wasnt satisfied..i wasnt going to put my paint job on it...best remark was "you wanted them right"


----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 15 2008, 10:35 PM~9954613
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 10:21 PM~9954502
> *props on that....
> 
> sorry to bust your bubble, them were not some star work, time frame or not! i give credit when credit is due...nice design and all...your a body man and so am i, you know what its about!
> 
> fact is a customer wasnt satisfied..i wasnt going to put my paint job on it...best remark was "you wanted them right"
> *



If the fenders werent yours then why put my boy on blast about his work. He has 3 lrm shoots back to back what you got. The only thing im trying to say here is that you dont put people in that way. Now if you ENVY him cause he is only 22 yrs old and has 3 projects that he has done in the LRM in less than 5 months then you just a HATER.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 16 2008, 11:17 AM~9956919
> *If the fenders werent yours then why put my boy on blast about his work. He has 3 lrm shoots back to back what you got. The only thing im trying to say here is that you dont put people in that way. Now if you ENVY him cause he is only 22 yrs old and has 3 projects that he has done in the LRM in less than 5 months then you just a HATER.
> *


for record home boy...i never put anyone on blast! they came to me cus i got to paint them!!! 

this has to be the most stupidist comment i have ever read!

you muthas that dragged it out.....i wasnt going to say chit! why this lrm shit coming up!

what the fuck does that have to do with anything, shows how ignorant you are..... they were not to par and nothing i would expect from someone who has mag spread since you want to brng that up...i aint going to hold my tounge for noooo one!!!!


im a hater for not accepting someones work....your a joke!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2008, 10:36 AM~9957179
> *for record home boy...i never put anyone on blast!  they came to me cus i got to paint them!!!
> 
> this has to be the most  stupidist comment i have ever read!
> 
> you muthas that dragged it out.....i wasnt going to say chit!  why this lrm shit coming up!
> 
> what the fuck does that have to do with anything, shows how ignorant you are..... they were not to par and nothing i would expect from someone who has mag spread since you want to brng that up...i aint going to hold my tounge for noooo one!!!!
> im a hater for not accepting someones work....your a joke!
> *


The thing was that you posted them up and said who made them. Those were not yours so you shouldnt of posted them. Thats what my ignorant ass is trying to tell your ass clown ass.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 07:22 PM~9952608
> *for someone who still learning shouldnt be chargen full prices
> *


you learn every day, you never know to much.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

can someone post up the pics of em :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 09:01 PM~9920482
> *latest thing ive done..
> one reason why i have been online much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats hard!!!

major props


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 16 2008, 01:49 PM~9957831
> *can someone post up the pics of em :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=392006&st=0


----------



## sic713

get it right... im 23 now..
:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean paint job


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 17 2008, 09:06 AM~9962412
> *clean paint job
> *


YEAH NICE PAINT YOB...................


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## pimp

HEY SIC713 IF THIS PAGE IS ABOUT YOUR WORK I WANT A QUOTE FROM YOU IM OVER HERE IN FLORIDA I CAN SHIP YOU A CAR TO PAINT. ALL BLACK N SILVER. LET ME KNOW. " ARE YOU THE CANDY MAN"


----------



## sic713

im no candy man.. im just a sic man... i would need to know more infop about the car.. pics would help.. and a detail description of what you want done..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 11:11 AM~9978507
> *im no candy man.. im just a sic man... i would need to know more infop about the car.. pics would help.. and a detail description of what you want done..
> *



that dude is bullshittin you


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 12:10 PM~9978849
> *that dude is bullshittin you
> *


FO SHIZZLE............ :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:yes:


----------



## sic713

i got a new phone.. i need yall number agian


----------



## noe_from_texas

you want my # too mike?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2008, 06:45 PM~9998938
> *you want my # too mike?
> *


yea


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2008, 06:45 PM~9998938
> *you want my # too mike?
> *


yea


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

text sent


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2008, 10:44 PM~10001944
> *text sent
> *


X2.................


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## Medusa




----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 01:29 PM~9995571
> *i got a new phone.. i need yall number agian
> *


I don't know if you need mines, but just in case you have questions about my project :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

THANKS FOR ALL THE PM'S


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10023175
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PM'S
> *


YOUR WELCOME...............DARK DUDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 20 2006, 11:47 PM~6412588-->
> 
> 
> 
> something new...
> be on the look out
> sicslice style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> throwback
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 03:32 PM~7721840
> *SIC
> SIC713
> CATO
> DARKNESS
> BLACK-A-SAURUS
> CAPTAIN BLACK
> ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE
> DARKS
> PRINCE OF AFRICA
> MIKE THE WONDER *****
> BATMAN
> THE 6TH JACKSON BROTHER
> CHOCOLATE BUNNY
> DAT BOY
> TAKE YOUR PIC
> *



:uh:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota+Nov 24 2007, 12:14 PM~9293917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures of my little girls bike yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 24 2007, 10:37 PM~9524841
> *Any pictures?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Minnesota_@Jan 25 2008, 03:27 PM~9782977
> *How much longer?
> *


This bike was supose to be a gift for her 4th Birthday, her 5th will be here in 2 months. How much longer do you need?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 3 2008, 03:51 PM~10078898
> *This bike was supose to be a gift for her 4th Birthday, her 5th will be here in 2 months. How much longer do you need?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Minnesota

I might be in Texas around the end of April. Do you think it will be ready?


----------



## kiki

:0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 03:53 PM~10078917
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 22 2008, 06:03 AM~10228198
> *I might be in Texas around the end of April. Do you think it will be ready?
> *


its in primer right now.. i got a few pinholes and then its ready for paint..
its hard for me cause my compressor piston blew up.. so im borrowing the shops one now..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 11:13 AM~10229085
> *its in primer right now.. i got a few pinholes and then its ready for paint..
> its hard for me cause my compressor  piston blew up.. so im borrowing the shops one now..
> *


damn bro you working it to hard throwing out all them bad ass paint jobs


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 10:26 AM~10229167
> *damn bro you working it to hard throwing out all them bad ass paint jobs
> *


ive done fixed it twice.. 1st then pison seal went out.. so we replace the whole piston..
now the piston cracked in half..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 11:29 AM~10229182
> *ive done fixed it twice.. 1st then pison seal went out.. so we replace the whole piston..
> now the piston cracked in half..
> *


damn :0


----------



## Death Dealer

its here....


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 12:15 PM~10229652
> *its here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET.................. :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 01:15 PM~10229652
> *its here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i'll see you there jorge


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 02:15 PM~10229652
> *its here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## Str8crazy80

i guess i'm square then. i didnt do anything yesterday but work and everyone ealse i knew was out enjoying the day


----------



## 73monte




----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP for a homie painting my parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Wheres this fool been? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:16 PM~10246335
> *Wheres this fool been?  :dunno:
> *


putting in work :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10246384
> *putting in work :biggrin:
> *


word?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10246407
> *word?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10246384
> *putting in work :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 09:20 PM~10246384
> *putting in work :biggrin:
> *


Sic working? yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 07:14 PM~10246317
> *BUMP for a homie painting my parts
> *


nice truck .............. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 27 2008, 08:49 PM~10272861
> *nice truck .............. :biggrin:
> *


sorry the trucks not mine


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 12:08 AM~10274502
> *sorry the trucks not mine
> *


ITS STILL NICE............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10272125
> *Sic working? yeah right  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2008, 01:20 PM~10277938
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2008, 02:47 PM~10278160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

hno:

























12 in..hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10302142
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 in..hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad azz....................CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE........   :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

give me some time..
im catchin up slowly but surely..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:35 PM~10302165
> *give me some time..
> im catchin up slowly but surely..
> *


BITCH IM JUST F'N WIT YA ......YOUZ MY ***** GET ALL THAT PRACTICE THEN MINE WILL BE THE SIC-EST.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


....................................IN UR AZ PUTO....................................


----------



## sic713

you stoopid


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:46 PM~10302354
> *you stoopid
> *


BUT STILL WILL BE THE SIC-EST.......................


----------



## sic713

your farts are sic


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:58 PM~10302482
> *your farts are sic
> *


IT WAS THE PANCHOES........... :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10302142
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 in..hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: are thoes mine


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10302142
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 in..hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that a radio flyer


----------



## SantaBruta805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10302142
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 in..hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that a radio flyer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

yes


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 11:02 PM~9920489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one man show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, you patterend the shit out of this car!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

did you ever get my pm about my fender braces?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 1 2008, 03:45 AM~10305129
> *did you ever get my pm about my fender braces?
> *


yea.. but i couldnt find the pic..


----------



## sic713

more pics coming soon


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10312376
> *more pics coming soon
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2008, 06:24 AM~10305417
> *yea.. but i couldnt find the pic..
> *


than pm me clown  
I'll send you the pic again


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 04:45 PM~10319233
> *ttt
> *


NO T.T.B........... :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2008, 12:26 AM~10323226
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2008, 12:26 AM~10323226
> *:angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10312376
> *more pics coming soon
> *


SWEET ............... :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

ay sic you have some crazy talent


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 5 2008, 11:42 AM~10342251
> *ay sic you have some crazy talent
> *


X2........


----------



## sic713

thanks homie..
ive been blessed


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 08:20 PM~10350281
> *thanks homie..
> ive been blessed
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## sic713

chillin.. kickin back.. relaxin.. gettin ready for work tomorrow..

think im a throw a quick paint job on elsicko... didnt want to until i lifted it.. but fuck it.. im tired of riding primer..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:09 PM~10350714
> *chillin.. kickin back.. relaxin.. gettin ready for work tomorrow..
> 
> think im a throw a quick paint job on elsicko... didnt want to until i lifted it.. but fuck it.. im tired of riding primer..
> *


yea can not roll a primer whip bro paint that shit up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

just a simple two tone with silver over black..
flake with a couple of kandy patterns..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:43 PM~10351054
> *just a simple two tone with silver over black..
> flake with a couple of kandy patterns..
> *


yea simple lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thats is simple.. wehn i do put a show paitn job on it.. im going a flaked kandy red.. pattern the fuck out..


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 07:20 PM~10350281
> *thanks homie..
> ive been blessed
> *


WITH FRIED CHICKEN........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for a homie with my parts


----------



## lowlife-biker

my parts to


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 12 2008, 02:01 AM~10397008
> *my parts to
> *


and my bike frame................ :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

...my bike frame, seat pan and custom fenders :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

:cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 12 2008, 11:56 AM~10398905
> *...my bike frame, seat pan and custom fenders  :biggrin:
> *


me to me too...................... :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## 67Caprice

Nice work for a black guy


----------



## RAY_512

TTT for Sic!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Apr 17 2008, 02:28 PM~10439621
> *Nice work for a black guy
> *


have a feeling this is a fake user :uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2008, 03:46 PM~10440478
> *have a feeling this is a fake user :uh:
> *


or just a stupid mother fuker


----------



## Str8crazy80

i think sic is to busy for lil anymore


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 18 2008, 01:04 AM~10444531
> *i think sic is to busy for lil anymore
> *


fuck yea.. its boring on here anyways..
i need your addy.. fenders ae done.


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2008, 06:36 AM~10445219
> *fuck yea.. its boring on here anyways..
> i need your addy.. fenders ae done.
> *


 :cheesy: 
PM SENT


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## unique27

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2008, 12:29 PM~10453633
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn you just being a whore today lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 19 2008, 09:29 AM~10453097
> *:cheesy:
> PM SENT
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## sic713




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Nice to see you in here again homie.


----------



## sic713

im always here at night..
but i dont say much..
been too fuckin busy.. and too many mofos buggin me..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10595363
> *im always here at night..
> but i dont say much..
> been too fuckin busy.. and too many mofos buggin me..
> *


buggin you for what?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 10:00 PM~10595402
> *buggin you for what?
> *


everything.. my phone rings like crazy..i need to get away..

plus lil been boring ass fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:03 PM~10595425
> *everything.. my phone rings like crazy..i need to get away..
> 
> plus lil been boring ass fuck
> *


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 05:52 AM~10595335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMNN SIC, those spray paint cans on your dashboard look SIC! :0 :cheesy:  
good work man!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 10:05 PM~10595437
> *
> *


x2 hows all my parts comming


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 12:03 AM~10595425
> *everything.. my phone rings like crazy..i need to get away..
> 
> plus lil been boring ass fuck
> *


Sounds like u need 2 b on one of these :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up mike?


----------



## unique27




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 8 2008, 11:38 PM~10613809
> *x2 hows all my parts comming
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

x2


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 03:05 PM~10646305
> *x2
> *


x1 million


----------



## sic713




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

yous a damn fool! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

already know..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 11:10 PM~10658697
> *already know..
> *


WUZ UP MIKE


----------



## Rod lolo's

i was thinkin in use that idea off da cans


----------



## sic713

2 late


----------



## sic713




----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2008, 06:43 AM~10702874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badazz! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

both ridez lookin tight


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2008, 08:43 AM~10702874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good seeing ya again


----------



## mitchell26

kool, got anymore pics of the elco?


----------



## sergio187

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2008, 07:43 AM~10702874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice elco sic what header do you have on it and are you planing on changing it i got a 78 also and doing a frame off on a 80 dash looks crazy btw


----------



## sic713

naw im leaving the header the way it is..


----------



## Death Dealer

bad ass...


----------



## bad news

thanks again sic for the awesome paint fuck those guys that talk shit or they just go by here say awesome work never doubted youre work man


----------



## sic713

appriciate it..


----------



## Drop'em

Must be nice, i forgot what my shit looks like. lol


----------



## cali rydah

fuck sic713 :uh:


----------



## sic713

yeea.. fuck that black bitch


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

did you paint the top bar for it?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 25 2008, 01:55 PM~10733856
> *did you paint the top bar for it?
> *


dont have one for it so iam going to make a custom one down the road


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

FAAAACED?! that will be pretty cool but scary if you nut it


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 25 2008, 02:09 PM~10733904
> *FAAAACED?! that will be pretty cool but scary if you nut it
> *


thinking twist


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10733849
> *yeea.. fuck that black bitch
> *


that was racist... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 25 2008, 10:43 PM~10733583
> *thanks again sic for the awesome paint fuck those guys that talk shit or they just go by here say awesome work never doubted youre work man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I like that color 

How much shipped for that can of blue ribbon? :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 25 2008, 01:42 PM~10733810
> *Must be nice, i forgot what my shit looks like. lol
> *


me too


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10733849
> *yeea.. fuck that black bitch
> *


yeah!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 07:59 PM~10741817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin all hard and shit :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

i didnt even see him take that pic.. 
i was leanin... and jammin..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is your car cut?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news+May 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10733892-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont have one for it so iam going to make a custom one down the road
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@May 25 2008, 03:54 PM~10734356
> *thinking twist
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10733849
> *yeea.. fuck that black bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 26 2008, 09:46 PM~10742742
> *is your car cut?
> *


not yet.. trying to save money.. but everytime i get ahead.. something holds me back..

gas is killing me badly..


----------



## sic713

gossip....
:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

that monte looks pretty good my nig


----------



## hotstuff5964

tell them to get rid of the chrome header thing :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: hella gay :yessad:


----------



## sic713

to each and his own..


----------



## LOWX732

MAN I HAVENT BEEN IN IN A WHILE ... i see you finished both those projects ... also got a ? ... u still got my air switch ? im goin back to jersey this summer so i want to finish the bike


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10751835
> *MAN I HAVENT BEEN IN IN A WHILE ...  i see you finished both those projects ... also got a ? ... u still got my air switch ? im goin back to jersey this summer so i want to finish the bike
> *


yea.. i still got it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10751835
> *MAN I HAVENT BEEN IN IN A WHILE ...  i see you finished both those projects ... also got a ? ... u still got my air switch ? im goin back to jersey this summer so i want to finish the bike
> *


wuz up bro long time no chat how is everything??


----------



## sic713

finnaly got air in the shop... hoe ass electrican didnt wanna hook up the compressor, so we did it our selves...

feels good to get back to work..
updated pics coming soon... time to get on my grind..


----------



## sic713

my ride.. working on my guts right now..


----------



## sic713

hand pinstripes..
got pissed off, so i had to clear my mind


----------



## sic713

pinky from austin.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn looking good bro


----------



## sic713

i try...


----------



## Str8crazy80

good stuff...when you git back on track i need my parts when your done with them


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10801702
> *good stuff...when you git back on track i need my parts when your done with them
> *


your parts are 1st on the list..ill be posting pics of the progress


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

do you have your own shop or do you work for someone else ???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 4 2008, 09:49 PM~10801959
> *do you have your own shop or do you work for someone else ???
> *


i work with someone else.. i still do what i do.. i help him out on his projects..
but im more into traveling...and the pinstriping is where the money is..especially when its done by hand.. so im focusing on that more..

but all we do is drank and smoke at da shop..i dont drink but the others do


----------



## sic713




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10801702
> *good stuff...when you git back on track i need my parts when your done with them
> *


x2 remember I'm comming to us in august don't forget my handlebars


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10804053
> *x2 remember I'm comming to us in august don't forget my handlebars
> *


yea drop em called me and said youll be in the state.. so im a get them ready and ship them there.. 
i need to find a gold plater


----------



## lowlife-biker

if that gold turns out to be hard to find just ship it to D from wicked metal works as fast ass posible has has a chrome plater and does gold himself


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 5 2008, 11:03 PM~10810685
> *if that gold turns out to be hard to find just ship it to D from wicked metal works as fast ass posible has has a chrome plater and does gold himself
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10802096-->
> 
> 
> 
> i work with someone else.. i still do what i do.. i help him out on his projects..
> but im more into traveling...and the pinstriping is where the money is..especially when its done by hand.. so im focusing on that more..
> 
> but all we do is drank and smoke at da shop..i dont drink but the others do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Jun 6 2008, 12:03 AM~10810685
> *if that gold turns out to be hard to find just ship it to D from wicked metal works as fast ass posible has has a chrome plater and does gold himself
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 10 2008, 07:56 PM~10842049-->
> 
> 
> 
> did some striping this past weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jun 10 2008, 07:57 PM~10842079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## sic713




----------



## Str8crazy80

nice  

when you gonna git to my parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2008, 09:48 PM~10851087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10743683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gossip....
> :uh:
> *


gawd dayum!!! sic713 duz all dis by hiself?
mofuka talentid as fuk!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 12:09 AM~10852669
> *nice
> 
> when you gonna git to my parts
> *


as soon as pinky is gone.. it will be done this weekend..


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10853311
> *as soon as pinky is gone.. it will be done this weekend..
> *


kool


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10853311
> *as soon as pinky is gone.. it will be done this weekend..
> *


THEN YOU CAN FINISH KIKI FRAME HAHAHAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

we got a new project instead of that frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looking good Sic.


----------



## Dee Luxe

Wow!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## excalibur

I swear to god, if I can come up with the loot, I want you to paint the caddy.


----------



## sic713

im not as expensive as you think


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:21 PM~10885067
> *im not as expensive as you think
> *


how much for paint?? 20''? do u do tanks? and skirts?


----------



## sic713

when this bike is complete.. its gunna hurt them boys..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 16 2008, 09:27 PM~10885132
> *how much for paint?? 20''? do u do tanks? and skirts?
> *


details of what u want done for paint and etc..diamond tank? egular..
details details details homie


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10885284
> *details of what u want done for paint and etc..diamond tank? egular..
> details details details homie
> *


mabad homie just a regular tank and skirts then paint maybe sum blue with patterns and flakes and striping


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for the man with paint skills


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 24 2008, 11:50 AM~10939751
> *bump for the man with paint skills
> *


and who has my bike parts for 5 months now and I paid in full, yipeee.......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 28 2008, 06:49 AM~10968828
> *and who has my bike parts for 5 months now and I paid in full, yipeee.......
> *


it will be worth the wait..
ive actually already started..


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2008, 08:32 AM~10969083
> *it will be worth the wait..
> ive actually already started..
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2008, 10:32 AM~10969083
> *it will be worth the wait..
> ive actually already started..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 28 2008, 06:49 AM~10968828
> *and who has my bike parts for 5 months now and I paid in full, yipeee.......
> *


gawd dayum!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 29 2008, 03:46 PM~10975049
> *gawd dayum!
> *


you have to wait for good work


----------



## sic713

no , i been lazy too.. i use to be a lil faster, but i dunno.. ***** sometimes just says fuck it!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 10:38 PM~10885265
> *when this bike is complete.. its gunna hurt them boys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis bike jus got the finishing clear dis weekend.....it will be ready real soon


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 11:38 PM~10885265
> *when this bike is complete.. its gunna hurt them boys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: *I know that frame!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10976470
> *no , i been lazy  too.. i use to be a lil faster, but i dunno.. ***** sometimes just says fuck it!!
> *


damn shhhhhh i was trying to make you look good lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 29 2008, 09:37 PM~10977024
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I know that frame!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



u know nothing canada boy


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 29 2008, 10:50 PM~10977131
> *u know nothing canada boy
> *


*I know enough!!* :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

i knw sum things to buddy.......i know...umm.....well hell i forgot


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10977076
> *damn shhhhhh i was trying to make you look good lol
> *


lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 29 2008, 10:58 PM~10977209
> *i knw sum things to buddy.......i know...umm.....well hell i forgot
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10977211
> *lol
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2008, 07:33 PM~10976470
> *no , i been lazy  too.. i use to be a lil faster, but i dunno.. ***** sometimes just says fuck it!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowlife-biker

one month to go homie and don't forget to ship it to straight clown'n cuz when I arrive In NC I want my handlebars gold plated at my house


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10982396
> *one month to go homie and don't forget to ship it to straight clown'n cuz when I arrive In NC I want my handlebars gold plated at my house
> *


is he getting them gold plated for you?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 05:25 PM~10983404
> *is he getting them gold plated for you?
> *


you do not i do gold plating and i have chrome plater :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 04:37 PM~10983499
> *you do not i do gold plating and i have  chrome plater  :biggrin:
> *


what, im lost..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 05:41 PM~10983529
> *what, im lost..
> *


do i do it all my cutter does my chrome platinga nd i have a gold plating machine :biggrin: i been waiting for you to have me do your parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 05:47 PM~10983567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 06:47 PM~10983567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's sic :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 30 2008, 08:04 PM~10984526
> *Now that's sic  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 07:01 PM~10984512
> *do i do it all my cutter does my chrome platinga nd i have a gold plating machine :biggrin:  i been waiting for you to have me do your parts
> *


ok.. ill finish them and send them out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10984644
> *ok.. ill finish them and send them out
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 30 2008, 07:26 PM~10984686-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 07:20 PM~10984644
> *ok.. ill finish them and send them out
> *


----------



## sic713

so.. im gettin ready to repaint my car again..
i need some help on this one..
my fav colors are red n black..

interior is all kandy red.. so i cant paint the car that same color..

so..
should i paint it all black..with silver and candy red leaf..

or leave it two tone with the red patterns.

my rims later on will be red and black also.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11041873
> *so.. im gettin ready to repaint my car again..
> i need some help on this one..
> my fav colors are red n black..
> 
> interior is all kandy red.. so i cant paint the car that same color..
> 
> so..
> should i paint it all black..with silver and candy red leaf..
> 
> or leave it two tone with the red patterns.
> 
> my rims later on will be red and black also.
> *


damn both ways sounds sic


----------



## sic713

im lost..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 08:44 PM~11041957
> *im lost..
> *


black with silver adn red leafing and patts


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11041957
> *im lost..
> *


PAINT IT THE WAY YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO PAINT MY BIKE....... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

fuck yo bike..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 12:21 PM~11047125
> *fuck yo bike..
> *


my uncle (kiki) say tu madre guey.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 01:21 PM~11047125
> *fuck yo bike..
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

i say all black with red patterns, with silver leaf outlined in red pinstripe. the rims would look cool colored black with red/chrome spokes


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 9 2008, 03:33 PM~11047835
> *i say all black with red patterns, with silver leaf outlined in red pinstripe.    the rims would look cool colored black with red/chrome spokes
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i am good


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 9 2008, 12:37 PM~11047299
> *my uncle (kiki) say tu madre guey.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tell your uncle to suck the tip of my pee pee


----------



## sic713

fender is next..
im back on the ball now.. finnaly


----------



## sic713

powerwheel project
doina frame off.. :
lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11051284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender is next..
> im back on the ball now.. finnaly
> *


about time lmfao looking good mike


----------



## sic713

i know right


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 08:11 AM~11053999
> *i know right
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

new pics..
kandy powerwheel..
hok magenta over silver..
with a coat of red/blue flip flop pearl..


----------



## sic713

taped


----------



## sic713

candy


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## sic713

next up..
gas scooter..


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11057955
> *taped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that boy good :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jul 10 2008, 03:26 PM~11057987-->
> 
> 
> 
> that boy good  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir.. i must admit.. i got a lil skill in me..
> more than others think..i hope my homeboy likes the quality :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11058007
> *:cheesy:
> *


still waiting on a certain lil tiger


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11058048
> *yes sir.. i must admit.. i got a lil skill in me..
> more than others think..i hope my homeboy likes the quality :uh:
> 
> still waiting on a certain lil tiger
> *


you learned it by watching my topics with the rattle can paint jobs


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11058057
> *you learned it by watching my topics with the rattle can paint jobs
> *


i started off with rattle can foo..
:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

just kidding mike, good to see your still doing this stuff, and getting better at it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 10 2008, 03:45 PM~11058147
> *just kidding mike, good to see your still doing this stuff, and getting better at it
> *


i know :biggrin: ..
im a always do it..
just been havin a bunch of person shit goin on..finnaly back on the ball


----------



## krazymex

hey homie where can i get the paint you used????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by krazymex_@Jul 10 2008, 05:08 PM~11059031
> *hey homie where can i get the paint you used????
> *


any local paint store.. or the internet..

www.kustomshop.com
www.smartshoppersinc.com


----------



## krazymex

thanks homie.....


----------



## sic713

anytime


----------



## krazymex

hey homie got another question what cain of paint is the gray color????


----------



## sic713

its just a silver metallic..
with a shit load of flake


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Wow. After the bike, I'm sending you my pedal car next.


----------



## sic713

lol.. cool.. i like painting pedal cars.. its been a while since i done one


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 03:23 PM~11057960
> *candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


updates monday.. tommorow is elsicko day...


----------



## sic713

I love big black cock.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11074782
> *I love big black cock.
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2008, 02:20 PM~11074782
> *I love big black cock.
> *


werddd...w..w..wait..what?


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11074782
> *I love big black cock.
> *


i bet you do


----------



## sic713

fuckin asshole homer pimpson fuckin around.. thats what i get for leaving my shit open at his house


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2008, 12:24 AM~11075874
> *fuckin asshole homer pimpson fuckin around.. thats what i get for leaving my shit open at his house
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11080657
> *sure  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin the same thing :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

forgottologoutowned!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

yep


----------



## lowlife-biker

any newz on the handlebarz?


----------



## Str8crazy80

parts mike???


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 14 2008, 12:41 PM~11084969
> *parts mike???
> *


i guess you didnt see you mirrors done then.. they a few pages back
im still workin on the lil fender..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 02:04 PM~11085606
> *i guess you didnt see you mirrors done then.. they a few pages back
> im still workin on the lil fender..
> *


WHAT ABOUT MINE BIT*%.............. :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 09:20 PM~11074782
> *I love big black cock.
> *


 :barf: :barf: You *** Its nice to have a *** that paints good like you your still cool


----------



## sic713

ok


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11090663
> *ok
> *


Thats REC fool, he has 2 accounts. FUCK THAT BITCH


----------



## sic713

i know.. he stupid like that


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 14 2008, 02:04 PM~11085606-->
> 
> 
> 
> i guess you didnt see you mirrors done then.. they a few pages back
> im still workin on the lil fender..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookes good mike. sorry i didnt look i've been off line for a while computers internet works when it wants to :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 08:32 PM~11051284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender is next..
> im back on the ball now.. finnaly
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 14 2008, 09:17 AM~11083393
> *any newz on the handlebarz?
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 16 2008, 03:54 AM~11100995
> *
> *


just need to be welded.. already cut and bent the peices..no pics cause my damn batts are low


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11080657
> *sure  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 07:22 AM~11101591
> *just need to be welded.. already cut and bent the peices..no pics cause my damn batts are low
> *


cool homie


----------



## sic713

they are welded but i forgot the gooseneck peice at home.. ill finish them today hopefully..i got court today, and i gotta pick up a tux for a wedding


----------



## krazymex

hey homie like how many oz i need to paint a frame?????


----------



## sic713

get a quart of everything


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 09:37 AM~11110730
> *they are welded but i forgot the gooseneck peice at home.. ill finish them today hopefully..i got court today, and i gotta pick up a tux for a wedding
> *


let em know before you ship it cause i am going to have you ship it to my homie and he will take it to the plater :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sure will


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 09:17 AM~11119885
> *sure will
> *


SURE WILL WHAT FOOL?????????????????? :uh: ....................


----------



## krazymex

like what you mean of everything????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by krazymex_@Jul 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11125679
> *like what you mean of everything????
> *


primer,color,clear..
if you go candy then a quart of a silver or gold base..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 10:37 AM~11110730
> *they are welded but i forgot the gooseneck peice at home.. ill finish them today hopefully..i got court today, and i gotta pick up a tux for a wedding
> *


Darkness gettin married? Where my invite homie :0


----------



## sic713

yea the fuck right..
married to d game


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2008, 09:49 AM~11126994
> *yea the fuck right..
> married to d game
> *


----------



## Death Dealer

bada bing


----------



## sic713

sup homie..
where you been my short dark complected friend..

seen diamond studs lately.. 
hahahaa


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2008, 01:09 AM~11130293
> *sup homie..
> where you been my short dark complected friend..
> 
> seen diamond studs lately..
> hahahaa
> *


lol. i've been kewl mayne! just working, same crap as usual. and urself?? busy as usual too.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 20 2008, 08:17 AM~11131421
> *lol. i've been kewl mayne! just working, same crap as usual. and urself?? busy as usual too.
> *


yea.. running around htown..
today is my alone time.. and i still gotta go work


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2008, 09:49 AM~11126994
> *yea the fuck right..
> married to d game
> *


X2...................TU MADRE DARKNESS.....................


----------



## FunkytownRoller

hey SIC, wassup man, you gonna get in on the raffle or what...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki+Jul 23 2008, 10:39 AM~11158499-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2...................TU MADRE DARKNESS.....................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Jul 23 2008, 12:12 PM~11159358
> *hey SIC, wassup man, you gonna get in on the raffle or what...
> *


raffle for???


----------



## sic713

oh yea.. how much to engrave my door handle for the elco.. just one tho


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 01:26 PM~11160106
> *oh yea.. how much to engrave my door handle for the elco.. just one tho
> *


WAT IT DEW MY ***** ????? HOWS IT HANGING IN H-TOWN............


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 03:23 PM~11160071
> *:biggrin:
> raffle for???
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421139

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Dee Luxe

Just passing through :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jul 25 2008, 05:08 AM~11175674
> *Just passing through :wave:
> *


x19


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 26 2008, 01:01 AM~11182683
> *x19
> *


x20........... :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

any pics of my handlebars?


----------



## sic713

no batts in camera...
bars are done..
im waiting on someone to give me the address to ship them..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 04:38 PM~11191076
> *no batts in camera...
> bars are done..
> im waiting on someone to give me the address to ship them..
> *


he has not replyed sorry lol :biggrin: but i will get


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 03:38 PM~11191076
> *no batts in camera...
> bars are done..
> im waiting on someone to give me the address to ship them..
> *


BROKE AZ *****...........  ......................TU MADRE......


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 27 2008, 03:38 PM~11191076-->
> 
> 
> 
> no batts in camera...
> bars are done..
> im waiting on someone to give me the address to ship them..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 27 2008, 03:46 PM~11191118
> *he has not replyed sorry lol  :biggrin:  but i will get
> *


you two will fix that ship of my handle bars by yourself right?


----------



## sic713

the bars are ready to go out..
im just waitin on the address


----------



## lowlife-biker

PM darren


----------



## sic713

already did.. i pmed him last week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i will get the address today bro


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:59 AM~11196706
> *already did.. i pmed him last week
> *


BROKE AZ ***** .....................YEAH I SAID IT *****!!!!!!!!!!
OH YEAH.......................TU MADRE........... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

kiki,go sit in the corner...


----------



## BayRyder

updates?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Jul 31 2008, 06:40 PM~11228983
> *updates?
> *


 :|


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for mike


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## sic713




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2008, 09:23 PM~11270803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS A GOPED!!!


----------



## sic713

yea.. kandied.. leafed and striped


----------



## Str8crazy80

you gonna come to our show sat?


----------



## Str8crazy80

it might be far but good moneys if you did some striping


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2008, 09:50 PM~11271100
> *yea.. kandied.. leafed and striped
> *


what it dew my *****.................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Aug 5 2008, 11:50 PM~11271973-->
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna come to our show sat?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 11:50 PM~11271979
> *it might be far but good moneys if you did some striping
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 07:01 AM~11272745
> *what it dew my *****.................
> *


chillin


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2008, 07:25 AM~11272853
> *i dunno
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> chillin
> *


WHATS FOR LUNCH PANCHOS ...... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

no.. chicken


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2008, 10:13 AM~11273940
> *no.. chicken
> *


FROM PANCHOS ???? MAN I NEED TO GO AND KICK IT UP IN H-TOWN REAL SOON HOMIE GET SOME MORE WORK DONE........


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## BayRyder

:wave:


----------



## sic713

sup homie.. the whole scooter is painted and all..
im workin on the gas tank.. did you grind off something cause it was real rough.. i didnt wanna put bondo, but im a have to..

other than that.. everything else is done


----------



## BayRyder

ya. there were some letters on there i grinded off


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Aug 13 2008, 09:14 PM~11338994
> *ya. there were some letters on there i grinded off
> *


cool..thats what i was thinking.. ill get some batts tommorow so i can post pics for you..


----------



## Str8crazy80

have you made any progress on my lil front fender


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 14 2008, 12:17 AM~11340331
> *  have you made any progress on my lil front fender
> *


not yet..
but i got it here with me at the shop..


----------



## Str8crazy80

kool just checking. i dont rember asking you sat. about it


----------



## sic713

you didnt.. 




anyways.
elsicko interior peices..









some stripes for a local shop..
built to drag customs


----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good


----------



## sic713




----------



## BayRyder

:happysad:


----------



## Death Dealer

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80

NICE


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11386581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does the water fountain work? :0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 08:41 PM~11398139
> *does the water fountain work?  :0
> *


thats what he uses to mix his paint :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 20 2008, 08:41 PM~11398139-->
> 
> 
> 
> does the water fountain work?  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. i actually walked by it today and push the button like it actually worked.
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:42 PM~11398151
> *thats what he uses to mix his paint  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11398246
> *lol.. i actually walked by it today and push the button like it actually worked.
> 
> *


ha ha waterfountainowned


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok iv been very patient but now you got me mad man,
I paid you nine months ago to make me some simple handle bars, even tho I had to wait a long time you said you always make your deadline so I trusted you on that,
I told you ten times I wanted you to ship out my handlebars before I got to america so darren could plate em, you had three weeks to ship em and still nothing arrived at darrens house, now I have to pay shipping for my forks and sissybars and handlebars just because of yo lazzy ass 
shipping will cost me about 150 dollar just because of that.
Nice way to screw a homie man, appreciate it... :twak:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT

WAS UP HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME 2 DO SOMETHING SIC TO MY HOLE CAR ITS ME FROM CHICAGO U DID MY BIKE LAST YEAR 


DIS IS DA CAR


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Aug 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11402374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok iv been very patient but now you got me mad man,
> I paid you nine months ago to make me some simple handle bars, even tho I had to wait a long time you said you always make your deadline so I trusted you on that,
> I told you ten times I wanted you to ship out my handlebars before I got to america so darren could plate em, you had three weeks to ship em and still nothing arrived at darrens house, now I have to pay shipping for my forks and sissybars and handlebars just because of yo lazzy ass
> shipping will cost me about 150 dollar just because of that.
> Nice way to screw a homie man, appreciate it... :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when i told d your bars where done.. it took him a week in a half to get me the address.. at the time i had the shipping money but by time he did.. i didnt have the money to ship them.. and i still dont.. times are hard for me right now.. i got alot of personal shit going on right now..
> 
> theres really nothing i can do right now, when i get the extra money ill send them out..
> 
> your welcome. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KANDY_PAINT_@Aug 21 2008, 11:52 AM~11403038
> *WAS UP HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE ME 2 DO SOMETHING SIC TO MY HOLE CAR ITS ME FROM CHICAGO U DID MY BIKE LAST YEAR
> DIS IS DA CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember you homie..
what kind of car you wanna do this too..


----------



## sic713

fuck this shit....


----------



## KANDY_PAINT

ITS A HONDA CIVIC 93


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Aug 21 2008, 12:38 PM~11403426
> *ITS A HONDA CIVIC 93
> *


easiest way for me to figure out the total.. send me a pm with details.. as for what you want done to the car, color, if you want painted rims.. etc etc..

or you can call me.. number in my sig


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11402374
> *ok iv been very patient but now you got me mad man,
> I paid you nine months ago to make me some simple handle bars, even tho I had to wait a long time you said you always make your deadline so I trusted you on that,
> I told you ten times I wanted you to ship out my handlebars before I got to america so darren could plate em, you had three weeks to ship em and still nothing arrived at darrens house, now I have to pay shipping for my forks and sissybars and handlebars just because of yo lazzy ass
> shipping will cost me about 150 dollar just because of that.
> Nice way to screw a homie man, appreciate it... :twak:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME ASAP.


----------



## sic713

fuck that *****...
im fed up...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 02:08 PM~11404169
> *fuck that *****...
> im fed up...
> *



Dont worry I will talk to him, homie. There's no reason to put poeple on blast like that. Thats why theres PM'S then after that dont work then handle your buisness. Like the topic I did, I didnt mention no names, he being the man that he is stepped up and everything got squared away.


----------



## sic713

yea oh welll..

back to da business'


----------



## sic713




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 03:17 PM~11404771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAR TIME


----------



## sic713

no.. not yet..
still got alot more to go..


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11404107
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME ASAP.
> *


why


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 21 2008, 04:46 PM~11405524
> *why
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowlife-biker

answered


----------



## hotstuff5964

that cutty is looking fresh


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 02:08 PM~11404169
> *fuck that *****...
> im fed up...
> *


forget them kids. worry about your grown up stuff :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 05:15 PM~11405771
> *forget them kids. worry about your grown up stuff :biggrin:
> *


some dont understand fam comes 1st..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11405822
> *some dont understand fam comes 1st..
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11405822
> *some dont understand fam comes 1st..
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11405822
> *some dont understand fam comes 1st..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## zfelix

i like the way u faded that one pattern blue to purple thats very professional! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2008, 10:21 AM~11405822
> *some dont understand fam comes 1st..
> *


always bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2008, 11:18 PM~11417275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

who would we know it was sic painted if all paint jobs are different :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Aug 23 2008, 08:32 AM~11418339-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like the way u faded that one pattern blue to purple thats very professional! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks..
> i liked it myself.. something new from me.. never really fone that..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 09:04 AM~11418451
> *always bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala65_@Aug 23 2008, 09:17 AM~11418514
> *who would we know it was sic painted if all paint jobs  are different  :0
> *


thats the whole point.. its hard to make em different..


----------



## REC

:0 sic graphics


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2008, 11:27 AM~11418550
> *thanks..
> i liked it myself.. something new from me.. never really fone that..
> 
> 
> thats the whole point.. its hard to make em different..
> *


 :uh: you were supposed to post that pic of boilers car

"sic fucken 713"


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 23 2008, 09:28 AM~11418557
> *:uh:  you were supposed to post that pic of boilers car
> 
> "sic fucken 713"
> *


lol. speaking of that car..

its about to get a painted frame.. chrome undies..


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

I dnt know wat dez fenders look like or whoz they are but sumone owes me gas money or ill put them on a project bike n keep them


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 04:32 PM~11425856
> *I dnt know wat dez fenders look like or whoz they are but sumone owes me gas money or ill put them on a project bike n keep them
> *


lol.. ill come pick em up from ya.. ill call you later..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 05:32 PM~11425856
> *I dnt know wat dez fenders look like or whoz they are but sumone owes me gas money or ill put them on a project bike n keep them
> *


  if they mine then SA ROLLERZ owes you cuz i paid for them shipped :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 21 2008, 12:31 PM~11403368-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck this shit....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Aug 23 2008, 03:00 PM~11420087
> *lol. speaking of that car..
> 
> its about to get a painted frame.. chrome undies..
> *


 :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 24 2008, 07:33 PM~11426660
> * if they mine then  SA ROLLERZ owes you cuz i paid for them shipped :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



i aint trippin.......jus a homie hook up


----------



## kiki

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 06:54 PM~11426843
> *i aint trippin.......jus a homie hook up
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 24 2008, 07:54 PM~11426843
> *i aint trippin.......jus a homie hook up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## sic713




----------



## Death Dealer

shit looks clean as hell.


----------



## noe_from_texas

that boy good i tell you !!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 25 2008, 05:46 PM~11435185
> *shit looks clean as hell.
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good sic uffin:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Aug 21 2008, 12:32 PM~11402374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok iv been very patient but now you got me mad man,
> I paid you nine months ago to make me some simple handle bars, even tho I had to wait a long time you said you always make your deadline so I trusted you on that,
> I told you ten times I wanted you to ship out my handlebars before I got to america so darren could plate em, you had three weeks to ship em and still nothing arrived at darrens house, now I have to pay shipping for my forks and sissybars and handlebars just because of yo lazzy ass
> shipping will cost me about 150 dollar just because of that.
> Nice way to screw a homie man, appreciate it... :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Drop'[email protected] 21 2008, 03:59 PM~11404107
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME ASAP.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Aug 21 2008, 06:46 PM~11405524
> *why
> *


It's not nice to put someone on blast like that. I should know. I'm suspended from my club for blasting someone on the net and just to think, I tried to be lady like. Oh, well that didn't work. :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM~11437757
> *It's not nice to put someone on blast like that. I should know. I'm suspended from my club for blasting someone on the net and just to think, I tried to be lady like.  Oh, well that didn't work. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 25 2008, 08:37 PM~11437858
> *:0
> *


all i need now is the frame.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 09:38 PM~11437879
> *all i need now is the frame.
> *


damn i thought you had it already?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 25 2008, 08:42 PM~11437922
> *damn i thought you had it already?
> *


everytime we met up. we both forget..ill prob drive up there this weekend and get it.. no biggie..

me and him both a slow retards


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 10:29 PM~11438430
> *everytime we met up. we both forget..ill prob drive up there this weekend and get it.. no biggie..
> 
> me and him both a slow retards
> *


 :biggrin: this bike is stressing me out


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11438430
> *everytime we met up. we both forget..ill prob drive up there this weekend and get it.. no biggie..
> 
> me and him both a slow retards
> *


QUIT LAGGING FUCK TARDS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

NICE PAINT JOBS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Aug 25 2008, 09:46 PM~11438599-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  this bike is stressing me out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont stress.. ill make ya happy
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 25 2008, 09:48 PM~11438617
> *QUIT LAGGING FUCK TARDS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol..
i know i been lazy ass fuck on the weekends..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 11:00 PM~11438700
> *dont stress.. ill make ya happy
> 
> lol..
> i know i been lazy ass fuck on the weekends..
> *


i know you will but wont do me no good with out parts  
fuck it im just going to show the frame fuck all the other parts :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 25 2008, 11:48 PM~11438617
> *QUIT LAGGING FUCK TARDS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i even called that fool to see if he was at a show. then i showed up, and forgot that he was going to be there :angry: vegas is stressing me out

even though we in the same city, we still over an hour away from each other.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Aug 25 2008, 10:05 PM~11438736-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know you will but wont do me no good with out parts
> fuck it im just going to show the frame fuck all the other parts :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol fuck it.. frame and fenders on a turntable..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2008, 10:19 PM~11438848
> *i even called that fool to see if he was at a show.  then i showed up, and forgot that he was going to be there :angry:  vegas is stressing me out
> 
> even though we in the same city, we still over an hour away from each other.
> *


hell yea.. ill meet you at monroe and 45 s..
hahaha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 10:22 PM~11438875
> *lol fuck it.. frame and fenders on a turntable..
> hell yea.. ill meet you at monroe and 45 s..
> hahaha
> *


LEAVE NOW YOU'LL BE HOME BY 2 A.M


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 25 2008, 10:25 PM~11438889
> *LEAVE NOW YOU'LL BE HOME BY 2 A.M
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 26 2008, 12:22 AM~11438875-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol fuck it.. frame and fenders on a turntable..
> hell yea.. ill meet you at monroe and 45 s..
> hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fukk you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2008, 12:25 AM~11438889
> *LEAVE NOW YOU'LL BE HOME BY 2 A.M
> *


thats right down the street from his house.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2008, 10:43 PM~11439030
> *fukk you
> thats right down the street from his house.
> *


haha,, a 10 min drive for me.. and 45 min drive fr you..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 11:22 PM~11438875
> *lol fuck it.. frame and fenders on a turntable..
> hell yea.. ill meet you at monroe and 45 s..
> hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 01:01 AM~11439723
> *haha,, a 10 min drive for me.. and 45 min drive fr you..
> *


RIGHT BY THE PANCHOS .................SWEET IM THERE...... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 06:20 PM~11445754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS NICE..................... :angry:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 12:00 AM~11438700
> *dont stress.. ill make ya happy
> 
> lol..
> i know i been lazy ass fuck on the weekends..
> *


What are you going to do to luxuriousloc's??? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 06:20 PM~11445754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always like the old school look. that looks nice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Aug 30 2008, 09:39 AM~11478149
> *What are you going to do to luxuriousloc's???  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


paint..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 30 2008, 09:43 AM~11478164
> *i always like the old school look. that looks nice
> *


X2.......


----------



## Str8crazy80

got the mirrows put on mike they look good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

tight..
all you need now is a fender..lol :uh:



fuckin sucks cause im a be behind a week now.. transmission on el sicko took a shit on me..

so now i gotta drop it.. and re build the cluthes..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 05:18 PM~11484990
> *tight..
> all you need now is a fender..lol :uh:
> fuckin sucks cause im a be behind a week now.. transmission on el sicko took a shit on me..
> 
> so now i gotta drop it.. and re build the cluthes..
> *


 :burn: I hate transmissions. Every car so far that I have owned so far has had a fucked up transmission.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 05:21 PM~11485002
> *:burn:  I hate transmissions. Every car so far that I have owned so far has had a fucked up transmission.
> *


yea.. this tranny has been good to me.. i drive my shit everyday..
but hopefully by thursday ill be back on the road..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 06:17 PM~11485290
> *yea.. those tranny's has been good to me.. i drive my shit everyday..
> but hopefully by thursday ill be back on the road looking for another one..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 06:17 PM~11485290
> *yea.. this tranny has been good to me.. i drive my shit everyday..
> but hopefully by thursday ill be back on the road..
> *


YOU GOT ONE CAUSE I THINK I GOT ONE IN MY GARAGE MY *****....


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 05:18 PM~11484990
> *tight..
> all you need now is a fender..lol :uh:
> fuckin sucks cause im a be behind a week now.. transmission on el sicko took a shit on me..
> 
> so now i gotta drop it.. and re build the cluthes..
> *


no more tokyo drift :nono:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 31 2008, 02:38 PM~11484111
> *got the mirrows put on mike they look good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you mount the fork?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 31 2008, 07:35 PM~11485814
> *no more tokyo drift  :nono:
> *


lol.. i try not too..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2008, 07:40 PM~11485851
> *how do you mount the fork?
> *


magic


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 31 2008, 08:12 PM~11486071
> *magic
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

HOWS MY FENDER COMMING ALONG MIKE????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2008, 07:40 PM~11485851
> *how do you mount the fork?
> *


they just weld it on a tube the has clamp holding it on top of the neck


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 8 2008, 09:36 PM~11554137
> *HOWS MY FENDER COMMING ALONG MIKE????
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 12:14 PM~11586268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mr 3d bicycle?


----------



## sic713

no


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 02:14 PM~11586268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 12:14 PM~11586268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats going to be low


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 12:14 PM~11586268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  FUCKIN NICE......


----------



## Str8crazy80

Wtf is that thing. Lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 13 2008, 01:47 PM~11593555
> *Wtf is that thing. Lol
> *


looks like a bike display and the bike both at the same time .


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 13 2008, 02:47 PM~11593555
> *Wtf is that thing. Lol
> *


block of bondo


----------



## kiki

HIGH


----------



## BayRyder

Whats up with my parts sic, check yo pm's asap???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 08:02 AM~11598118
> *block of bondo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 12:14 PM~11586268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is that lolo from space :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 01:14 PM~11586268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT A BOAT????


----------



## 713WildBill

here it is i saw this bike in mr 3ds topic...looks good, its kind of differnt.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 15 2008, 09:00 PM~12168215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is i saw this bike in mr 3ds topic...looks good, its kind of differnt.
> *


That back fender looks like the fredy fender


----------



## sic713

*so yea... sics back..
whoo fkin hooo..
but iked fucked up my shit... and i couldnt get the internet here at my new place till now..dad kicked my black ass out.. and yea.. having a garage full of paint supplies is pretty hard to move out with...and find somewhere to store oa ...

i know i have some of yalls parts... im sorry for taking to long.. i didnt plan on it.. but thats just how it went...
those that have paid me.. im not going to rip you of your money like some on here have... i always settle my debts..

dee i will be working on your bike full time next week...luxurious.. i got everything i need for yours..just send me money for clear like we agreed... marcos.. let me find that lil fkin fender,,, i hide it somewhere...
bayryder.. i just need to clear your tank.. and mail it to ya..
magnifcos last minute rush will be over ..and i can get back focused..

if you forgive me.. cool... :biggrin: if not. middle finger to ya!
:biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 15 2008, 10:00 PM~12168215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is i saw this bike in mr 3ds topic...looks good, its kind of differnt.
> *


I this bike going for a boty title?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:10 PM~12216933
> *so yea... sics back..
> whoo fkin hooo..
> but iked fucked up my shit... and i couldnt get the internet here at my new place till now..dad kicked my black ass out.. and yea.. having a garage full of paint supplies is pretty hard to move out with...and find  somewhere to store oa ...
> 
> i know i have some of yalls parts... im sorry for taking to long.. i didnt plan on it.. but thats just how it went...
> those that have paid me.. im not going to rip you of your money like some on here have... i always settle my debts..
> 
> dee i will be working on your bike full time next week...luxurious.. i got everything i need for yours..just send me money for clear like we agreed... marcos.. let me find that lil fkin fender,,, i hide it somewhere...
> bayryder.. i just need to clear your tank.. and mail it to ya..
> magnifcos  last minute rush will be over ..and i can get back focused..
> 
> if you forgive me.. cool... :biggrin:  if not. middle finger to ya!
> :biggrin:
> *


Its all good homie. Take your time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:13 PM~12216966
> *I this bike going for a boty title?
> *


its a secret.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 11:18 PM~12217032
> *Its all good homie. Take your time.
> *


worse thing you could say to a painter


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 10:18 PM~12217032
> *Its all good homie. Take your time.
> *


cant.. i gotta stay on my grind..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2008, 10:19 PM~12217043
> *worse thing you could say to a painter
> *


Thats ok, he isnt painting SHIT for me.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12217088
> *Thats ok, he isnt painting SHIT for me.
> *


haha.. thats good to know..


----------



## ROBERTO G

since the economy is going to shit. are your prices going down too? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2008, 10:27 PM~12217155
> *since the economy is going to shit. are your prices going down too? :biggrin:
> *


my prices never been high.. aint trying to get rich off this shit.. just wanna put out some clean work.. and make my customers smile..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:30 PM~12217182
> *my prices never been high.. aint trying to get rich off this shit.. just wanna put out some clean work.. and  make my customers smile..
> *


----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

my nukka :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 817Lowrider

I didint know you were going with brown! :0


----------



## sic713

we building lowriders over here *****.. we dont sit on the computer all day and talk shit..


----------



## sic713

while i been away.. the elco got a lil something in the back for em.. pull up or shut it..




















art krimes bish!
no more el sicko


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:39 PM~12217270
> *we building lowriders  over here *****.. we dont sit on the computer all day and talk shit..
> *


----------



## sic713

new cards for o8-09


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:32 PM~12217210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good bro


----------



## 84 BLAZER

i need some pinstriping on my bike


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:10 PM~12216933
> *so yea... sics back..
> whoo fkin hooo..
> but iked fucked up my shit... and i couldnt get the internet here at my new place till now..dad kicked my black ass out.. and yea.. having a garage full of paint supplies is pretty hard to move out with...and find  somewhere to store oa ...
> 
> i know i have some of yalls parts... im sorry for taking to long.. i didnt plan on it.. but thats just how it went...
> those that have paid me.. im not going to rip you of your money like some on here have... i always settle my debts..
> 
> dee i will be working on your bike full time next week...luxurious.. i got everything i need for yours..just send me money for clear like we agreed... marcos.. let me find that lil fkin fender,,, i hide it somewhere...
> bayryder.. i just need to clear your tank.. and mail it to ya..
> magnifcos  last minute rush will be over ..and i can get back focused..
> 
> if you forgive me.. cool... :biggrin:  if not. middle finger to ya!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
pm me a price again homie like i said some shit put me way back but i will figure something out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:32 PM~12217210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2008, 11:59 AM~12221547
> *i need some pinstriping on my bike
> *


ill be around somewhere


----------



## Str8crazy80

Is that lil fender in your ass, LoL. . . I'll be at the car show sunday if my fender is ready? Save on shipping :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 09:43 PM~12217313
> *while i been away.. the elco got a lil something in the back for em.. pull up or shut it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> art krimes bish!
> no more el sicko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Lets see a pic of it locked up


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:47 PM~12217350
> *new cards for o8-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 22 2008, 01:04 PM~12230178
> *Is that lil fender in your ass, LoL. . . I'll be at the car show sunday if my fender is ready? Save on shipping :dunno:
> *


shipping ain shit


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

the latest...


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 whose is that?


----------



## sic713

jose from paroahs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN FOOL. i saw that and i thought it was bad. didnt know you did it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

did it sunday.. started at10:30... didnt finish till 1:30 that night..


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:39 PM~12217270
> *we building lowriders  over here *****.. we dont sit on the computer all day and talk shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

Saw you at the show fucker you were sitting on your car watching the hop


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 23 2008, 05:58 PM~12237331
> *Saw you at the show fucker you were sitting on your car watching the hop
> *


hell yea.. i didnt even see your lil ass..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 07:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12238900
> *hell yea.. i didnt even see your lil ass..
> *


i ment to stop by when you were talking to some dude and girl but i was trying to find my club members, they were wanting to leave. :0 did you see the fight that hapend at the hop


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 23 2008, 11:36 PM~12240103
> *i ment to stop by when you were talking to some dude and girl but i was trying to find my club members, they were wanting to leave.  :0  did you see the fight that hapend at the hop
> *


i saw the crowd,, but my car doesnt lock up high enough.. lol..
i couldnt tell where the people that were fighting was at...


----------



## PurpleLicious

Nice updates on your car dude!

And that townCar is SIC as always... will hit you back when My bike frame will be ready


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 24 2008, 09:30 AM~12241811
> *Nice updates on your car dude!
> 
> And that townCar is SIC as always... will hit you back when My bike frame will be ready
> *


cool


----------



## BayRyder

whas up wit da parts sic????


----------



## sic713

im taking care of you this week... im back on it.. finnaly this damn show is over with


----------



## Str8crazy80

did you win anything??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

congrats on best paint :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 24 2008, 01:54 PM~12244020-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you win anything??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt regrister the car... just ehibition..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 01:58 PM~12244056
> *congrats on best paint :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## REC

Congrats on best of show paint


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 01:58 PM~12244056
> *congrats on best paint :biggrin:
> *


maybe you can show me hows its done :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 07:52 AM~12252164
> *maybe you can show me hows its done :biggrin:
> *


we can show each other and take over texas...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 05:35 PM~12257007
> *we can show each other and take over texas...
> *


im down lets go homie


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 06:54 PM~12257207
> *im down lets go homie
> *



ill donate a bike frame yall can use to take over.......lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 05:54 PM~12257207
> *im down lets go homie
> *


spray gun murder tour!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2008, 07:05 PM~12257929
> *ill donate a bike frame yall can use to take over.......lol
> *


hmmmm.. im down


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2008, 08:05 PM~12257929
> *ill donate a bike frame yall can use to take over.......lol
> *


hes got one already :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

true...a frame 
and fenders by sarollerz


----------



## ROBERTO G

i have a 65 impala, each one of yall can do 2 doors each :|


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 07:20 PM~12258104
> *i have a 65 impala, each one of yall can do 2 doors each :|
> *


yea.. well each take des two doors and make it into one..

so when we all the youll haave a 65 impala "2" door


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 08:25 PM~12258175
> *yea.. well each take des two doors and make it into one..
> 
> so when we all the youll haave a 65 impala "2" door
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 25 2008, 08:08 PM~12257979
> *hes got one already :biggrin:
> *



yeah but im talking bout a wego tour project....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Nov 25 2008, 07:30 PM~12258247-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owned!
> i get em everytime..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2008, 07:36 PM~12258318
> *yeah but im talking bout a wego tour project....
> *


talk to chuck...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

sending u pm now....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 07:20 PM~12258104
> *i have a 65 impala, each one of yall can do 2 doors each :|
> *


bad ass paint on 4 doors and the rest still primered :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 08:18 PM~12258085
> *true...a frame
> and fenders by sarollerz
> *


 :biggrin: perfect


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 25 2008, 07:36 PM~12258318
> *yeah but im talking bout a wego tour project....
> *


we should. we are both sponsors


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:15 PM~12258862
> *bad ass paint on 4 doors and the rest still primered :0
> *


hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, thanks for the idea :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

sponser my kid he cant put your name out here in the midwest   :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 25 2008, 08:15 PM~12258862-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass paint on 4 doors and the rest still primered :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha.. got em!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by luxuriousloc'[email protected] 25 2008, 08:16 PM~12258869
> *:biggrin: perfect
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 25 2008, 08:16 PM~12258872
> *we should. we are both sponsors
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im down
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 08:17 PM~12258883
> *hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, thanks for the idea :0
> *


please dont be stupid


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here come the beggers already :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 25 2008, 08:18 PM~12258890
> *sponser my kid he cant put your name out here in the midwest     :biggrin:
> *


aint that basically what im doing..
lol..i got some clear too...ill replace is later


----------



## ROBERTO G

blah blah blah.
when is art krimes getting a new make over?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 08:19 PM~12258910
> *blah blah blah.
> when is art krimes getting a new make over?
> *


when i get some extra cash... i need a as load of pearls..more flake.. kandy.clear..tape.. yeah.. i need alot..but it will be ready for next yrs show season


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 PM~12258908
> *aint that basically what im doing..
> lol..i got some clear too...ill replace is later
> *


wahahahahahaha had to try bro you no i apricate you homie..i need a paypal to send you that so you dont have to use yours up brother


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:21 PM~12258929
> *when i get some extra cash... i need a as load of pearls..more flake.. kandy.clear..tape.. yeah.. i need alot..but it will be ready for next yrs show season
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 08:19 PM~12258910
> *blah blah blah.
> when is art krimes getting a new make over?
> *


when will the 4 doors be ready?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 PM~12258905
> *here come the beggers already :0
> *


not beggers just offering our frames :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:22 PM~12258938
> *when will the 4 doors be ready?
> *


about 10 yrs  












asshole


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 25 2008, 08:22 PM~12258939
> *not beggers just offering our frames :biggrin:
> *


i know i was kidding :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:22 PM~12258951
> *i know i was kidding :biggrin:
> *


   

cant wait to see this thing done


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 25 2008, 08:21 PM~12258932
> *wahahahahahaha had to try bro you no i apricate you homie..i need a paypal to send you that so you dont have to use yours up brother
> *


send me a money order..
my back account is fucked.. lol..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:22 PM~12258938
> *when will the 4 doors be ready?
> *


i dont want to do anything to untill i find all of the og sheet metal i need. i have apart, just cant find some parts


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:26 PM~12258997
> *send me a money order..
> my back account is fucked.. lol..
> *


  pm me address


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Nov 25 2008, 08:26 PM~12258999-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to do anything to untill i find all of the og sheet metal i need. i have apart, just cant find some parts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it had two doors.. it would be so much easier...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxuriousloc's_@Nov 25 2008, 08:29 PM~12259032
> * pm me address
> *


alright.. let me find it.. new address.. i dont even fkin know it.. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:34 PM~12259094
> *if it had two doors.. it would be so much easier...alright.. let me find it.. new address.. i dont even fkin know it.. lol
> *


the part i need fit on both its not like a nee any of the doors


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 08:37 PM~12259139
> *the part i need fit on both its not like a nee any of the doors
> *


what do youo need?


----------



## sic713

a 2 door remover kit


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:34 PM~12259094
> *if it had two doors.. it would be so much easier...
> alright.. let me find it.. new address.. i dont even fkin know it.. lol
> *


 :biggrin: same here we just moved also


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:41 PM~12259201
> *a 2 door remover kit
> *


 :biggrin: 

he can buy my 2 door vert


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 25 2008, 09:39 PM~12259173-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do youo need?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm is ons it way
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:41 PM~12259201
> *a 2 door remover kit
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 08:41 PM~12259201
> *a 2 door remover kit
> *


welder will work


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 09:03 AM~12262510
> *welder will work
> *


its a new day stop fuckin with me :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 26 2008, 08:03 AM~12262510-->
> 
> 
> 
> welder will work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 08:05 AM~12262523
> *its a new day stop fuckin with me :angry:
> *


we wont stop until you get a 2 door...
so be ready for a lot of new days...


----------



## ROBERTO G

:uh: i got a pos 2 door


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2008, 12:32 AM~12217210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


este vato se avienta, ta con madre el pinche caro, pero mas la pintura :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

yea :uh:
what he said....


































































translate please!


----------



## sic713

bastards!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 06:29 PM~12267773
> *yea :uh:
> what he said....
> translate please!
> *



i said, "this guy is good, it's a bad ass car, but the paint is even better" :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

have you found that lil fender yet??


----------



## sic713

yes, i have the fender in my car.. but it got crushed to shit.. so im a have to go to wal mart and steal one..










































sike.. but it does have a tiny dent.


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 09:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ass car and paint


----------



## sic713




----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 07:12 PM~12327312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the pic. were its all locked up, but you forgot to close the door fooker


----------



## Cruel Intention




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 3 2008, 06:36 PM~12327595
> *I like the pic. were its all locked up, but you forgot to close the door fooker
> *


yea i know.. i just found my cam.. so tommorow ill take some real pics..
i was fuckin with the car today and burnt up another wire..but i fixed it and she ready for the weekend..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 3 2008, 07:38 PM~12327608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my brother had an elco.  He sold it.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 3 2008, 06:38 PM~12327608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dooows opheeen nikkkaa!! :happysad:


----------



## sic713

ha! 
i should of reverse lambo them hoes..


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 08:04 PM~12327901
> *yea i know.. i just found my cam.. so tommorow ill take some real pics..
> i was fuckin with the car today and burnt up another wire..but i fixed it and she ready for the weekend..
> *



Tight. See this weekend


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 07:04 PM~12327901
> *yea i know.. i just found my cam.. so tommorow ill take some real pics..
> i was fuckin with the car today and burnt up another wire..but i fixed it and she ready for the weekend..
> *


wish my impala was ready for weekend cruises  i've been trying to git that bish body work done and painted for a min.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Dec 5 2008, 08:55 AM~12343472-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tight. See this weekend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep yep
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Dec 5 2008, 08:59 AM~12343503
> *wish my impala was ready for weekend cruises   i've been trying to git that bish body work done and painted for a min.
> *


in due time it will..
one thing you dont wanna rush are impalas..
body work is a bitch on them things.. the 62 im doin aint no fun..

body isnt even on the frame yet.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 06:12 PM~12327312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the paint, it gives the side of the car a smooth look :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:ugh:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2008, 12:38 PM~12344961
> *:ugh:
> *


X2


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA




----------



## fairydust87

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2008, 09:26 AM~12343714
> *yep yep
> 
> in due time it will..
> one thing you dont wanna rush are impalas..
> body work is a bitch on them things.. the 62 im doin aint no fun..
> 
> body isnt even on the frame yet.
> *


Oh I'm being pacient I'm just mad he hasent started on it yet and its been sitting their 6 months + and I could of been fixing the inspection so I could drive it to work. But I just got another car so I'm ok. Not having a car for a while sux you gotta sit at home. But in due time it will come out


----------



## lowcote

zup sic7, hey homie i have a question, im kind of new to this but after you spray the base then do you spray some clear with flake then start on the patterns or do you mix the base with the flake


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowcote_@Dec 9 2008, 01:36 PM~12380372
> *zup sic7, hey homie i have a question, im kind of new to this but after you spray the base then do you spray some clear with flake then start on the patterns or do you mix the base with the flake
> *


no..
shoot base..
shoot flake in some hok sg-100
then patterns and etc etc


----------



## BayRyder

So you get the parts out?????


----------



## lowcote

Thanks homie, people ask u questions all the time so I thought I'd give it a try, keep up the good work.


----------



## sic713

custom snow patterns


----------



## hotstuff5964

i dont see any patterns :|


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12394926
> *i dont see any patterns :|
> *


 :uh: 2 tone half white that fades into black


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:19 PM~12394629
> *custom snow patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im no expert, but I think electrical current and water = hydrogen. hno:


----------



## sic713

aint nothing gunna happen.. i was out the playing with the switches for a mintue..
its my daily.. and ive drove it plently of times in the rain


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 10:33 PM~12395574
> *aint nothing gunna happen.. i was out the playing with the switches for a mintue..
> its my daily.. and ive drove it plently of times in the rain
> *


would be bad ass to see some one hit a three and sliding on snow at the same time


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 10 2008, 10:42 PM~12395703
> *would be bad ass to see some one hit a three and sliding on snow at the same time
> *


dont give him any ideas :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12395703-->
> 
> 
> 
> would be bad ass to see some one hit a three and sliding on snow at the same time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol fuck that..ill have to find me a parking lot..
> right now when i 3 i loose my brakes..but only when i fully lock it up..
> <!--QuoteBegin-unique27_@Dec 10 2008, 09:48 PM~12395803
> *dont give him any ideas :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

nice red bow


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 10 2008, 11:06 PM~12396564
> *nice red bow
> *


its cute lol


----------



## BayRyder

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Dec 9 2008, 08:04 PM~12384154
> *So you get the parts out?????
> *


can I get a answer??????????


----------



## sic713

yes.. they are not out.. i dont have a car at the moment..
so i havent been to shop..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by unique27+Dec 10 2008, 10:48 PM~12395803-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont give him any ideas :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 11:05 PM~12396043
> *lol fuck that..ill have to find me a parking lot..
> right now when i 3 i loose my brakes..but only when i fully lock it up..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 09:01 PM~9920482
> *latest thing ive done..
> one reason why i have been online much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH DOSE THIS RUN FOR :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 13 2008, 02:43 PM~12421485
> *HOW MUCH DOSE THIS RUN FOR :nicoderm:
> *


it ran about 2000g's at the time...

bute lets say about 2500..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 12:13 AM~12425068
> *it ran about 2000g's at the time...
> 
> bute lets say about 2500..
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713

yes sir..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 14 2008, 01:30 AM~12425136
> *:0  :0
> *


blk guy is cheap


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 07:01 PM~12428579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE THE RAIN DROP EFFECT.... :0 


HOLD UP THOSE ARE REAL RAIN DROPS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

hell yea.. showed rained all day.. back and forth, back and forth


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 12:13 AM~12425068
> *it ran about 2000g's at the time...
> 
> bute lets say about 2500..
> *


THATS A GOOD PRICE :0 TO BAD YOU IN TEXAS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 06:38 PM~12438552
> *THATS A GOOD PRICE :0 TO BAD YOU IN TEXAS
> *


theres always planes ,trains, and automobiles...


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:41 PM~12438583
> *theres always planes ,trains, and automobiles...
> *


DAM THATS PROBLY A GRIP TO DO THAT  YOU GOT TO PAY THE COST IF YOU WHAT TO BE THE BOSS  .............................ALL RIGHT LETS SAY I DROVE MY CAR OVER THERE ON A TRAILER AND DROPPED IT AT YOUR SHOP WHATS THE TURN AROUND TO DO SOMTHING LIKE WHAT YOU DID ON THAT CUTLASS :dunno: uffin: HEARS THE CAR


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 07:08 PM~12438924
> *DAM THATS PROBLY A GRIP TO DO THAT  YOU GOT TO PAY THE COST IF YOU WHAT TO BE THE BOSS  .............................ALL RIGHT LETS SAY I DROVE MY CAR OVER THERE ON A TRAILER AND DROPPED IT  AT YOUR SHOP WHATS THE TURN AROUND TO DO SOMTHING LIKE WHAT YOU DID ON THAT CUTLASS :dunno:  uffin: HEARS THE CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 weeks top..
depending on this houston weather..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

is that the kids frame bro :0


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 07:17 PM~12439036
> *3 weeks top..
> depending on this houston weather..
> *


 :0 I NEED TO START SAVING FOR GAS MONEY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 06:01 PM~12428579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats something like this run bro that shit is sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Dec 17 2008, 07:16 PM~12459594-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that the kids frame bro :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is.. i need to flake em.. but there fools here localy want to damn much for flake now.. shits gettin out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 17 2008, 07:20 PM~12459619
> *:0 I NEED TO START SAVING FOR GAS MONEY :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do that...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxuriousloc's_@Dec 17 2008, 07:22 PM~12459641
> *whats something like this run bro that shit is sic
> *


labor was 800 just cause all i did was shoot pattern and clear..but now we addinin the hood and trunk.. and more clear.. so prob about 1100 now..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2008, 09:18 PM~12460203
> *yes it is.. i need to flake em.. but there fools here localy want to damn much for flake now.. shits gettin out of hand
> do that...
> labor was 800 just cause all i did was shoot pattern and clear..but now we addinin the hood and trunk.. and more clear.. so prob about 1100 now..
> *


  

well not sure how long im going to have to sit for but when i get out your going to be big time so remember that price


----------



## sic713

lol.. i got you


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2008, 09:58 PM~12460677
> *lol.. i got you
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

you sell them shirts or what?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2008, 10:50 PM~12461415
> *you sell them shirts or what?
> *


i got lots bro


----------



## OSO 805

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:01 PM~12232003
> *the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a badass paintjob for $800 other painters might start hating you for it. :0


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Dec 17 2008, 10:05 PM~12462254
> *Thats a badass paintjob for $800 other painters might start hating you for it.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

x2


----------



## Str8crazy80

but the man is good i tell you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Dec 17 2008, 10:19 PM~12461746-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got lots bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool.. might have to cop one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 17 2008, 10:52 PM~12462100
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-DPsBackupAccount_@Dec 17 2008, 11:05 PM~12462254
> *Thats a badass paintjob for $800 other painters might start hating you for it.  :0
> *


o well.. let em..
im not trying to get rich.. just wanna keep my head above water and live good..
but that was just the labor.. all i did was tape and spray..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2008, 09:31 AM~12464409
> *cool.. might have to cop one..
> sup homie
> 
> o well.. let em..
> im not trying to get rich.. just wanna keep my head above water and live good..
> but that was just the labor.. all i did was tape and spray..
> *


i sent you a xmas gift already


----------



## sic713

thanks homie..
when did you send that.. so i can keep a eye out for it at the office..


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2008, 08:55 PM~12470703
> *thanks homie..
> when did you send that.. so i can keep a eye out for it at the office..
> *






suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!!!!!!!!!! Black ASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 19 2008, 01:21 AM~12473293
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!!!!!!!!!! Black ASS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup white boy....
whut it do my brother from another mother..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2008, 09:55 PM~12470703
> *thanks homie..
> when did you send that.. so i can keep a eye out for it at the office..
> *


day before yesterday priority


----------



## sic713

ok.. thanks


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2008, 01:50 PM~12476229
> *ok.. thanks
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 19 2008, 02:12 PM~12477033
> *
> *


i got flake.. and i got clear...

fkin flake is retail at 70 fkin bucks for 4 oz.
i paid 54... economy is really fucked... gunna make me have to raise prices a lil so a ***** can eat..

but yea i can finally flake your frame and bayryders 2 parts..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 07:07 PM~12501830
> *i got flake.. and i got clear...
> 
> fkin flake is retail at 70 fkin bucks for 4 oz.
> i paid 54... economy is really fucked... gunna make me have to raise prices a lil so a ***** can eat..
> 
> but yea i can finally flake your frame and bayryders 2 parts..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

silver mini..
but im still un decieded for color..

i think im a do it candy red...with some varigated leaf.. and silver leaf..
patterned out..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

do what you do bro



you check your mail today


----------



## sic713

yea.. i checked it.. but nothing yet..

yeah, you know ill do me.. just dont know how i wanna do me..(no ****)


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 07:20 PM~12501931
> *yea.. i checked it.. but nothing yet..
> 
> yeah, you know ill do me.. just dont know how i wanna do me..(no ****)
> *


hmmmm justdeez came in


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 22 2008, 06:23 PM~12501948
> *hmmmm justdeez came in
> 
> *


true ****... no regrets.. he'll even admit it


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 07:30 PM~12502011
> *true ****... no regrets.. he'll even admit it
> *


:biggrin: 


i was saying his shirt came in the mail


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 22 2008, 06:31 PM~12502020
> *:biggrin:
> i was saying his shirt came in the mail
> *


o.. thought u was talkin about him bein gay.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 07:37 PM~12502080
> *o.. thought u was talkin about him bein gay.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Dec 22 2008, 07:23 PM~12501948-->
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm justdeez came in
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 07:30 PM~12502011
> *true ****... no regrets.. he'll even admit it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by luxuriousloc'[email protected] 22 2008, 07:31 PM~12502020
> *:biggrin:
> i was saying his shirt came in the mail
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 07:37 PM~12502080
> *o.. thought u was talkin about him bein gay.. :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by luxuriousloc'[email protected] 22 2008, 08:18 PM~12502433
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cruel Intention_@Dec 22 2008, 08:31 PM~12502518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaahah.


----------



## sic713

hahaa


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## luxuriousloc's

:biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2008, 08:54 PM~12502727
> *hahahaahah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JOTO :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

yea.. yall ****** gay


----------



## sic713

tiger woods drop off his cart for a makeover.. 
black with flames.. and a lift kit..


----------



## sic713

gettin it ready..


















yummy flake!



























cleared..









next is a scuff and ghost patterns..


----------



## ROBERTO G

:cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2008, 07:37 PM~12510953
> *gettin it ready..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy flake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleared..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is a scuff and ghost patterns..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

that shit is sic


----------



## unique27

MERRY CHRISTMAS




[/quote]


----------



## sic713

sealer









black base


----------



## sic713

taped up


----------



## sic713

pinstripe panel..


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

2 coats of red..









remove tape..









2 more coats


----------



## sic713

clear..













































close up..here you can see the different shades of candy red..


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 08:59 PM~12527135
> *clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up..here you can see the different shades of candy red..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no stripes and leaf?


----------



## sic713

oh yea.. just clearing it to protect the candy and give the paint job depth..


----------



## sic713




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 07:15 PM~12532256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You left the shop alreay?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2008, 05:17 PM~12532268
> *You left the shop alreay?
> *


da hell you think.. im [postin pics aint i...
ill be there tommorow sometime in the evenings


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 07:24 PM~12532303
> *da hell you think.. im [postin pics aint i...
> ill be there tommorow sometime in the evenings
> *


I waas getting ready to head over there, but no reason to go if I am going to be there by myself. I got to go to krome dome in the morning for tires and then I will be by the shop to cut the skirts and put the rims on.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2008, 05:29 PM~12532335
> *I waas getting ready to head over there, but no reason to go if I am going to be there by myself. I got to go to krome dome in the morning for tires and then I will be by the shop to cut the skirts and put the rims on.
> *


ok.. my phone cut off.. but i can receive them...
what color combo u get


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 07:32 PM~12532349
> *ok.. my phone cut off.. but i can receive them...
> what color combo u get
> *


chrome with a gold accent ring on the hub and spinners.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 05:57 PM~12519480
> *taped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey mike, how long do u have to wait till the paint dries to put that masking tape on there. i'm gonna try that but i'm afraid when i peel the tape off it's gonna take the paint off also


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 26 2008, 05:40 PM~12532402-->
> 
> 
> 
> chrome with a gold accent ring on the hub and spinners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Dec 26 2008, 05:54 PM~12532484
> *hey mike, how long do u have to wait till the paint dries to put that masking tape on there.  i'm gonna try that but i'm afraid when i peel the tape off it's gonna take the paint off also
> *


i wait till the paint is dry.. or dry enough to touch and peel it off.. nomally about 15 mins depending on weather...


----------



## noe_from_texas

thanks


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 04:57 PM~12519480
> *taped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought that was mine for a second :banghead: did you ever find it? do i need to still one from walmart lol

and happy holidays **** i mean homie oopps :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 27 2008, 03:02 AM~12535698
> *thought that was mine for a second :banghead:  did you ever find it? do i need to still one from walmart lol
> 
> and happy holidays **** i mean homie oopps :happysad:
> *


yea i posted in here somewhere that i found it..it was in the elco..

fker..happy holidays


----------



## sic713




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2008, 06:40 PM~12532402
> *chrome with a gold accent ring on the hub and spinners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is that for the black lac?


----------



## sic713




----------



## ericg

pm sent


----------



## sic713

cleared


----------



## hotstuff5964

sweet!

stripes really brought it together :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12555352
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some skulls will like clean in there


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12555352
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice


----------



## HAGCustoms

Very nice flame job. Those colours are working together. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

can you do my golf cart too? looks good sic


----------



## sic713

thanks everybody


----------



## OSO 805

IS THE CART GOING TO BE LIFTED hno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 30 2008, 09:15 PM~12565201
> *IS THE CART GOING TO BE LIFTED hno:
> *


just a lift kit , but not hydros


----------



## OSO 805

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80

HAPPY NEW YEAR MIKE


----------



## sic713

same to you to


----------



## subliminalmatt

hey man u know my home boy john. he has the pure hatred s10


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jan 1 2009, 11:34 AM~12576886
> *hey man u know my home boy john. he has the pure hatred s10
> *


yea i sure do.. thats my *****...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 03:32 PM~12578254
> *yea i sure do.. thats my *****...
> *


he said the "N" word. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

what.. ******!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:44 PM~12579102
> *what.. ******!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713

hhaahahhahhaaaa!


----------



## fatdaddylv

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good as hell out there. Your prices are low man. That must just be for labor cuz HOK is not that cheep!!!! Keep doing your thing


----------



## BayRyder

did u get it done????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 08:44 PM~12579102
> *what.. ******!
> *



:0












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 02:27 AM~12689123
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fyi sic is white so its all good


----------



## luxuriousloc's

whats uo sic?


----------



## Str8crazy80

You worked any on my fender mike?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 17 2009, 06:44 PM~12735585
> *You worked any on my fender mike?
> *


----------



## BayRyder

Damn whats up wit the parts sic? I don't want to put everything out there but its been almost a full year since you had the parts & 3 months since you said you were gonna ship em out. whats up????


----------



## sic713

monday i will finish them.. ill ship weds.. garanteed.. weds for sure..


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Jan 31 2009, 11:42 PM~12871953
> *Damn whats up wit the parts sic? I don't want to put everything out there but its been almost a full year since you had the parts & 3 months since you said you were gonna ship em out. whats up????
> *


Thats faster than my turn around time.


----------



## sic713

i use to be faster.. 2 weeks and shit..
but i got alot goin on so yeah


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## sic713

im still here.. 
and yes im workin on everyones shit..

new shop..
paint booth..
tools galore..


ill be postin pics when i can.. camera batts died


----------



## sic713

recent cars and misc shit..
austin tx
knights of pleasure


----------



## sic713

joe from ro gulf coast chapter


----------



## sic713




----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2009, 10:32 PM~13045253
> *im still here..
> and yes im workin on everyones shit..
> 
> new shop..
> paint booth..
> tools galore..
> ill be postin pics when i can.. camera batts died
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 02:35 PM~13045304
> *recent cars and misc shit..
> austin tx
> knights of pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats awesome.


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

dasmynukka!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice pic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13045438
> *dasmynukka!! :biggrin:
> *


awwready...


----------



## sic713




----------



## Str8crazy80

have you painted my lil fender yet? i've been waiting for a minute


----------



## sic713

its not painted.. 
actually if you can pm me a pic of the lil bike.. i have two different pinks.. 
dont know which one it may be..

might be off a shade...


i finnaly got a big enough truck to go get sheet metal.. picked p a 4x 8 peice


----------



## 93caddy

nice work brother!!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

im diggin that hood emblem :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

justdeezined


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Mar 6 2009, 02:30 AM~13198577-->
> 
> 
> 
> im diggin that hood emblem :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 6 2009, 08:11 AM~13199280
> *justdeezined
> *


 :werd:


----------



## D-Low

TTT


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:dunno:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good mike


----------



## sic713




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i love this pic


----------



## sic713

lol....
im about to take this car off the frame after the wego austin show..
money is gunna be tight.. but i still wanna get some more stuff made..

everybody loves the emblem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 09:55 PM~13636419
> *lol....
> im about to take this car off the frame after the wego austin show..
> money is gunna be tight.. but i still wanna get some more stuff made..
> 
> everybody loves the emblem
> *


just let me know when are ready


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 09:55 PM~13636419
> *everybody loves the emblem
> *


tellem where you got it, and that shits esspennsivve


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2009, 08:10 PM~13636656
> *tellem where you got it, and that shits esspennsivve
> *


i tell em deeznuts..

i need a stack of your cards cause ALOT of people ask


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:10 PM~13636669
> *i tell em deeznuts..
> 
> i need a stack of your cards cause ALOT of people ask
> *


i'll get them to ya.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

so where did you get it anyways? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13636743
> *so where did you get it anyways? :biggrin:
> *


the tooth fair lol :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13636743
> *so where did you get it anyways? :biggrin:
> *


some fool thats kinda a big deal


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13636892
> *some fool thats kinda a big deal
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

hows the frame coming along


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13639434
> *hows the frame coming along
> *


I saw it on his rack, ready to spray :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2009, 08:09 AM~13640598
> *I saw it on his rack, ready to spray :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2009, 09:09 AM~13640598
> *I saw it on his rack, ready to spray :biggrin:
> *


I thought he said after the Austin WEGO show? :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Apr 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13639434-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows the frame coming along
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ClassicPlayer_@Apr 21 2009, 09:08 PM~13647812
> *I thought he said after the Austin WEGO show? :0  :0  :0
> *



It's been a year and a half and I still don't have mines yet. :angry:


----------

